#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-08
<hahlo> mitä ajuria/moduulia 10.10 käyttää broadcomin kanssa ? Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<czr> hahlo, lspci -k
<hahlo> kiitos ladattunakin näyttää olevan
<czr> toi -k oli mullekin uusi tuttavuus joku viikko takaperin
<elias_a> czr: Kiitos vinkistä! Oikein mainio vipu!
<Finnish> Miks audacious ilmoittaa joidenkin biisien kohdalla Buffering ja saattaapi olla että pätkii toisto? Biisit on ihan koneen kovalevyllä, ei mitenkään streamattuna
<Sysi> missä muodossa ne on?
<tabasko__> onko muilla ollut ongelmia näytönohjaimen hdmi -> telkkarin hdmi kuvassa?
<tabasko__> lyön uudehkon läppärin kiinni hdmillä telkkuun ja kuva on tavattoman rakeinen, vga:llä näyttää paljon paremmalta
<Finnish> Sysi, mp3
<tabasko__> resoluutio on natiivi, eli 1920xtjsp
<Finnish> tabasko__, Säädä telkusta sisääntuloa erilaiseks. Jos semmosta säätöä ei oo niin oot kusessa sen telkun kanssa
<Finnish> Mitä mä oon kokeillu niin ainakin kokeilemani Sony ja Phillips ei antanu säätää specifimmin sisääntulon tyyppiä, mulla oli sama ongelma
<Finnish> Mulla on samsungin näyttö ja 40" telkku, kummastakin pystyy säätämään HDMIn alavalikosta tarkennuksen että kyseessä on PC:ltä tuleva HDMI, sit kuva on sitä mitä pitääkin
<tabasko__> aivan
<tabasko__> toi on kanssa samsungin telkku, tosin 23" vain
<tabasko__> kokeilen kun pääsen tästä himaan, kiitoksia :)
<tomageeni> Finnish: kokeile preferecestä vaihtaa output encoder tms.
<Finnish> tabasko__, 99,95% varmuudella saat sen toimimaan niinkuin pitää
<Finnish> tomageeni, Ok, pistän tuon korvan taakse. Sitä tapahtuu tosi harvoin sitä buffer-sydeemiä
<tomageeni> sitten kun sitä tapahtuu niin kannattaa kokeilla soittaa ko. kohta uudelleen. tämä varmistaa sen ettei tiedostoissa ole mitään vikaa
<ath> Öm, miten hdmi:ssä voi olla mitään säätöä?
<ath> Toimiiko Windowsilla?
<tabasko__> ath, ei. kuulostaa realistiselta että se tosiaan olisi sitten tuossa telkun päässä
<tabasko__> ubuntussa olen kokeillut päivitellä ajureita ja kikkailla xorg.confin kanssa, muttei mitään
<ath> Kuulostaa myös realistiselta, että joku ei ole osannut koodata näyttiksen ajureita.
<tabasko__> nvidia ja geforce 330m
<Finnish> Se on näytön päädyssä se vika
<elias_a> Ilman muuta! Trimmipaneeli kirveellä poistoon vain!
<Finnish> Mä nimittäin temppuilin varmaan puol vuotta tuon asian suhteen ja oli jo lähellä että lähti kone ikkunasta pihalle, mut näytön yksi säätö ratkaisi asian
<tabasko__> mulla kans vierähti pari kyyneltä tuntien hakkaamisen jälkeen, toi läppäri on muuten ollut täys napakymppi ubuntua ajatellen
<Finnish_> Onks kellään Canon Pixma mp160-monitoimihärpäkettä tai samantyylistä- ja mallista hiukka eri numeroilla? Ei meinaan Xsane jekitä Maverikilla
<tabasko__> mulla on pixma mp140
<tabasko__> toimi out-of-box skannaus tosin
<Finnish_> Ei toimi skannaus xsanella, mut simple scanilla toimii
<tale> Onko Spotifyn Linux-versio vasta tulossa?
<muep> on semmoinen jo
<Sysi> onhan se jo aikoja ollu
<Finnish_> Täh?
<muep> ubuntu-versio
<Finnish_> Mites se asennetaan, voisin kyllä ottaa käyttöön
<Sysi> toimii vaan unlimited/premium
<muep> sieltä jostain löytyy ihan debi
<milan> jos free toimis vois kokeilla
<tale> Packages.ubuntu.com ei läydä spotify. Mistä sen siis saa Ubuntuun?
<tale> Ja toimiko se natiivina eikä Winen alla?
<Finnish_> Joo niin vois, en kyllä kymppiä maksa
<jjo> toimii natiivina ja vaatii tosiaan premiumin
<jjo> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gPQDh -> Index of /
<jjo> sieltä spotify-client-qt ja mahdollisesti myös spotify-client-gnome-support
<jjo> ja toimii aika kivasti ainakin ihan peruskäytössä
<Sysi> mää haluaisin sen vanhan windows-binäärin
<Sysi> missä on haut kunnolla eikä mitää sosialismeja
<Hcc__> hm, mikäs kikka ton emeraldin kanssa piti olla et sen saa käyntiin..
<Hcc__> compiz pyöriny tähänkin asti, ja nyt asensin synapticilla emeraldin ja latasin siihen teeman.. läppärillä olin tehny jonkun kikan, jotta emerald käynnistyy kun painelee alt+f2 ja siihen emerald ja lyö entteriä, vaan sama ei nyt toimi tässä pöytäkoneessa
<ak-> villi veikkaus mutta kokeile --replace siihen perään
<Hcc__> äh, niin tietysti
<Hcc__> oli päässy unohtumaan. kiitos ak- :)
<muep> ihan hyvin on haku minusta siinä sosialistiversiossakin
<Hcc__> nyt iski totaalinen oikosulku ku en oo muutamaan vuoteen näiden kanssa säätäny. missä päin konetta on se grubin tiedosto jossa näkyy eri käynnistysvaihtoehdot :D
<Hcc__> ihme blackout iski ku ei tommosta muista.
<laasonen> Onko turvallista laittaa kryptattujen kovalevyjen salasanoja gnomen keyringiin?
<Hcc__> hm, linux mint pistää vissiin grub2:n conffifilun jonnekin ihme piiloon
<Hcc__> /boot/grub/grub.cfg tjs näyttäs olevan
<Sysi> !grub2
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/faaVn -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tale> Hcc__: Tuo tiedosto muuttui Grub2:n myötä. Nyt se on /etc/default/grub, mutta kannattaa lukea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/faaVn -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> ne entryt muokataan vissiin omina filuinaan
<Hcc__> juu kiitos
<DRRASH_u> kertokaas, kuinkas saa sovellusvalikosta poistettua ohjelmia jotka on jo poistettu?
<DRRASH_u> poistin yhden pelin omalla poisto-ohjelmalla mut vieläkin se on tuossa valikossa
<tommis> DRRASH_u, oikea nappi valikon päällä ja "muokkaa valikoita"
<tommis> yleensä jos oot poistanut jotain niin uudelleen kirjautuminen auttaa viimeistään
<DRRASH_u> tuota en olekaan huomannut, kiitos
<DRRASH_u> juu sen joutui poistamaan käsin
<muep> tuolleehan sitä käy kun käyttää ohjelmien omia (usein rikkinäisiä) asentimia ja poistimia
<happosade> onko ubuntulle ohjelmia, jotka osaa piirtää kuvaajan, joka kulkee pisteiden kautta ja graafisesti tasoittaa ja sellaista kuvaa?
<milan>  siis kelpaako OpenOffice, vai ymmärsinkö väärin
<happosade> haluan antaa pisteitä 1,3 5,2 51.1,24.1 ja sitten piirtäisi kuvaajan
<muep> happosade: gnuplot
<kingi89> mikäs se gui-ohjelma oli jolla pysty selaamaan dbusia, kun en kuollaksenikaan muista enkä löydä?
<muep> qdbusviewer
<kingi89> 118Mt lisää tilaa?! saa luvan olla täydellisin d-busin selaussofta ikinä
<kingi89> onneks on 100Mbit netti
<muep> no se on se minkä minä tiedän
<muep> varmaan tulee sata megaa lisää, jos ei Qt:ta ole ennestään
<muep> mutta moni muukin softa sitä hyödyntää
<kingi89> njuu, eipä siinä, lähinnä ajattelin tutkiskella tuota pidginin/purplen dbus-puuta kun dokumentaatio sen suhteen on lähes olematonta.
<muep> ja minulla tosiaan näytti tulevan ihan Qt:n mukana tuo vieweri
<kingi89> juu, kuuluu pakettiin qt4-dev-tools
<kingi89> ja kyllähän tuo hyvin toimii, vaikkakin purple on melko mystinen tuon suhteen
<muep> semmoisiin on vähän hankala, kun jotkut palvelut näkyvät siellä vasta sitten kun joku huutaa ne päälle
<muep> esim. upoweria ei näe ellei joku käytä sitä
<kingi89> juu mut tuo nyt kyl alkaa tosta aukeemaan, kiits muep
<muep> eipä kestä
<Iltsu> millä mä selvitän jonkun tietyn levyosion sen "id":n?
<Iltsu> tai siis tietteks
<IhqTzup> UUID?
<Iltsu> just se
<Iltsu> mmm, loin tonne levyl uuden osio cfdiskil mut sitä ei näy /devin alla?
<Iltsu> pitäs olla /dev/sdb2
<Iltsu> milläs mä sen saan sit alustettuu ku en voi tietenkää mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb2:sta ajaa
<mjr> partitiotauluja ei kait kerneli lue uusiksi jos siellä on tavaraa siltä levyltä mountattuna
<Iltsu> eli mitäs sit
<mjr> umounttaat kamat sieltä jos voit, ajat ehkä fdiskin. Tai boottaat.
<Baikonur> luin partiolauluja
<Iltsu> sil levyl on /boot/
<mjr> toi on kyllä aika tyhmä rajoite
<mjr> ei se haittaa, se tosin haittaa jos siellä on myös /
<Iltsu> eiolee
<Iltsu> umount & mount ei auttanu
<mjr> no sun varmaan tarvii jollain softalla siinä välissä tökätä kerneliä lukemaan se partitiotaulu
<mjr> en nyt suorilta osaa ehdottaa ko fdisk /dev/sdb, sanot sille w että kirjoittaa sen taulun uusiksi ja samalla käskee
<Iltsu> umounttasin, ajoin cfdiskin ja mounttasin
<Iltsu> nyt näkyy
<mjr> dih
<Iltsu> mut mites sen uuid:n
<mjr> blkid:llä
<IhqTzup> en kyllä sillä lähtis
<Iltsu> millä
<mjr> öh, mitä vikaa blkid:ssä?
<IhqTzup> no itellä ei ainakkaa anna uuid
<Iltsu> mul anto
<Iltsu> hittoku oon hukas taas
<Iltsu> oliks jotai parametrei mil tohon mountattavaan osioon saa iha kaikil luku/kirjotuksen
<Iltsu> et kaikki lukee kaikkee ja kirjottaa kaikkeen
<Iltsu> (joo mä tiiän mitä oon tekemäs)
<IhqTzup> ahaa
<IhqTzup> sudolla sai noi UUID näkyviin :D, jotenki tuli mieleen koittaa vaikka tuo ei mitään valittanu ettei riittäs oikeudet
<IhqTzup> siis sudo blkid
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-09
<AirMan> onko olemassa ohjelmaa tai muuta keinoa, jolla saisi nuo virheelliset merkistökoodaukset oikaistua? hankalaa, kun yksikin ääkkönen esim. vanhan tekstitiedoston nimessä estää tiedoston kopioinnin. käsipelillä tuo korjaaminen vie ikuisuuksia.
<torde> iconv ainakin tekee tota
<torde> jos tiiät mitä koodausta se alkuperänen on
<AirMan> varmaan jostain win98 ajoilta peräisin suurin osa noista tiedostoista.
<torde> öö, onko ne siis jollain erillisellä kovalevyllä?
<AirMan> eivät ole, vaan tuolla muiden tiedostojen seassa.
<hifi> torde: puhunee tiedostojen nimistä
<hifi> eihän iconv siinä auta?
<hifi> ellet tee jotain maagista skriptiä joka konvertoi sen tiedoston nimen
<torde> aijoo, sori
<torde> iconvilla vois tehä sisältöjä
<torde> jos ne tiedostot ois erillisellä levyllä, niin levyn vois mountata oikeella merkistöllä, ja sit vaan kopsata
<AirMan> onkohan nuo sitten joskus muinoin mountattu väärällä merkistöllä ja kopsattu?
<hifi> eikö sitä saa mountattua enää oikealla merkistöllä
<hifi> se pitäis jotain windowsin codepagea olla
<hifi> vai oliko ne jo siirretty ja rikkinäiset nimet
<AirMan> nuo on siirretty windows-levyltä jo kauan aikaa sitten ja ovat keikkuneet mukana varmaan vuosikymmenen.
<tabasko__> mikös ubuntun offtopic kanava oli, vai saako täällä puhua schaissea :)
<Sysi> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<tabasko__> kiitoksia
<tabasko> onko tossa unityn dockissa muuten autohideä?
<topyli> ei ole vielä tässä versiossa
<tabasko> toi näyttää näin screenshottien perusteella muuten aika söpöltä
<Sysi> ehkä seuraava versio alkais olla jo houkutteleva
<tabasko> paitsi en tykkäis käyttää dockia vasemmassa reunassa, jotenkin epälooginen paikka :/
<Andy> Hey, someone here? I'd need a small translation from finnish to english. :)
<mjr> ya
<Andy> Thank you.
<Andy> "Semisti varpajaisii juhlien"
<Andy> I particularly don't get the word "Semisti"
<mjr> it's slang, and an anglism to boot
<topyli> Andy: that's because it's not really finnish. it's a play on semi-* like semifinals and such
<mjr> semisti = semi-partying
<mjr> semisti juhlien = semi-partying
<mjr> and varpajaiset is a child-birth pcelebration
<mjr> basically "semi-celebrating the birth of my child"
<mjr> or well, a child
<mjr> doesn't have to be the one's child that we're talking about
<tabasko> odd sentence :)
<mjr> indeed
<Andy> :D
<topyli> "celebrating a little"
<topyli> to make matters worse, the speaker probably means the party is actually huge
<Andy> Oooookay. ^^
<topyli> heh
<Andy> So some kind of sarcasm in that sentence?
<mjr> quite possibly yeah
<topyli> it's just a weird manner of speaking. a song might be "vähän hyvä", when you actually means it's the most awesome song ever
<Andy> So it doesnt mean semi-celebrating the birthday of a child, but the birth?
<mjr> yep, the actual birth
<topyli> yeah a brand new baby
<Tm_T> right from the factory
<Andy> Send me over one of your finnish baby catalogues then :p
<Andy> But man, 3 words, but it can have so many meanings, well well...
<Andy> You Finns... :p
<mjr> we're a quiet people, we need to be efficient with words
<Andy> True, every Finn I know claims that :p
<czr> I think the main reason for the extra ambiguity is that the language structure lacks mechanisms to otherwise express vagueness
<Andy> Eww...
<czr> all languages are eww in one way or another
<czr> except logban.
<topyli> there's the modesty too, we don't want to say we're celebrating like pigs because we're insanely happy. so we say we're having 'a little party for the nice occasion'
 * czr nods
<Andy> Alright, got it. :)
<Andy> So, thanks guys for the little language and slang course!
<topyli> cheers
<Andy> Have a nice day, and enjoy winter (saw you already had snow falling in some nothern parts) ;)
<topyli> "except logban" :)
<czr> :-)
<ubuntu> moi
<ubuntu> pystysko joku auttaa, kun lubuntu paivitys meni pahasti pieleen
<ubuntu> 10.04 -> 10.10
<ubuntu> sudo do-release-upgrade -d komennolla kavin paivittamaan
<ubuntu> ei tullu ku sutta ja sekundaa
<ubuntu> boottasin koneen ja tyopoyta oli ihan sekasin
<ubuntu> ei ollu mitaan kuvakkeita missaan yms
<ubuntu> mustaa ja valkosta
<ubuntu> avasin synapticin ja se sano etta tee sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu> tein sen ja nyt en paase boottaamaan lubuntuun ollenkaan
<ubuntu> olen nyt live cdn kanssa liikenteessa
<ubuntu> otanko tiedostot talteen ja asennan 10.04 uudestaan
<elias_a> ubuntu: Ehkä se on nopeinta. Sulle riittää kun otat talteen /home-hakemiston alta kaiken ja palautat sen uuteen asennukseen.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> mika tossa meni pieleen osaatko sanoa_
<ubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Upgrading from 10.04
<ubuntu> tuon "ohjeen" mukaan silti tein
<Sysi> päivitys voi aina rikkoa juttuja
<Sysi> vaikka seuraava versio periaatteessa toimis
<hifi> toi ei kyllä päivitä 10.10 jos -d:llä laitot
<hifi> eikö se päivitä 11.04:ään
<hifi> vai ottaako se *aina* seuraavan version
<hifi> vai uusimman
<Sysi> versioitten yli ei pitäis voida hypätä
<Sysi> -d vaaditaan koska LTS
<hifi> mjoo, toi -d vaan vähän pelottaa
<hifi> että hyppäis suoraan mistä tahansa uusimpaan kehitysversioon
<ubuntu> pystynko mitenkaan asentamaan usb tikulta
<ubuntu> saastyis paljon vaivaa
<elias_a> ubuntu: Onkos sulla toista konetta jossa olisi se haluamasi versio Ubuntusta?
<Crazyguy> pystyy asentamaan kyllä
<Crazyguy> mmh, onkohan tuohon suomenkielisiä ohjeita jossain
<elias_a> Joo - kyllähän sen tikulle voi "käräyttää" sen asennusmedian.
<Crazyguy> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Muistitikku_asennuslevyn%C3%A4
<Crazyguy> tai jos on windows koneena niin Englanniksi löytyy täältä ohjeet sille: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gRFqn -> Installation/FromUSBStickQuick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<ubuntu> oon lubuntu live cdlla
<ubuntu> ei ole muuta nyt
<ubuntu> kiitos linkista
<elias_a> ubuntu: No jos puljaat Live-CD:llä niin USB-levylle tai vastaavalle vain /home -hakemistohierarkia talteen ja sen jälkeen uudelleenasennus siltä Live-CD:ltä.
<ubuntu> mutta mieluummin asentaisin sen 10.10 version suoraan
<ubuntu> kun etta ensin asennan 10.04 ja sitten poltan silla 10.10 ja sitten asennan sen
<elias_a> No sen kuin asennat suoraan. Ei siellä sun kotihakemistoissa kuitenkaan ole niin paljoa versioriippuvaista dataa että se haittaisi.
<ubuntu> muuten hyva tuo linkin ohje, paitsi etta mulla ei ole jarjestelma - yllapito - kaynnistyslevyn luonti kohtaa
<artnay> kuka hoitaa ubuntu-fi:n www-sivuja? Mirv? http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/WWW ei selvennä
<Tm_T> artnay: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi/ubuntu-fi-www/devel
<Sysi> ei ketään yhtä ylläpitäjää käsittääkseni
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gRLOk -> devel : Code : Ubuntu Finland WWW
<Tm_T> artnay: eli toisinsanoen bzr:ssa sivut, mirv sitten pystyy muutokset pistämään tuotantoon
<artnay> Tm_T: pitäiskö tota css:ää tunkata?
<Tm_T> artnay: aina siinä on tunkkaamista, nykäise esim reabya kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<artnay> Tm_T: lähinnä et sais värityksen uusiksi
<Tm_T> keskustelun kautta juu
<retku> Kellään käytössä huawein e1762 mokkula?
<Baikonur> näyttäs olevan e1820 mulla
<mjr> kylläpä niitä malleja nykyään riittää
<ighea_> jooh, ensin tehdään tuote ja sitten aletaan päivittää sitä halvemmilla osilla versionumeroa vipaten samalla :P
<signorlaine> hei, mulla on iso tiedosto joka pitäs mountata
<signorlaine> teenkö näin?
<signorlaine> sudo mount -o loop /home/signorlaine/HMM3-Linux.iso
<signorlaine> sainkin sen jo
<czr> ngh. kaantajabugit on kyl kivoja <3.
<kill3> Miksei mene nettiin  kun painan auto usb0 siis yritän käyttää galaxy s mokkulana
<kill3> Wired network (nvidia MCP51 ethernet controller) disconnected lukee myös ja tuo wired network samsung samsung android
<kill3> Tuo auto usb0 yrittää kauan yhdistää sitten se sanoo wired. Network not connected
<kill3> Tietääkö kukaan?
<kill3> Tai no ihan vielä vanha mokkula jos sen sais toimimaan
<tale> kill3: Oletko katsonut webbisivun Mokkulasulkeiset?
<tale> kill3: http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=MOKKULASULKEISET
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ftYzY -> Evernet User Manual : MOKKULASULKEISET
<tale> kill3: Ahaa, käytät puhelimen kautta 3G-yhteyttä?
<kill3> Kokeilin, ei yhdistäny
<kill3> Zte mf menee näemmä mukavasti
<kill3> Voi olla että tämä puhelinkin yhdistää jahka päivitän tämän ubuntun. Ensimmäistä kertaa nyt lehtiin yhdistetty tämä 10.04
<kill3> Nettiin *
<kill3> Mikäs olisi paras ohjelma rippaamaan audio cdiltä pclle ja muuntaa mp3 muotoon? Rupee oleen tuo cdltä kuuntelu jo niin harvikaista
<Sysi> rytmilaaatikolla on onnitunu hyvin
<kill3> Jotenkin olen kaivannut rytmilaatikkoa kun ubuntu on ollut jonkun aikaa poissa
<kill3> En tiennyt että onnistuu myös poltto
<kill3> Susi, taidat olla aktiivinen käyttäjä, olit täällä viimeksikin kun ubuntuilin. Mimmostas hardwaree suosittelisit esim läppäriä luokkaa 4GB keskusmuistia? Ikävä tapella ton vanhan läppärin kanssa jossa esim wlan on kiven takana
<kill3> Sysi
<muep> 4 GiB keskusmuistilla on vielä aika monennäköistä kampetta
<muep> läppäreissä varsinkin se koko vaihtelee paljon ja vaikuttaa myös hintaan paljon
<Iltsu> puhuttii kannettavast, joku 12" siis
<muep> isommatkin usein lasketaan kannettavaksi, vaikka ei niitä niin kiva olekaan kantaa
<muep> mutta just jos esim. kelpuuttaa ne 15" perusläpsyt, niin valikoimaa on suht paljon
<Iltsu> joo, noi valmistajat on jostai käsittämättömäst syyst jättäny termin "raahattava" kokonaa käyttämät
<ighea_> kannettavat, raahattavat ja onko ne viimeset sitten vaan pelkkiä läppäreitä :)
<infection--> Tervehdys, nyt on virtuaalinen ubuntu asennettu mutta entä 3g modeemit? Onko se mahdollista käyttää sitä? En voi nyt tarkistaa valitettavasti ja olen uusi ubuntuun
<ighea_> määrittele virtuaalinen ubuntu
<infection--> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS joka on asennettu virtuaalikovalevylle Virtualbox ohjelmaa käyttäen
<infection--> Ja VirtualBoxia ajetaan Windows 7 x64 Ultimate koneesta
<ighea_> sinun täytyy vain syöttää se mokkulan usb-laite virtualboxissa ubuntulle ja homma toimii kuten natiivina ajettuna
<ighea_> eli klikkailemalla jännää verkkoyhteyskuvaketta
<infection--> Hyvä, pelkäsin jo että täytyy alkaa siltaamaan tms :)
<kill3> Mutta onko jotain listaa missä on kaikki täydellisesti toimivat tietokoneet
<infection--> Hmm, entä kuinka saan samassa koneessa olevan wlanin toimimaan /
<infection--> *?
<ighea_> virtualboxin pitäisi osata automaattisesti sillata windowssin verkkoyhteys toki sille ubuntulle ethernet-yhteytenä
<ighea_> paha sanoa varmuutta kun ei ole koskaan tullut wirtualboxiloitua windowssissa
<infection--> Hmm...pitää kokeilla
<infection--> Suorituskyky on mahtava
<infection--> Mitenkä kaverini saisi wubi asennuksensa .vhd muotoon?
<infection--> Haluaisi ajaa windowsista ubuntua
<infection--> Muttei halua asentaa kaikkea alusta
<infection--> Ideaa?
<tale> infection--: Mitä siis halutaan? Voiko Ubuntua ajaa windowsin alla asentamatta sitä?
<Echramath> Tuohan on virtuaalikoneen formaatti.
<mlpug> miten ikkunat saa irti rotating cubesta. Ennen oli sellainen asetus. Nyt ei näkynyt missään. Mulla taisi olla siinä compizconfigsettings manager millä tätä yritin? onko joku parempi konfiguraattori noille asetuksille?
<Sysi> ccsm on lähinnä ainoa
<Sysi> (syitä käyttää kde:tä :)
<mlpug> No sitten sitä on varmaan riisuttu kun ei tuota asetusta näy
<mlpug> Sysi, ai onko KDE puolella runsaammat asetukset tarjolla?
<Sysi> erilaiset
<Sysi> en käytä tuota kuutiota ite
<infection--> No nyt
<infection--> tale: ja kaikki muut, wubi asennus olisi kiva muuttaa yhdeksi .vhd tiedostoksi
<MasterJ> ajaa windowsissa ubuntua, eli asentaa ubuntun virtuaaliseen ja ei mitään wubeja
<MasterJ> http://unix-kurssi.oamk.fi/ubuntu/ tätä kai tarkoitat, ohje on vanhahko mutta lienee toimiva
<MasterJ> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html ja uusimman ubuntun saat tältä, ohje vie johonki 6.06 versioon
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gSsyt -> Lataa - Ubuntu Suomi
<infection--> Hmm
<infection--> Valmista
<infection--> Joka koneessa ubuntu kotona
<infection--> Jollakin tavalla
<Sysi> yks kone jossa ei oo
<Sysi> tai no ei jotaki leluxia
<Iltsu> milläs parametreil ls:llä sais listattuu vaan kansiot
<Iltsu> ja sillee et niist kansioist myös alihakemistot
<annttu> find . -type d
<annttu> tai find kansio -type d
<Iltsu> thanks
<Baikonur> osaaks kukaan sanoa miks software centerissä sovellusten kuvaukset on valkosella tekstillä, valkosella pohjalla
<ighea_> vähän ankee on pelata wii-pelejä dolphinilla
<ighea_> hmm
<ighea_> kuin se tänne hyppäs
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-10
<Finnish> Hmmm, mites mä saan tarkistettua että toimiiko langaton koneessa?
<Finnish> 10.04:ssä toimi aina heittämällä, ihan kun nyt ei meinais jekittää
<SipuliSopuli> ?
<MasterJ> kokeilemalla ?
<Finnish> ifconfig ei näytä wlania
<Sysi_> jos ei toimi niin ei toimi
<Sysi_> suljettu ajuri, versiopäivitys?
<MasterJ> ja varmaan ei näy verkkoyhteyksissäkään, eli googleilamaan
<Finnish> Wireless networks - disconnected
<Finnish> Siis verkkoyhteyksissä
<Sysi_> nm-appletista langattomat verkot käytössä / voiko ottaa käyttöön?
<SipuliSopuli> Finnish: eh, alotappa sil et koitat ottaa yhteyttä johonki verkkoon
<Finnish> Ei näytä mitään verkkoja
<Sysi> pitäiskö jonku verkon näkyä?
<Finnish> Hmmm, pitäis näkyä ton mun Buffalo-aseman, tässä vähän aikaa otin siihen yhteydenkin mut sillon ei vielä toi kaapeliboxi toiminu. Oonkohan tehny jotain semmosta vahingossa että se ei toi langaton asema nyt niinkuin näkyis?
<SipuliSopuli> otappa siitä eka selvää ^^
<MasterJ> http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/node/5465430#comment-29144612
<Sysi> joskus käy niinki että reboot auttaa
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gTtZB -> täälläkin wlan ongelma - Ubuntu - Suomi24
<Finnish> Vai oiskohan toi asia sit niinkuin kyseessä? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/594866
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 594866 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick][2.6.35] RT2860 (ralink) broken with rt2800pci" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Finnish> lspci kertoo että 03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<SipuliSopuli> (esim. ittelläni ei paikasta X paikkaan Y siirtyessä aina wlanit päivity joten boottiin menee)
<Sysi> kyllä ne päivittyy, mutta saattaa kestää
<MasterJ> http://www.connect-utb.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=72:get-ralink-2860-working-in-linux&catid=34:linux&Itemid=64
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gTu6Z -> Get RaLink 2860 working in Linux
<Finnish> Hmmm, MasterJ, onkohan toi "oikea" ratkaisu kun aikaisemmin toiminu out of the laatikko?
<MasterJ> kokeilemallahan se selviää
<MasterJ> paljon on tuosta wpa:sta ettei tukisi sitä enää
<MasterJ> tjsp
<Finnish_> Rokkenroll! DNA aukas viimeinkin ton kaapelikaistan, siks kokeilin eka tolla langattomalla mutta iskin sit USBin kiinni koneeseen ja this is what I get: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1024421840.png
<hahlo> pitäisikö ubuntun empathyn toimia gtalkissa suoraan, vai pitääkö jotakin viilata?
<snowfake> Finnish_: oisit ottanu soneran
<jjo> hahlo: mun mielestä se toimii suoraan
<Finnish_> snowfake, En nähny mitään mitä sonera ois tarjonnu parempaa. Ne extrat (spotify, jäkispelit ym) ei merkkaa mulle mitään koska en niitä tarvii
<snowfake> discovery on ihan jees
<snowfake> valioliigaa tulee kans yksinoikeudella pian
<jjo> hahlo: paitsi proxyn takaa se ei osaa vissiin vieläkään mitään
<Finnish_> No discovery on kyllä ihan jees. Tosin oon torrenteina nyt katellu dokkareita...
<hahlo> jjo: ok kumma kun tämä disconnectina
<Finnish_> Mitäs pitää conkyyn ilmoittaa nettiyhteydeks jos se on usbin kautta?
<Paavi2_0> usb0?
<Finnish_> Kokeillaas
<Paavi2_0> kato kuitenkin eka vaikka ifconfigilla, josko se palikka näykyis jollain nimellä siellä
<Paavi2_0> mulla on usb-wlan-palikat näkyny yleensä jonain wlanx -laitteena, useimmiten wlan1
<Finnish_> Mulla on suoraan kaapeliboxista usb-piuhalla
<Finnish_> Näyttää vaan eth0 ja lo
<Sysi> onko eth0:lla ip?
<Sysi> inet_addr:12.34.56
<Finnish_> On
<Sysi> se
<Finnish_> JEP! Tais tulla pikku delaylla mut nyt näyttää conkyn mittarit oikein, jeah!
<Finnish_> Mites langaton käynnistetään maverikissa uusiks, löysin mahdollisen blacklist- ohjeen jolla sais sen toimimaan mut en viittis buutata nyt sen takia
<Paavi2_0> ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<Sysi> modprobe -r poistaa moduulin käytöstä
<Finnish> Käynnistin koneen uusiks ihan vaan kattoakseni toimiiko, nyt toimii! Tolla ohjeella: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10097307#post10097307
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gTyWu -> [ubuntu] Fixed my Ralink RT2860 Wireless in 10.10 - Ubuntu Forums
<Finnish> Nyt kun vielä sais canon mp160 skannauksen toimimaan xsanessa niin kaikki ok, se vielä tökkii
<Finnish> Haluaisko joku auttaa skanneriasiassa, lähinnä xsanen kanssa. Pitäis pohtia että voiko epsonin yhtä troubleshooting-vinkkiä soveltaa canoniin
<Finnish> Tosta kyse siis epsonin kohdalla, oisko samanlainen häslinki uinu verkkoon myös canonin kanssa? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3114501.0
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gTH6Q -> Problems scanning in Maverick [solved]
<tsaknorris> joku joka osaa XML ja XSD:tä niin tonne offtopicciin ASAP :P
<tale> Ei kai ifup ja ifdown toimi enää Ubuntussa, kun on Network Manager?
<signorlaine> hei
<signorlaine> asensin juuri archimedes cad ohjelman ja nyt pitäisi päästä muuttamaan sen .desktop tiedostoa
<signorlaine> mistä löydän sen
<signorlaine> asennuspolku oli /home/signorlaine/Asiakirjat/Archimedes
<signorlaine> .jar asennus
<tsaknorris> find * -iname ".desktop" 2>/dev/null
<tsaknorris> "" mitä etsii
<tsaknorris> väliin siis
<tsaknorris> *.desktop siis
<signorlaine> find * -iname "archimedes.desktop" 2>/dev/null?
<tsaknorris> laita tähti
<tsaknorris>  :D
<signorlaine> ok
<tsaknorris> find /  siihen alkuun ja se ettii sitte sun koko kovalevyn :)
<signorlaine> siis find / -iname "*.desktop" 2>/dev/null?
<tsaknorris> niin
<tsaknorris> mut se ettii kaikki mitkä päättyy .desktop
<signorlaine> mikä tuo i on
<tsaknorris> -iname tarkoittaa että etsittävä teksti voi olla isoilla tai pienillä kirjaimilla
<signorlaine> nytkö tuo skippaa kaikki mihin ei normi käyttäjäoikeuksilla pääse?
<signorlaine> entäs pelkkä -name
<signorlaine> hmm, minkäköhän takia desktop tiedosto on kahteen kertaan löydetyssä polussa
<signorlaine> voinko huoleti poistaa toisen
<tsaknorris> 2 kertaan?
<signorlaine> avaan kansion missä desktop file on
<signorlaine> ja niitä on kaksi täysin identtistä
<tsaknorris> find -name *bar will match the file `.foobar'.   Please note that you should quote patterns as a matter of course,  otherwise  the shell will expand any wildcard characters in them.
<tsaknorris> namella on on pakko kirjoittaa isot ja pienet kirjaimet oikein
<signorlaine> siis näin
<signorlaine> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/7114/201011101329481024x768s.png
<tsaknorris> jaa..en tiedä miksi on kahteen kertaan
<signorlaine> täysin identtisiä
<signorlaine> voinko poistaa toiset
<tsaknorris> en tiedä, mutta näyttää turhalta
<tsaknorris> anna mennä vaan :D
<signorlaine> aina voi asentaa uudestaan :)
<signorlaine> boottaan ja katon josko sain main menun oikeenlaiseks
<signorlaine> vai pitäskö .desktop file muutokset astua heti voimaan?
<tsaknorris> pitäs mun tietääkseni
<signorlaine> sit on joku menny pielee
<signorlaine> :D
<tsaknorris> ?
<tsaknorris> ikinä en tuota ohjelmaa ole käyttänyt niin en tiedä mikä sulla on voinu mennä pieleen
<signorlaine> laitoin .desktop fileen kategoria infon
<signorlaine> näköjään se toimikin
<signorlaine> mutta vanha jäi vielä voimaan
<signorlaine> eli mulla on valikossa Grafiikka sarakkeen alla Archimedes ja sitten on erikseen Archimedes sarake josta löytyy myös archimedes
<signorlaine> uninstall on hävinnyt jonnekin
<tsaknorris> menun kautta katottuna?
<signorlaine> jep
<tsaknorris> sä voit lisätä sen unistallnin sinne menuun jos tarvitsee
<tsaknorris> mutta tarvitseeko?
<signorlaine> ei
<signorlaine> enemmän häiritsee tuo archimedes joka on omassa sarakkeessaan
<signorlaine> tarkoitus oli siirtää se grafiikan alle
<signorlaine> ja siinä onnistuttiinkin
<signorlaine> mutta se jäi myös sinne omaan sarakkeeseen
<tsaknorris> system - preferebces - main menu
<tsaknorris> sieltä voi muokata sen kumntoon
<tsaknorris> kuntoon
<signorlaine> mulla ei ole semmosta tässä lubuntussa
<tsaknorris> sulla suomeksi?
<signorlaine> suomeksi joo
<tsaknorris> kannattaa varmaan äkkii hankkii ENG versio...suomalaiset suomentaa kaiken päin *******.
<signorlaine> mutta tässä ei ole mitään main menu editoria ollenkaan
<signorlaine> (käsittääkseni)
<tsaknorris> normaalisti on
<tsaknorris> yläpaneelissa 3 eri valikkoa?
<signorlaine> tässä on reilu puolet suomennettu ja osa englantia
<signorlaine> ei mulla ole mitään yläpaneelia
<tsaknorris> gnome kumminkin?
<tsaknorris> vai KDE?
<tsaknorris> vai mikä :D
<signorlaine> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/lubuntu1010beta-large_001.jpg
<signorlaine> lxde
<signorlaine> ton näkönen
<signorlaine> menu
<tsaknorris> nonni mitäs tuolta prefen alta löytyy
<signorlaine> kaikenlaista paitsi mitään menuihin liittyvää
<signorlaine> synaptic ja disk utility yms
<signorlaine> näppäimistö näyttö ulkoasu yms
<signorlaine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529290/
<signorlaine> näkyykö tosta jotain
<signorlaine> categories oli tyhjä ja lisäsin siihen tuon graphics
<signorlaine> jos poistan nuo kaikki ja teen uuden .desktop filen?
<tsaknorris> etsin tässä just vastausta että mistä lubuntussa on menu editori
<signorlaine> ok
<signorlaine> googlella etsin mutten löytänyt mitään siihen viittaavaa
<signorlaine> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel
<signorlaine> hmm?
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gTNQQ -> LXPanel - LXDE.org
<tsaknorris> tossa lopussa kerrotaan
<tsaknorris> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/gxine.desktop
<tsaknorris> mulla ei tollasta ole
<signorlaine> ations/gxine.deskto
<signorlaine> ups
<signorlaine> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/73/201011101358421024x768s.png
<signorlaine> noin
<signorlaine> tuommonen löytyy mutta tuossa ei voi tehdä mitään
<signorlaine> määritelty sijainti ei tuoettu
<signorlaine> ja jos roottina avaa tuon kansion niin ei näy mitään
<tsaknorris> ei varmaan jos teillä on eri appsit rootin kanssa :)
<tsaknorris> no mutta siis mitä toi komento teki mitä laitoin sulle
<signorlaine> avas tommosen "ohjelman"
<signorlaine> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9720/201011101402031024x768s.png
<signorlaine> pitäskö tuo ohjeita avautua ^G ja enter?
<tsaknorris> siis ootko nyt nanossa?
<signorlaine> joo
<tsaknorris> laita pastebinniin se tiedoston sisältö
<tsaknorris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <-- vaiks tonne tai minne vaan
<signorlaine> en ainakaan tiedostohallinnan kautta löydä kys. tiedostoa
<signorlaine> /usr/share/applications/gxine.desktop
<signorlaine> leafpad /usr/share/applications/gxine.desktop avaa tyhjän tiedoston
<tsaknorris> ok
<signorlaine> löysimpä tollasen /home/signorlaine/.config/menus/applications-merged
<signorlaine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529301/
<signorlaine> jos poistan ton?
<tsaknorris> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html#MENUS
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gTPAt -> GNOME desktop basics
<tsaknorris> en tiedä mitä tapahtuu ota siitä ainakin backup
<tsaknorris> ennenku poistat
<tsaknorris> mutta toi vika url jonka pistin pitäs auttaa
<signorlaine> ei ainakaan menuun vaikuttanu
<tsaknorris> sitä kautta pääsee terminaalin kautta muokkaa menuja
<signorlaine> en kyllä ihan ymmärrä mitä tarkotat
<tsaknorris> # /usr/share/gnome/apps/
<tsaknorris> # /etc/X11/applnk/
<tsaknorris> # /usr/share/applnk/
<tsaknorris> # $HOME/.gnome/apps/
<tsaknorris> joku noista
<tsaknorris> vois olla sellanen tiedostopolku missä on app
<tsaknorris> eikös sun pitäny muokkaa menua?
<signorlaine> joo
<signorlaine> usr/share/applications löytyy kyllä
<signorlaine> noista poluista ei löydy mikään
<tsaknorris> /usr/share/applications toi taitaa riittää
<signorlaine> siellä ei vaan ole tuota archimedesta
<tsaknorris> hmm.. no lisätään
<tsaknorris> eli mikä se oli tarkalleen mikä piti lisätä menuun?
<signorlaine> eei vaan se "lisäys" onnistui
<tsaknorris> eli jotain piti poistaa?
<signorlaine> tai ehkä tarkemmin kopiointi, nimittäin se archimedes sarake jäi menuun
<signorlaine> jep
<tsaknorris> aaa
<signorlaine> mulla on kaks saraketta, toinen archimedes josta löytyy yllättäen archimedes pikakuvake
<signorlaine> ja sitten mitä aiemmin onnistuttiin, oli se, että saatiin pikakuvake grafiikka sarakkeen (sub-menu) alle
<tsaknorris> jos laitat siellä usr hakemistossa grep "archimedes" *
<tsaknorris> niin kopsaas mulle ne kaikki rivit
<signorlaine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529307/
<signorlaine> ei tainnu mennä ihan oikein
<signorlaine> hmm, tuolta usr... löytyy nyt gxine.desktop.save tiedosto?
<tsaknorris> joo?
<tsaknorris> eikö se sais olla siel vai?
<signorlaine> sitä ei vaan ennen ollu
<signorlaine> ihmettelen
<tsaknorris> sudo apt-get install alacarte
<tsaknorris> asennas tuo
<tsaknorris> jos saatais tää helpommin tehtyä
<signorlaine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9588824&postcount=5
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gTRAc -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [lubuntu] alacarte menu editor compatibility
<signorlaine> kokeillaanko silti?
<tsaknorris> juu
<signorlaine> noni
<signorlaine> mihis se archimedes hävis
<signorlaine> en tehny mitää
<signorlaine> suoritin vaan ton alacarten
<signorlaine> :D
<tsaknorris> ???
<signorlaine> enää ei oo menussa sitä archimedestä!
<signorlaine> ja vielä mitä: alacarten avulla sain lxden oman menu editorin näkyviin
<signorlaine> ei hyvää päivää
<elias_a> Oliko ketään linjoilla jotka käyttävät Thunderbirdiä suomeksi?
<elias_a> Onko teilläkin rikki lähettäjän osoitteen perusteella haku?
<signorlaine> http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/2251/201011101437171024x768s.png
<signorlaine> tosin alacarte on parempi
<signorlaine> se näyttää enemmän
<signorlaine> ja pystyy luoda uusia valikoita ja kuvakkeita
<signorlaine> kiitos paljon avusta
<signorlaine> paitsi vaan ettei se luonti toimi
<signorlaine> :D
<signorlaine> eikä se lxde menu editorikaan toimi
<tsaknorris> hmmm
<tsaknorris> mikä siinä lxdessä nyt on ?
<signorlaine> kone kaatus
<signorlaine> tossa menu editorissa ei ole mitään tietoja
<tsaknorris> hmmm
<signorlaine> gmenu-simple-editor
<signorlaine> tuommonen löytyy
<tsaknorris> toimiiko?
<signorlaine> ei :D
<signorlaine> ei paska
<signorlaine> toimii se
<signorlaine> painoin oletukset ja archimedes tuli takas
<signorlaine> sit suoritin alacarten ja archimedes hävis
<signorlaine> mitäh :D
<tsaknorris> alacarte on tehty ubuntua varten
<tsaknorris> sitä ei sitte voi käyttää tuossa lubuntussa ainakaan vielä
<signorlaine> ilmeisesti ei
<signorlaine> no sainpahan tuon menun nyt semmoseks ku pitikin
<signorlaine> kiitoksia näkemiin
<tsaknorris> onks mahdollista asentaa bluetooth 1.1 n900 luuriin?
<Tuplis> whut
<Tuplis> eiks siinä pitäis olla jo joku 2.0 vähintään
<tsaknorris> mut tarviin 1.1 ellei 2.0 muka supportaa 1.1
<Tuplis> kyllä luulis et ne on taaksepäin yhteensopivia
<Iltsu> saaks kysyy mitä sä isit tekemäs
<tsaknorris> saa... olen pihi! Ostin auton jossa on valmiiksi handsfree joka tukee 1.1 ja mun classic nokia ei ainakaan sitä tunnista
<tsaknorris> The Nokia Wireless Car Kit is compatible with the Nokia 3650, 6310, 6310i, 6650, 6600, 8910, 8910i and other compatible phones with the Bluetooth 1.1 supporting Handsfree profile.
<tsaknorris> CK-1
<tsaknorris> on se malli
<tale> elias_a: Minulla suomenkielinen Thunderbird eli Iceweasel tässä Debianissa. Toimii tuo haku.
<Paavi2_0> iceweasel ei kyllä ole thunderbird
<tsaknorris> onkohan tuo seamonkey hyvä
<tsaknorris> en oo sitä testannu
<tsaknorris> aina tuo firefox vaan
<Sysi> sama moottori
<Sysi> kaikki siistit lapset käyttää webkittiä
<tsaknorris> The development of SeaMonkey is community-driven, in contrast to the Mozilla Application Suite, which until its last released version (1.7.13) was governed by the Mozilla Foundation. The new project-leading group is the SeaMonkey Council.
<tsaknorris> kaippa tossa silti on samoja juttuloita :)
<tsaknorris> ja varmaan aika paljonkin
<tsaknorris> ny rykäsen ton seamonkey browserin päälle :D
<tsaknorris> prööt!
<re-G> tulihan tuota käytettyä kun Puppyssä oli defaulttibrowserina aikoinaan(liekö vieläkin?)
<re-G> oli vaan mun rautaan ihan liian hidas niin vaihtui operaan
<retku> hmm hmm
<retku> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/abcde.conf-asetustiedoston_muokkaaminen
<retku> gcc poistascandit.c -o poistascandit
<retku> ei toimi tuossa kun testataan
<Iltsu> tsaknorris, kyl se pitäs toimii
<re-G> retku: asentanu gcc:n? ubuntussa kannattaa pistää build-essential saman tien, tulee vähän muutaki käännöstyökalua
<tsaknorris> iltsu kyllä se sen löytää mutta se parittaminen ei onnistu
<Iltsu> oikee avain
<Iltsu> pin siis
<tsaknorris> ei se kysy mitään
<Iltsu> kyl se pitäs
<tsaknorris> niin varmaa pitäs mutta ei kysy :D
<Iltsu> kyllähä noi bt:n versiot sopii ristii
<tsaknorris> no se on hyvä tietää :)
<retku> miksi en nää rhrytmboxilla ripattujen mp3 tiedostojen bitratea (enkä mitään muutakaan tietoa) nautiluksella?
<Sysi> nautilus ei osaa kertoa sitä?
<retku> ei
<retku> Codec: N/A
<retku> Bitrate N/A
<tsaknorris> retku mitä codeccia käytit?
<retku> käytin mp3
<tsaknorris> eli tolla libmp3lamella?
<tsaknorris> ku noita codeccejakin on erillaisia :)
<tsaknorris> siksi kysyn
<Tuplis> lame on ihan jees
<tsaknorris> å
<inks> mulla on tässä nyt läppäri, jossa on windows 7. tarkoitus olisi vaihtaa tilalle ubuntu tai joku muu kiva linuksi.
<Tekno_> cool
<inks> niin tietääkö joku, että voiko tuosta windowsista ottaa jotenkin kopion niin että jos sen tahtoo uuelleen joskus asentaa?
<inks> niin että se sitten onnistuisi.
<Sysi> voishan sen jättää sinne kovon nurkkaanki
<Sysi> norton ghostilla pitäis onnistua, tekeeköhän clonezilla saman
<mjr> livelevyltä käsin voi vaikka ennen asennusta ottaa imagen talteen siltä sisäiseltä levyltä esim. usb-levylle
<mjr> sudo dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -9c > /media/USB-levy/läppäriwindows.img.gz tai jotain sinnepäin
<inks> kiitos. tuo viimeisin kuulostaisi hyvältä. kokeilenpa sitä.
<muep> jos on vähänkään hoppu, niin gzipin oletuspakkauskin luultavasti riittää
<mjr> (tälleen tein anopin läppärin kanssa, tosin verkon yli eikä usb-levylle)
<mjr> tjoo gzip -c siis, 9 tulee tohon aika luonnostaan mulla ;]
<muep> minäkin tein samantapaisen parille läppärille
<muep> meinasi raskaammilla pakkauksilla kestää turhan monta päivää pakata se 320 gigaa
<muep> tai 250
<muep> atomikoneessa varsinkin
<muep> sen kyllä taisinkin alunperin jättää pakkaamatta, ja pakata järeämmällä koneella sit jälkikäteen
<mjr> inks, siinä koko levyn imagoinnissa sit vierähtää hetkinen vaikkei kovin rajusti pakkaiskaan, ihan ettet heti odota valmiiks :]
<re-G> koska se lukee myös tyhjän tilan
<muep> joo, josta onneksi iso osa taitaa uudessa koneessa olla jotain nollaa
<muep> pakkautuu sit ihan kivasti
<inks> mjr: jeps. sitten ootellaan. :)
<re-G> yks keino parantaa pakkautuvuutta on ennen imagen ottoa kirjoittaa nollabittiä sisältävä tiedosto, joka on tyhjän tilan suuruinen ja sitten poistaa tiedosto.
<re-G> jos asennus on suht tuore niin hyöty tosta on pienempi
<muep> sitten ei toimi jos on esim. pakkaava tiedostojärjestelmä
<muep> mutta ei ntfs vissiin semmoista tee
<inks> joo. siis en oo ees buutannu vielä. aattelin että en jaksa antaa ton winukan turhia itteensä käynnistellä.
<muep> kivempi minusta ottaa se image ennen kuin koko windows on kertaakaan käynnistynyt
<muep> saa sit ihan alkuperäiseen tilaan tarvittaessa palauteltua
<mjr> joo, näin minäkin tosiaan tein
<tekonivel^^> moik
<tekonivel^^> onko täällä jotain "IRCin virallista kantaa" siitä, että kannattaako miniläppärissä olla swappia vai ei?
<tekonivel^^> kyseessä siis tälläinen miniläpytin, levyinä pelkkää SSD:tä. Akunkesto ja hiljaisuus kiinnostaa
<Tekno_> ei mulla ainakaan swappia ole
<Tekno_> 2GB ramia
<tekonivel^^> laitoin kokeeksi swapin veke (swapoff -a), mutta toinen vaihtoehto olisi vaihtaa vm.swappiness tosi pieneksi
<tekonivel^^> mullakin on 2GB
<Tekno_> vie turhaa levytilaa vaa
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: onko miniläpytin sullakin?
<Tekno_> juu eeepc
 * tekonivel^^ käyttää EeePC 901:tä
<tekonivel^^> mulla hieman hidastelee masiina
<Sysi> swappia tarvii hibernateen, käytännössä muuten ei
<tekonivel^^> ja hidastellessa yleensä loistaa levyn LEDi
<Tekno_> mä laitoin nopeemman ssd:n
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: aah hyvä idea
<Sysi> atomi on hidas levystä riippumatta
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: paljon  pistit rahaa toimenpiteeseen ja auttoiko merkittävästi?
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: niinno toi on tietty yksi homma
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: siihen ei paljon swapin säätely auta
<Tekno_> oiskohan se 65e maksanu, ja autto ihan tajuttomasti, tosin lähtökohta oli eeepc 900:n orkkis ssd
<ighea_> atomi on kyllä oikein nimetty
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: hmm, pitäisköhän iteki
<tekonivel^^> ei huvittais vaihtaa konetta, tää on tosi kiva
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: vaihdoitko toisen vai molemmat (4+16GB)
<ighea_> joo, itsellä on samusunkin n120
<ighea_> kyll se atomiteho perusjuttuihin riittää juur ja juur
<Tekno_> tekonivel^^: täs mun mallis ei o tota 4GB:tä ollenka
<Tekno_> eli sen ainoan vaihdoin toiseen 16 gigaseen
<tekonivel^^> joo surffaus+gwibber+satunnainen PDF+terminaali+spotify tohon riittää
<Sysi> mulla on asus 1005ha, ainoastaan akkukesto parani ku vaihoin levyn
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: ahaaa!
<tekonivel^^> akunkesto aina kiinnostaa
<Sysi> jotku nettisivut vähän nihkeitä
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: swappi on sulla pois siis?
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: joo eipä...
<Sysi> tekonivel^^: tässä vakiona HDD
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: adblock auttaa kyllä
<Sysi> mulla on ehkä swappia, en muista
<Sysi> tekonivel^^: silti
<Tekno_> tekonivel^^: http://www.memoryc.com/storage/solidstatedisk/16gbsupertalentsataminipciexpresseees101.html
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: näitä SSD-miniläpyttimiä oli vaan muutama malli
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gUz81 -> 16GB SuperTalent SATA mini PCIe Solid State Disk for ASUS EEE PC S101
<tekonivel^^> sit jengi rupes ajattelemaan että miniläpytin voi maksaa 850€ ja pitää olla julmetusti paikallista levyä, 120GB tms
<tekonivel^^> toi on sit ihan eri konsepti
<tekonivel^^> hmm
<tekonivel^^> laitoin joku 40€ muistiin kii
<Tekno_> mä pistin ton ssd:n ja tää kyl sai iha uuden elämän :D
<tekonivel^^> nyt swappi veke ni ehkä se auttais jonninverran
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: vois koklaa iteki
<tekonivel^^> lisäelämä on aina kiva homma :)
<tekonivel^^> +1 man!
<Tekno_> enne ku asensi jotai ohjelmaa ni sai odottaa tosi kauan et jotain valmista tulee, ni tol kaikki tapahtuu iha silmän räpäykses :D
<Tekno_> etenki kirjotukset oli toooosi hitaita sil orkkiksel
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: mitä ihmettä, toi levy sit vaikutti oikeesti noin paljon?
<Tekno_> no jos se orkkis ssd kirjotti 1-15MB/s
 * tekonivel^^ on toki kuullut että 901 SSD-levy on hidas
<Sysi> nuissa eee-vakioissa ei varmaan oo trim-tukea?
<Tekno_> toi kirjottaa 55MB/s
<tekonivel^^> haloo!
 * tekonivel^^ harkitsee vakavasti
<re-G> orkkis eee/aspire1 -ssd-levyt on kirjoitusnopeudeltaa iha käyttökelvottomia, siksipä pidänki read-onlyna
<tekonivel^^> sit olis yht. noin 100€ uupgradet tässä laitteessa
<tekonivel^^> re-G: on toikin yksi strategia, sulla on / siellä tai jotain?
<Tekno_> puhumattakaa sit lukunopeusta joka oli sillä 20MB/s keskimäärin ni tolla vajaat 100MB/s
<tekonivel^^> re-G: ja sitten /var yms. jossain muualla
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: hakuajat lienee samaa luokkaa eli nopeita
<Tekno_> jep
<tekonivel^^> jossain lehdessä, joko Tietokone tai mikrobitti oli vastikään SSD-levyjen vertailuja
<tekonivel^^> mut ne ei ehkä ollut tällaiseen miniläppäriin suunniteltuja
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: onko toi suosittelemas joku yleisesti ottaen EeePC-käyttäjien keskuudessa suosittu tuote?
 * tekonivel^^ googlailee
<re-G> tekonivel^^: mä ajan koko höskää aufs:n päällä, jolloin muutokset tiedostojärjestelmään tallentuu ramdiskikerroksen päälle. Sit jos oikeasti jotain haluan tallentaa niin sit mounttaan lennossa rw:ksi
<re-G> ohjelmien asennukseen joutuu ihan boottaamaan
<Tekno_> tekonivel^^: no siitä en tiedä, mut ite huomasin et tos on hinta/nopeus kyl kohdallaa
<Tekno_> ja 16gb ainaki itelle riittäny
<Tekno_> linuxin kanssa
<Tekno_> tuol memoryc:ssä on kyl muitaki malleja
<tekonivel^^> no koolla ei ole niin väliä
<tekonivel^^> mulla on tollainen 8GB microsd-kortti joka toimii adidas-verkkona ja kovalevyn jatkeena erilaisilla muoviadaptereilla
<tekonivel^^> ihan hyvä vaan ettei tule koneelle keräiltyä kaikkea
<tekonivel^^> spotify ftw
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: ostitko muuten netistä vai kaupasta ton SuperTalentin?
<tekonivel^^> hmm yksi juttu on se, että Firefox käyttää cacheaan riippumatta siitä onko swappi päällää vai pois
<Tekno_> tekonivel^^: tuolta memoryc:stä just
<tekonivel^^> oke
 * tekonivel^^ katsoo amazon.co.uk:sta
<Sysi> @linuxfi linux_miniläppäriin
<Fibubot> Miniläppärit ovat pienikokoisia kannettavia tietokoneita, joille on tunnusomaista pienen koon lisäksi myös mm. halpa hinta, pitkä akkukesto ja liikkuvia osia sisältämätön SSD-massamuisti. Tässä artikkelissa käsitellään erilaisia yleisiä tapoja, joilla Linux-asennusta voi optimoida miniläppärikäyttöä ajatellen.  On olemassa -- http://linux.fi/wiki/linux_miniläppäriin
<IhqTzup> tekonivel^^: ite oon laittanu firefoxin tempit menee rammiin
<Sysi> tulikettu on kyllä hidas joka tapauksessa, mää tykästyis midoriin, mukana myös adblock
 * tekonivel^^ :llä on ext4 journalointi päällä
<tekonivel^^> tolla nyt vois varmaan aloittaa...
<tekonivel^^> ja sit pitää miettiä että miten vanhalta levyltä siirtäis tavarat tolle SuperTalentille jos sellasen ostais
<Tekno_> clonezilla usb-tikulle
<Tekno_> ja verkkolevy tai ulkonen levy varastoks
<IhqTzup> tekonivel^^: nii mihin meinasit ssd laittaa, läppärii?
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: jup, eeepc901
<Paavi2_0> midori on aika epävakaa ainakin debianissa
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: siis ehkä päivittää tää mukanna tullut sukkelammalla
<IhqTzup> joo no siinä ei kuitenkaan taida tarvita noita 300megan luku ja kirjotus nopeuksisia
<Sysi> Paavi2_0: kauhean vanha versio? aika tuore tapaus on
<IhqTzup> eli ite laittasin ocz onyxian 32 gigasen nii sais akunkestoakii
<Tekno_> IhqTzup: ei eeepc:hen mene sata levyt
<IhqTzup> aaa joo niissä on se oma, joku mini pci?
<Tekno_> jep
<IhqTzup> eiks niihin uusiinkaa mene?
<tekonivel^^> mulla on siis EeePC 901, ei semmnen uus
<hiippariX> mul toimii eeepc:ssä ubu
<IhqTzup> sepäs kiva kuulla
<IhqTzup> mut meneeks niihi uusinkaan sata levyt?
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: en osaa äkkiseltään sanoa
<Sysi> mun eeehen meni
<Paavi2_0> Sysi: taisin ihan viimesintä "vakaata" versiota midorista projektin sivuilta kokeilla
<tekonivel^^> oliko kukaan säädellyt siis swappiness -asetusta?
<IhqTzup> ite just päivitin miniläppärin normaalikokoseen ja kuluttaa vähemmän virtaa ku se miniläppäri
<Sysi> Paavi2_0: mulla ei oo tainnu jauntyn jälkeen ola ongelmia
<tekonivel^^> sen sijaan että ottaisi swapin kokonaan veke?
<IhqTzup> tekonivel^^: mie oon
<Sysi> ootko koskaa kattonu käyttääkö se sitä swappia
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: ei mahu normaalikokoinen läppäri housun taskuun (toisin kuin 901 :^)
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: joo on siellä aina jotain
<IhqTzup> NO JO ON HOUSUT
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: M65 :)
<Sysi> mula ei oo koskaa tainnu käyttää
<tekonivel^^> tai vaihdoin muotia, nykyään on M1965 vai mitkä nää ny on
<hiippariX> eiks 1002ha ssa ole sata levy ?
<tekonivel^^> sama konsepti, eli reisitaskuhousut :)
<hiippariX> asus eee pc 1002ha
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: vaikuttiko toi swappiness jotain hyödyllisesti?
<IhqTzup> oli mullakii intin ajan miniläppäri just ku oli näppärä, sitku piti jotain oikeesti rueta tekee nii hommasin kunnon läppärin
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: niinjoo, onhan tää oikeesti aika mopo
<IhqTzup> no ohan rammi aina nopeempaa ku kiintolevy
<hiippariX> tos läppikses lähti wlani toimii heittämällä
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: mut törkeen hyvä ku voi taskusta vetästä aina FreeMindin :)
<IhqTzup> ^^
<IhqTzup> mulla oli intissä kaapissa DC hubi pyörimässä läppärissä
<IhqTzup> mut ei siitä sen enempää
<tekonivel^^> IhqTzup: :D
<IhqTzup> kaikkee pittää kokkeilla...
<tekonivel^^> periaatteellisella tasolla kai Linux laittaa swappiin sellaista jota ei tarvi about koskaan
<tekonivel^^> ni siinä mielessä joku 200MB swappi todella pienellä swappinessilla vois olla hyvä homma
<IhqTzup> tekonivel^^: rammi on nopeempaa silti
<tekonivel^^> totta totta
<tekonivel^^> mut sekin voi loppua
<IhqTzup> nykyään se 8gigaa on vakio niin tuskin se heti loppuu
<tekonivel^^> toisaalta ei ole vielä käynyt niin
<tekonivel^^> 2GB on tässä miniläppärissä
<IhqTzup> vakio siinä mielessä ku on niin halpaa
<Sysi> ei nykyään oo enää halpaa
<IhqTzup> nii läppärissä joo vois olla hyvä se swap jos on 2g
<Sysi> toi 8GB maksais ehkä 200€
<IhqTzup> pienellä swappinesilla just
<IhqTzup> Sysi: no ei tasan maksa :D
<Sysi> IhqTzup: no maksaa melko paljo
<IhqTzup> siis ainakaan pöytäkoneesee
<Sysi> 2GB pöytäkoneeseen viiskymppiä
<IhqTzup> joopa joo...
<Sysi> urlia jos väität toista
<IhqTzup> saat 150eurolla 2x4gb
<inks> mjr, tai joku muu: pakkasin sitä kovalevyä tiedostoon niin sanoo näin: gzip: stdout: file too large
<Sysi> 150€ on aika paljo rahaa
<tekonivel^^> okei koklailen toistaiseksi olla ilman swappia. jos tulee jotain häikkää niin laitan takaisin ja swappiness=2 tms
<Sysi> IhqTzup: ja oletan että suomesta
<IhqTzup> toki
<IhqTzup> 120 eur halvimmillaa bullkina http://www.jimmspc-store.fi/tuote/SU3U1333C4G9-B?t=false
<Sysi> aika monella on ddr2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gUCdX -> Jimm's PC Store - Your toaster will never be the same
<tekonivel^^> tollainen runcore muuten väittää olevansa vielä nopeampi kuin toi supertalent
<Sysi> koneella saa jo vähän tehä jotaki että saa sen 4GB:kää kulutettua
<Sysi> en ikinä oo saanu kahta käytettyä, gigan kerran valokuvia muokatessa
<IhqTzup> eipä tarvii ku pari virtuaali konetta, sit joku peli yms perus härpäkkeet niin siinähän se sit olikii jo 4gigaa
<Sysi> ja tämmöseen on useinki tarvetta ja halua
<IhqTzup> niin sehän on ihan käyttäjä kohtasta
<IhqTzup> itellä kuitenkin päivittäistä
<tekonivel^^> meikän miniläppärissä ei virtuaalikoneet kyl pyöri
<tekonivel^^> 2GB on ollut tosi hyvää
<Sysi> mää näkisin että jossaki vaiheessa tulee joku jyrkkä raja työ- ja peruskoneille
<Sysi> tai alkaa jo olla
<Sysi> nettiä selaa jollaki tabletilla, 8core pöytämöykyllä kääntää softaa virtuaalikoneissa
<IhqTzup> :D
<tekonivel^^> okei eri tilanne
<Sysi> (offtopic, anteeksi)
<IhqTzup> mut oon kyllä ollu tyytyväinen tohon omaa läpykkää, keskimäärin 8-9W kuluttaa
<tekonivel^^> uuh tää on hyvä http://www.fecj.org/extra/eeePC_901_single_16GB_SSD_upgrading_64GB.htm
<IhqTzup> sit vielä ssd nii saa laskettua 1.5W kulutusta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gUCL2 -> Asus eeePC 901 16G : upgrading the single SSD
<Sysi> IhqTzup: pitäis kai enemmän?
<IhqTzup> nii se olis sit semmonen reilu 11h akun kesto
<Sysi> minkälainen läpytin muuten?
<IhqTzup> Asus ul30v
<Sysi> nvidian näyttis?
<IhqTzup> No valmistaja speksannu ton nykysen ruksuttajan 2.5W rasituksessa ja Onyx vertex 365mW idle ja 1W rasitus
<IhqTzup> kaks näyttistä
<IhqTzup> intel ja nvidia
<Sysi> saako nvidiaa käyttöön linuxilla?
<IhqTzup> miksei sais?
<Sysi> kaverin 1215n:ssä ei saa
<IhqTzup> pikkusen eppäilen
<Sysi> se on ihan pätevä kaveri, ei saa
<IhqTzup> moni sano että ei tässäkää sais
<Sysi> (ts. pätevämpi ku mää)
<IhqTzup> jos asentaa ajurit suoraa ja boottaa nii tulee musta ruutu
<Paavi2_0> xvesa
<Sysi> ubuntulla ei alkanu yrittämäänkää ajurien asennusta
<ighea_> nouveau
<Sysi> archilla en oo varma saiko jotenki
<IhqTzup> mut ku disabloi sen intelin nii sit tulee kuva kiltisti
<ighea_> jossei tartte pelata niin pesee ne vidiootit ihan 100-0
<Sysi> mitenpä disabloit?
<ighea_> kolvi käteen?
<inks> osaisko joku kertoo kun yritin ottaa kopiota windowsista tälleen: sudo dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -9c >  /media/USB-levy/läppäriwindows.img.gz
<Sysi> tuossa ainakaa ei onnistu biosista
<IhqTzup> nojoo täytyy tunnustaa että vähän tulee wowia hakattua tolla -.-
<IhqTzup> ei biosista ku ihan ubuntusta vaan conffeja vähä muutettuu
<IhqTzup> muutettii*
<Sysi> täh?
<inks> ni tulee virheilmotus että gzip: stdout: file too large että mikä vois auttaa?
<Sysi> IhqTzup: xorgin vai mitä conffia?
<IhqTzup> ööh
<IhqTzup> vai olikohan joku moduli
<IhqTzup> ei meinaa muistaa
<Sysi> muistaakseni tuo kyllä kokeili intelin blacklistausta
<tekonivel^^> Tekno_: yks juttu viel, mitä teit 4GB -levylle?
<tekonivel^^> mulla on 4 GB / ja muut on tolla 16GB SSD:llä
<Sysi> eikö se sanonu että yhen levyn malli
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: mul on kaks levyä
<tekonivel^^> Sysi: tais sanoo
<Tekno_> niin mulla ei ole sitä 4GB levyä tos
<tekonivel^^> hmm
<Sysi> jos vois niin mää vaihtasin sen pienemmän nopeampaan
<Sysi> jos ei niin no, vähän varastoa
<IhqTzup> ainut miinus puoli että tossa on elantechin kostetuslevy
<Sysi> IhqTzup: eli siinä sun voi asentaa ajurit niinku heittämällä?
<IhqTzup> kylä
<IhqTzup> kyllä jopa
<Sysi> kaverilla ei voinu
<IhqTzup> kaikki tarvittavat löytyy tuolta "laiteajurit " paikasta
<IhqTzup> paitsi jos haluaa tohon kosketus levyyn sen että kirjottaessa ottaa pois päältä niin piti ite kääntää se moduuli
<Sysi> niin sulla ei oo ion?
<IhqTzup> ei
<Sysi> tuossa on, toisen kaverin ion2 toimii niinku sulla
<Sysi> samsunkissa
<Sysi> eli tommonen asus ois sitteki vaihtoehto
<Sysi> toimiiko elantechissa kahen sormen scrolli vakiona?
<IhqTzup> jo
<IhqTzup> tosta olis vielä semmonenkii versio missä ois integroitu 3g-moduuli
<IhqTzup> mutta mitä siihen miniläppäriin mikä oli niin puhelimen kautta sai paremmat kentät mitä sillä integroidulla
<Sysi> U35JC ois kiintosa malli
<IhqTzup> hmm core i3
<Sysi> tuo ois tehokkaampi ku macbook
<Sysi> ja halvempi, se ois homan pointti
<Sysi> paljonkos sulla kestää akku siinä?
<IhqTzup> nyt on tuo 60Wh akku ja keskikulutus se 8-9W niin mitäs siitä tulee, 6-7 tuntia
<IhqTzup> mut olis tarkotus tässä lähiaikoina laittaa 80Wh ja se ssd niin mentäs sinen yli 10h
<IhqTzup> mut ohan tuo core i3 paljon virtasyöpömpi
<Sysi> isompi akku pitäis kai olla tuossa
<IhqTzup> tässä mulla on TDP 10W ja tolle core i3 330M:lle specsattu 25 (CPU core)
<tekonivel^^> varmaan muuten toi firmware pitäisi päivittää aika-ajoin
<tekonivel^^> en ole päivittänyt ollenkaan
<tekonivel^^> näkeekö linukan puolelta ollenkaan mikä firmiis alla oikein on?
<Sysi> bios?
<tekonivel^^> ni
<IhqTzup> jos se toimii älä korjaa sitä, pätee aika hyvin firmiksiin ja bios
<annttu> dmidecode vois olla oikea työkalu
<tekonivel^^> koklasin biosdecodea, ei ollut oikea
<tekonivel^^> annttu: nice on
<tekonivel^^> versio 1808, 12/12/2008
<tekonivel^^> jooop...
<Sysi> mulla kyllä vähän arveluttaa tuo u35jc, ihmiset ei oikeen oo saanu sitä toimimaan nvidialla
<Sysi> sen saa kyllä pois päältä syömästä virtaa, ja intelki kohtuutehokas
<annttu> onko kellään muuten kokemuksia, miten saisi asus 1215N optimuksen päälle tai sitten kokonaan pois päältä
<Sysi> tuolle u35jc ja vissiin muillekki on ohje disabloida se acpi-callilla
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569380
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gUGv5 -> [all variants] Setting up Ubuntu Lucid Lynx (10.04) on the Asus U35JC - Ubuntu Forums
<IhqTzup> Sysi: ootko hankkimassa läpykkää?
<Sysi> IhqTzup: periaatteessa tarvis, mutta lukiota ei kauheasti jäljellä ja intti tulossa
<IhqTzup> joo jos vaan maltat niin kansii kyllä odottaa, tosin intissä on kiva olla läpyskä
<Sysi> no mulla on tuo netbook millä pärjäilee
<IhqTzup> juu
<IhqTzup> itellä just 10" oli ja sit ulkonen teranen missä muutama tuotantokausi :P
<IhqTzup> ite tuli vaan Exceliä väännettyä joka päivä intissä ^^
<tsaknorris> mikäs selain on kaikista kevyin missä pyörii kumminkin flash?
<Sysi> mikä on kevyin selain + flash-plugari
<Echramath> Ei ole kevyimmässä selaimessa flashplugaria.
<Sysi> flashin kans kevyin selain ei oo kevyt
<Echramath> Chromium on huomattavasti kevyempi kuin Firefox IMO.
<Echramath> Kyllä se yhden flashpökäleen aina kestää.
<Sysi> jos sen adblockin sais säädettyä kunnolla
<Echramath> Sanokaapa mitä "ls [A-Z]*" bashinkielellä?
<Echramath> tcshlla se tekee mitä olettaisikin.
<Sysi> kyllä tuo mulla jotaki tulostaa
<tsaknorris> http://vavai.net/2010/01/18/7-lightweight-linux-browsers-you-may-want-to-consider-for-fast-browsing-experience/
<Echramath> Niin, kaiken.
<tsaknorris> echramath mitä haluat? kaikki isoilla oleva teksti?
<tsaknorris> ruutuun?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gUQTS -> 7 Lightweight Linux Browsers You may want to Consider for Fast Browsing Experience | Spirit of Change
<Sysi> mulla tuo toimi
<Echramath> No eiks tuon pitäisi natsata kaikkeen mikä alkaa isoilla alkukirjaimilla?
<tsaknorris> ei
<Sysi> määhän oon käyttäny midoria/aroraa kauan
<tsaknorris> tai siis olet oikeassa
<Sysi> olikohan conkerorissa funktio olla kans kevyt
<tsaknorris> LS pitäisi saada regexp patterit toimimaan...en jaksa katsoa manuaalia   ls | sed -n "/[A-Z].*/p"
<inz> Echra, jostain localesta napsii, että tehdäänpäst tää case insensitivenä :/
<inz> Echra, jos ajat C-localella, niin toimii oikein
<tsaknorris> no sedillä voi tehdä kaiken :D
<tsaknorris> sitä oon opetellu enkä siitä luovu :P
<inz> Kannattaa opetella lisää
<inz> Tuo sun ehdotelmas kuitenkin tulostaa kaikki, joissa on ykskin iso kirjain
<tsaknorris> no sitähän haluttiin
<tsaknorris> osaan mä sen muuttaa että vaan isot :D
<tsaknorris> ls | sed -n "/^[A-Z]*$/p"
<tsaknorris> ja ala säkin opettelee :D
<tsaknorris> sed on sellanen macgyverin linkkuveitsi että huhhuh :D
<inz> Osaan kyllä riittävästi, kiitos
<tsaknorris> ole hyvä
<inz> Tosin joskus totesin, että sedin käytössä ei aina välttämättä ole kauhiasti järkeä vs perl
<inz> Koska vaikka perl onkin llihava, se käynnistyy ~samassa ajassa
<inz> Ja ajaa samat regexit nopeemmin
<tsaknorris> Oikeaan hommaan oikeat työkalut :)
<tsaknorris> ja toi äskönen oli vähä niinku sedin hoodia
<tsaknorris> xD
<inz> perl -le 'while (<[A-Z]*>) { print }'
<inz> on se vähän pitempi kyl
<tsaknorris> on ja ei tee sitä mitä pitäs :D
<inz> Tekeepäs
<inz> Juurikin sen mitä echra speksas
<inz> Kannattaa lukee speksi =)
<tsaknorris> joo en lukenu..luulin että pelkästään kaikki jotka on isoilla kirjaimilla
<tsaknorris> jeps jeps...meitsi lähtee koisii. öitä tänne
<inz> Echramath, kyseessä on bashin ominaisuus, export LC_COLLATE=C:llä pääsee eroon
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-11
<inz> Echramath, niin tarkennuksena, bash tulkitsee tuon sun character rangen A-Z = AbBcCdDe...zZ
<inz> (huome. ei pikku a:ta)
<Echramath> Aa, nyt sytyttää, ihmettelinkin mitä järkeä tuossa olisi.
<inz> Eipä siinä juuri järkeä ole sittenkään =)
<inz> Tai siis oishan siinä, jos se toimis.
<inz> Varmaankin pointti on, että vois tehdä rangen a-ö
<paukkis> täältäkö saa ajantasaista apua ubuntulle ?
<paukkis> ongelmana on se että tuo mokkula ei pysy yhdistettynä nettiin
<paukkis> eikä se yhdistä sieltä hallinan kautta sitä uudelleen
<paukkis> pitää nykiä irti sitä ja laittaa paikalleen pari kertaa niin menee hetkeksi nettiin.
<paukkis> mitä siihen pitää muuttaa että se toimii iliman kikkailua ?
<Sysi> mikä mokkula
<Sysi> ja mikä ubuntun versio?
<paukkis> huawei E160E
<paukkis> uusin
<paukkis> saunalahen netti
<paukkis> ubuntusta kokemusta on sit vaan sen verran että asensin ja vähän kokeillut että millanen se on..
<tsaknorris> Totanoin miten irssissä saan häiritsevän tekstin pois. Laitoin serveri osoitteen väärin ja se sanoo aina aika ajoin että sitä väärää serveriä ei löyty removed reconnection to plaaplaaplaa
<wally_>  /rmreconns
<Sysi> millä lailla laitoit sen
<tsaknorris> kokeilin ketjuttaa komentoja vaan
<tsaknorris> ja sit se napsahti siinä samalla. en ole montaa tuntia tätä irssiä käyttäny
<tsaknorris> ok katson helpillä mitä tuo rmreconns tekee :)
<tsaknorris> juuri tuota hain :) kiitoksia
<paukkis> niin kellään ideoita tuosta mokkulahommasta ? mitä sille vois tehä ?
<tsaknorris> mikäs mokkulassa?
<paukkis> ei pysy päällä
<tsaknorris> mun pitäs saada tossa ARORA selaimessa flash päälle. Osaisin kyllä linkittää /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/ hakemistosta jos tietäisin mistä se etsii sitä :)
<tsaknorris> ei pysy päällä hmmm...
<paukkis> ei pysy ei
<Sysi> tsaknorris: jos oot asentanu "restricted-extras" niin pitäis vaan toimia
<paukkis> alottelija vieläpä oon lisäksi niin ei oikeen tiiä mistään mitään
<tsaknorris> on extrat ei toimi :D
<tsaknorris> paukkis tämän homman hankaloittaa se että se siis toimii, mutta vähän aikaa ku surffaat niin se katkee?
<paukkis> sillon ku ubuntua harkittin ja luin netistä että sen mokkulan pitäs siinä toimia, niin päätin kokeilla
<paukkis> juu toimii toimii mutta miksei se pysy päällä
<mjr> joo, vaikea tollasta tapausta kauheesti diagnosoida. Samassa paikassa se toimii jossain muussa järjestelmässä pätkimättä vai?
<Sysi> millä lailla, laskee yhteysnopeuden eikä herää siitä?
<paukkis> eikä pysty yhistään uuelleen muutako sillä että ottaa mokkulan irti ja laittaa takas paikalle kaks kertaa niin sit se taas menee hetkeksi päälle
<tsaknorris> mikä mokkula sulla on ja mikä ubuntu?  laita cat /ect/issue
<tsaknorris> laita uname -a
<paukkis> se työkalu millä se yhteys tehään niin sanoo vaan että et ole enään yhteydessä
<tsaknorris> mikä työkalu se on laita noi kaikki totanoinni tonne pastebinniin ok?
<Sysi> nm-applet oletan
<paukkis> huawei E160E ja syksyllä latasin ubuntun
<tsaknorris> paukkuis cat /etc/issue
<tsaknorris> niin nähdään :)
<tsaknorris> mitä oot lataillu
<paukkis> ubuntun latasin syksyllä
<paukkis> mihin hittoon mää nuo kirjotan sielä ubuntun puolella ?
<tsaknorris> aaa
<paukkis> <-alottelija
<tsaknorris> laita alt + f2
<tsaknorris> ja kirjoita siihen
<paukkis> ok
<tsaknorris> gnome-terminal
<paukkis> reboot sinne ubuntuun ja testi. ilimotan sit miten käy
<tsaknorris> mihin se ny lähti?
<tsaknorris> lol
<tsaknorris> ainiin
<tsaknorris> sillä on dualboot
<tsaknorris> näköjään
<paukkis> juu ei..eli se mokkulahommma
<tsaknorris> paukkis
<paukkis> se cat /etc/issue ei saanut tapahtumaan mitään, tein siis jotain vissiin väärin. kokeilin kyllä monellakin tapaa sitä
<tsaknorris> jäi vähä kesken nuo kun lähin niin nopsaan
<tsaknorris> lähit
<paukkis> aaa..ok :D
<tsaknorris> lsusb komennolla saadaan vendor:model siitä tikusta
<paukkis> ubuntuhan oli siis kuitenkin 10.04 ja 2.6.32.25 Gnome 2.30.2
<Sysi> (10.04 ei oo uusin)
<tsaknorris> ei olekkaan
<tsaknorris> 10.10
<tsaknorris> on
<paukkis> juu ei. huomasin itsekkin
<paukkis> käynkö nyt sit kattoon ton tikun mallin ?
<tsaknorris> no ku ei se vielä riitä :)
<paukkis> kerro kaikki vaan niin pääsee kokeileen :D
<tsaknorris> haluan lsusb listauksen, dmesg:in sillä hetkellä kun katkee netti. kaikki nuo pastebinniin nyt aluksi.
<paukkis> okei..meenpäs testaan
<tsaknorris> dmesg| tail -n30
<tsaknorris> dmesg| tail -n30
<tsaknorris> laita noin
<paukkis> koetan saada siihen ubuntuun jonku irc ohjelman toimiin jos sattus pysyyn netti vaikka päällä
<paukkis> juu
<tsaknorris> niin ei tule ihan kaikkea
<tsaknorris> irssi on hyvä
<tsaknorris> :D
<paukkis> ok
<paukkis> no nyt oon tässä ubuntun puolella
<paukkis> pääsin jopa tännekkin :D
<paukkis> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<paukkis> tuommosta sano tosta tikusta
<tsaknorris> muista ku katkee niin laita se dmesg komento
<paukkis> juu
<tsaknorris> onko sulla 32bit vai 64bit?
<tsaknorris> ubuntu
<paukkis> näkikö sen suoraan jostain ?
<Echramath> Sanooko uname -a jotain 64-bittisestä jos on?
<paukkis> 2.6.32-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 20:26:08 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Echramath> i686 on 32-bittinen.
<paukkis> eli 32 bit kai mun käsittääkseni
<tsaknorris> http://mwconn.m.i24.cc/ixconn.deb
<Echramath> Juu,
<tsaknorris> laitas tuo ohjelma sinne että nähdään sun signal strengthit
<tsaknorris> ihme että ubuntussa ei ole omaa 3g monitoria...
<muep> eikos networkmanager nayta siita jotain palkkikuvaketta?
<tale> Minusta 10.10 osasi näyttää signaalin voimakkuuden palkeilla siinä network managerissa, siis 3G-mokkulalle.
<tsaknorris> ei 3G:ssä
<tsaknorris> aijaa
<tsaknorris> 10.04 ei osaa :)
<muep> debianikin osaa
<muep> eilen just katselin etta onpa kiva kun nykyaan nayttaa
<tsaknorris> paukkis sun pitää päivittää 10.10 niin ei tarvii käyttää tuota ohjelmaa.
<tsaknorris> pitää nyt vaan saada ratkaistua mikä sen katkaisee.
<paukkis> tuolta network välistä tuo testi
<tsaknorris> asensitko sen ohjelman?
<Sysi> ei kai signaalivahvuuden pitäis paljoa kertoa tässä
<paukkis> juu asensin
<tsaknorris> sysi jos se 1 palkkia niin voihan se katkella
<Sysi> ei jos toimii vaikka wintoosalla
<tsaknorris> nyt paukkis on ollu jo aikasta monta minuuttia täällä ubuntun kautta?
<paukkis> joku kumma täsä on ko nyt taas toimii ihan jees
<Sysi> voiskohan olla että menee virransäästöön eikä osaa site herätä tjsp
<paukkis> sehän tässä ois kiva tietää että miksi se sit välillä katkoo sitä kokoajan
<tsaknorris> powermanagementti vois olla yksi tekijä...
<tsaknorris> paukkis laitas pastebinniin sun dmesg
<paukkis> vois vaihtaa täyspäiväsesti tähän ubuntuun tässä läppärillä ko sais ton toimiin kokoajan iliman ongelmia
<tsaknorris> kattellaan näkyykö siellä mitään orastavaa
<Sysi> pingaa johonki ja kato sammuuko :P
<paukkis> joku randon ip ?
<Sysi> vaikka googleen
<tsaknorris> paukkis 10.10 voi auttaa, siinähän tuli tietääkseni ihan ok notebook versiokin ulos. Itse en sitä ole testannu.
<tsaknorris> kellä täällä on se
<tsaknorris> ?
<Sysi> päivitys voi rikkoa juttuja, unity ei oo ihan valmis vaikka aika vakaa taitaa olla
<paukkis> ihan hyvin tuo pingaaminen toimi
<paukkis> ei se kyllä vaan katkassu
<muep> minusta se unity oli havaittavasti buginenkin
<muep> ainakin tuolla intelin nayttiksella mika minulla sattuu olemaan
<paukkis> modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB0) deferring support check
<paukkis> mitä ne nuot meinaa
<paukkis> tuolta gnomen lokista kattelin
<tsaknorris> http://paste.ubuntu.com <-- laita tuonne se dmesg
<paukkis> otanko ton dmesg lokin heti ?
<tsaknorris> kirjoita sinne terminaaliin vaikka näin dmesg > dmesgfile.txt
<tsaknorris> ja sitte avaa geditillä tuo ja kopioi kaikki tuonne urliin :D
<tsaknorris> suosittelen että opettelt käyttämään vaikka vi tai vim editoria :)
<Sysi> turhaan tekee asioita vaikeasti
<paukkis> pitäs kai opetella käyttään kaikkia mahollista täsä :D
<tsaknorris> sysi vaikeasti?
<tsaknorris> paukkis ei tiedä vielä kaikkea, niin ajattelin ohjastaa tuota kautta :)
<muep> eiko ubuntussa ole jotain pastebin-clienttia?
<Sysi> vim on perusasioihin turhaa vaikeuttamista
<tsaknorris> vim on cool voihan paukkis käyttää vaikka "nanoa" siinä välisssä ku opettelee vim:in :)
<muep> siis etta voi tehda jotain tantyylista: dmesg | fpaste
 * muep ei oikein tajua, miten vim tassa auttaisi
<tsaknorris> ei se tässä autakkaan mutta jatkoa ajatellen.
<tsaknorris> hyvähän se on osata käyttää editoria cli puolella
<hahlo> gedit kelpaa jos X on
<Sysi> jos mokkula korjataan niin itte tarvis vaan käyttää :P
<muep> vim ei ole cli :-)
<tsaknorris> vi sitte xD
<hahlo> kas kun ei ed
<muep> tekstipohjaisia kylla, mutta yleensa kumpikin vaan kaynnistetaan ja sit editoidaan ihan vuorovaikutteisesti
<tsaknorris> ja sitte paukkis opettelee vi jälkeen sedin :D
<muep> </komentorivinillitys>
<Sysi> joko me ollaan perhosissa
<tsaknorris> ei vielä
<paukkis> perse... mikä täsä nyt taas ....argh.... ei tuolla komennolla ainakaa mulla tapahdu mitään tai sit teen edelleen jotain päin ....
<tsaknorris> se luento alkaa tasalta
<tsaknorris> paukkis mikä?
<muep> paukkis: mika komento?
<paukkis> siis kirjotan tuon komennon tuonne asetuksista löytyvään pääte ohjelmaa ?!?
<paukkis> dmesg > dmesgfile.txt vai onko tuosa joku väärin
<muep> ei siita pitaisikaan tulla mitaan outputtia muuten kuin tiedostoon
<tsaknorris> ei kyllä se siirtää dmesgissä olevan sisällön juurikin tuon nimiseen tiedostoon
<tsaknorris> niin
<tsaknorris> sitte geditillä avaat ton tiedoston :)
<paukkis> kun on nuppi umpiluuta ja ikinä oo linuxia käyttäny niin hieman vastustaa näin alakuun...tästä se lähtee
<paukkis> kato prkl...sehän aukes
<paukkis> no nyt se on tuola geditissä
<tsaknorris> sitte winkkarista tutuilla shortcuteilla copy pastea urliin
<paukkis> done
<tsaknorris> tätä menoa susta tulee varsinainen Hax00r :D hyvä hyvä
<paukkis> :D
<paukkis> oon mää joskus sen verta * koodannu * että tein xp:llä kotisivupohjan kokonaan notepadilla :D
<tsaknorris> oho oho! piileviä kykyjä :)
<tsaknorris> vuoden päästä oot täällä jo opettamassa muita eiks je? xD
<paukkis> :D juu ohjelmistokehittäjänä ajattelin itteni elättää :D -sanoo levyseppähitsaaja.... :D
<tsaknorris> Joo ei koskaan ole liian myöhäistä aloittaa.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <-- sit kun olet saanut siirrettyä sen tiedoston sisällön tuonne, niin voisit kirjoittaa sinne poster kohtaan vaikka paukkis ja painaa sitä paste! nappia.
<paukkis> juu tein
<tsaknorris> sit kopsaa se se linkki tänne minkä se pastebin tekee
<paukkis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529970/
<tsaknorris> kiitos
<tsaknorris> hyvältä tuokin näyttää minun silmiini. yksi errori (vaan) ja hetiku se saa ehci_hcd päälle niin ei sekään oireile.
<tsaknorris> nyt on vaikee kyllä sanoa miks sun mokkula pätkii
<tsaknorris> mut muista että jos pätkäsee
<paukkis> pitäskö tuo kokeilla ottaa irti ja laittaa sit takas
<tsaknorris> ei sitä saa lennosta ottaa irti :O
<paukkis> ai eikö... :D
<tsaknorris> ei missään nimessä :P
<paukkis> hmmmm...mutta jos se kerran katkasee netin nii väliäkö sillä ? vai ?
<tsaknorris> sun pitää eka umounttaa se että voit irrottaa
<Sysi> ei kai tarvi
<Sysi> en tiiä miten uudelleen käyttöönotto toimii mutta pitäis kyllä
<paukkis> eli jos katkasee netin nii pitää ensin poistaa se käytöstä tuo tikku ja sit ottaa pois ja tökätä uusiksi
<tsaknorris> no olen ymmärtäny että noi voi hajota siitä että niitä repii kun virta kulee sisällä. vaikka eihän se ole kuin 5v ja virta aika olematon
<tsaknorris> juuri niin paukkis
<paukkis> pietäänpä mielesä ens kertaa varten
<Jupp3> Mistäs laitteesta kyse?
<tsaknorris> mokkulasta
<Sysi> aika huoletta kai ihmiset niitä kohtelee, mutta aina tietty varmuus
<Jupp3> eiks usb-väylä oo tehty "by design" hotplugaavaksi?
<paukkis> aina kait mäkin niitä usb laitteita nykin miten sattuun
<tsaknorris> no en tiedä miksi mokkuloita viedään pajalle aika tiuhaan :)
<Jupp3> Toki tietty maalaisjärki, ettei esim. kesken printtauksen kannattane repiä sitä printteriä irti
<paukkis> voisko tuo kummallinen katominen johtua siitä että millon tuon tiku tökkää paikalle
<Jupp3> tsaknorris: No yksi syy lienee se, et yhteys pätkii, eikä ole luvatun nopeuksinen :P
<paukkis> katkominen...
<Sysi> mulla tais toimia niin että ensin käytti kiinni, irrotti ja takasi kiinni
<paukkis> tämä läppäri ku ei enään lähe päälle jos on tikku paikalla...vaikka buutit onkin oikeen..
<tsaknorris> jupp mutta itse olen nähny kun 2 mokkulaa hajoaa. valot vilkkuu ku vegasissa eikä niistä kalua saa tekemälläkään
<paukkis> meni semmoseksi ku pisti ubuntun win7 rinnalle
<Sysi> ekat hajonneet mokkulat mistä oon kuullu
<Jupp3> asiakaspalautuksina niitä varmasti tulee reilusti takaisin
<tsaknorris> voi tietty olla että joku menny asentamaan ominelupineen firmwaren....
<paukkis> mulla on yleensä tässä ubuntussa toiminu mokkula sillä että pitää pistää paikalle ja ottaa irti ja pistää paikalle ja sit se aikansa vatvoo ennenku menee yhistettyyn tilaan
<Jupp3> wikipediasta: USB-portin etuja: Hot-Plug-ominaisuus: Laitteen voi milloin tahansa kytkeä toimivaan tietokoneeseen, uudelleenkäynnistystä ei tarvita.
<paukkis> 7 puolella ei oo ollu kyllä mitään ongelmia ton tikun kans
<Jupp3> huom. portin, ei "joidenkin usb-laitteiden"
<Jupp3> Toki sen laitteen voi sellaiseksi rakentaa, et hajoaa tosta
<Jupp3> ja toki jos jotain firmistä asentaa, ja silloin nykäsee irti... :)
<tsaknorris> no hyvä nyrkkisääntö että ei mennä tökkimään muitten vehkeitä ainiin nyt on pikkujoulu aika xD
<paukkis> onko se tuo kubuntu samanlainen ko tämä ubuntu ? pelkkä työpöytäero mun käsittääkseni ?
<paukkis> latasin sen ja ajattelin joskus kokeilla formatoida koko läppärin ja pistää pelkästään sen,
<Jupp3> paukkis: On siinä vähän muutakin
<Sysi> ohjelmat ja työympäristö
<Jupp3> työpöytä, login-screen, ja mitä softia tulee vakiona
<Sysi> ubuntusta saa kubuntun
<Sysi> !purekde
<lubotu3> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<tsaknorris> niin saa
<paukkis> toki pitää opetella ensinnä käyttään tätä että saa sen sit toimiin kunnolla
<tsaknorris> itse en edes halua sitä kde:tä
<tsaknorris> kolmonen oli paras
<tsaknorris> :D
<paukkis> pitää kokeilla kaikkia, paitsi ommaa sukua ja kansantanhuja...vai miten se meni :D
<Sysi> kde:stä tuli houkutteleva vasta nelosessa
<Jupp3> tsaknorris: En mä sitä sano et kde4 hyvä olis, mutta jos gnomeen vertaa... :P
<tsaknorris> mun GPU tuli...gtg bb all...
<tsaknorris> joulu joulu
<Sysi> kolmosessa ei ollu oikeen mitää muuta ku ikäviä puolia mihinkää verrattuna
<Sysi> nelosessa on kaikkea mahollista ja kivat säädöt
<tommis> miten saan .rar tiedostot aukeamaan?
<snowfake> purat sen
<Echramath> Saatat tarvita epävapaan rarrin.
<Echramath> En muista mikä on nykyisin oletus.
<tommis> snowfake, ei aukea sanoo että rar tiedostoille ole tukea
<re-G> tommis: etsi pakettienhallinnasta rar-hakusanala
<re-G> sanalla*
<Tm_T> !rar
<lubotu3> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tommis> 'implikoi etten ole jo tehnyt sitä -.-
<tommis> eikös tuo ole erillinen ohjelma?
<tommis> eikös gnomen omalle löydy tukea?
<Tm_T> se tarvitsee sen ohjelman alle
<re-G> gnomen työkalu osaa kyl ottaa käyttöön jos on asennettu oikee paketti
<tommis> joo nytte aukeaa kiitos
<torde> osaisko joku kertoa, miks sonyn vaio ei sammu?
<torde> jos sanoo sudo kill -9 -1  pohjille, niin sit kyl menee
<Paavi2_0> toi viittais siihen, että jokin prosessi estää sammuttamisen
<torde> ja sammumisen yrittäminen siis jumittaa koneen ihan kokonaan, ennenkö X kerkiää sammumaan
<torde> saako tota splashscreeniä pois
<torde> tai siis toi missä lukee "ubuntu" ja on noi pallot
<torde> tai näkisköhän sitä jostain, et mihin toi kaatuu?
<tpls_> tietääkö kukaan sattumalta mihin logiin windowmaker tallentaa errorit sun muut
<tpls_> tässä pittäis selvitellä miks wine ei suostu käynnistää spotifytä tuon menun kautta
<muep> tpls_: ${HOME}/.xsession-errors saattaisi olla
<muep> mutta en oikeasti tiedä
<tpls_> ja sehän se olikin, kiitos siitä
<tpls_> jees, ei wmaker tykänny ku tiedostopolussa oli välilyönti esim Program Files kohassa
<tpls_> ku laitto "  " hipsut polun ympärille niin ryhty toimiin
<Sysi> Program\ Files voi kans toimia
<Sysi> (suomenkielinen toimis :P)
<tpls_> ei toimi. oli se jo tuossa mut eipä auttanu
<muep> pitäisi asentaa suomenkieliseen hakemistoon että toimisi
<retku> Onko joku törmännyt skype ongelmaan? Eli siis, voin kirjautua sisään ja nähdä kavereiden kirjautuvan ja näen että ovat online, mutta en saa viestejä perille, missä on vika?
<retku> no koitan uudelleen asennusta, huomasin googlaamalla että sen saa nykyään repoista
<Iltsu> mikä program files oli suomeks?
<re-G> Ohjelmatiedostot kai
<tpls_> mun mielestä ei tosiaankaa oo oikee tapa rarkoo tommosta ongelmaa sillä et viilataan kansion nimee
<tpls_> ratkoa jopa
<Sysi> "käytetään oikeankielistä systeemiä"
<tpls_> eli englantia
<Sysi> mää tykkään tästä paikallisesta
<tpls_> nojuu, kukin tyylillään, mutta ite oon aivan hukassa yleensä jos pittää suomenkielistä linuxia käyttää :)
<muep> ainahan se englanti on yleensä saatavilla
<tpls_> ...
<Sysi> wintoosa oli aika kauhea suomeksi, linuxien suomennoksista tykkään
<tpls_> tarkoitin lähinnä tilannetta että jossa joku muu kuin minä on aikasemmin määritellyt koneen kieleksi suomen ja sitä sitten pittää käyttää
<tpls_> tottakai se nyt lontoo aina sieltä löytyy
<torde> joo'o. vaion mystiset tilttailut selviää pikku hiljaa.
<torde> kun wlan-modulin ottaa pois päältä, niin kone jumahtaa
<torde> eli ku pistää vivusta sen pois tai sit ihan vaan ku yrittää sammuttaa koneen
<torde> ei oo kellään mitään ideoita korjaamiseen? =)
<re-G> torde: mikä wlan-moduuli
<torde> re-G: ralinkin rt3091 muistaakseni
<torde> 3090 näköjään
<re-G> torde: ootko siis koittanu modprobella vetää moduulia pois ennen sammuttamista
<Quaxir> Morjes, onko kenellä kokemuksia ubuntu+winxp+win7 ja että tommosta yhdistelmää sais vielä grubilla buuttaamaan?
<tsaknorr1s> saahan tollasen boottaamaan :)
<tsaknorr1s> kannattaa chainloadaa noin winkkarit
<re-G> juu ja asennetaan tyhmin ensin
<tsaknorr1s> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<tsaknorr1s> kannattaa lukea vaikka tuo että ymmärtää kuinka grub toimii :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gWRyi -> GRUB bootloader - Full tutorial
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-12
<torde> re-G_: heti kun modulin ottaa pois päältä (modprobe -r rt2800pci), kone jumahtaa samontein
<torde> noni, nyt ratkes
<torde> blacklistille vaan kaikki noi rt-ajurit, ja sit löysin tollasen rt3090sta -modulin, joka toimii
<re-G_> torde: jup, hyvä että selvis.. oisinki ehottanu että bugaava ajuri vaa kuuseen
<torde> re-G_: noissa on vaan se paha ku ei tiiä mistä sais sit toimivan =)
<torde> nyt onneks löyty jostain jonkun .deb paketti ralinkin omista ajureista
<torde> toivoo vaan että kestää kernelinpäivitykset
<erani> meego 1.1:ssä oli omassa kannettavassa samaa ongelmaa tuon rt-ajurin kanssa
<muep> rt2800pci on vissiin kuiten se upstreamin suosima ajuri noille rt3090-piireille
<torde> ilmeisesti, mut ei näköjään pelitä vaioissa =)
<muep> vasta .35:ssa se näyttää jokseenkin pelaavan
<elias_a> Kertokaas helppo tapa saada twitter-feedi näkymään ilman "näytä päivitykset" -napin painamista?
<Mirv> jos jotakuta kiinnostaa, tuuppasin tuossa 10.10:lle uusimmat stabiilit libdrm:t ja -intel-ajurin: https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gY2Wb -> PPA for Timo Jyrinki : Timo Jyrinki
<Mirv> Mesahan on 10.10:ssä lähes-finaali 7.9 joten sitä ei paljon tarvitse päivitellä ainakaan ennen 7.9.1:n julkaisua
<hifi> xorg-edgersin ppa on ihan ok vaihtoehto myös
<Mirv> no "ok", gitti-snapshotteja
<Mirv> ja koko stackista
<Mirv> tykkään itse päivitellä uusimpiin stabiiliversioihin. meinasin käyttää noita + http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/ :ta kunhan ehdin vaikka tässä viikonloppuna päivittämään työkoneen 10.10:een (nyt 10.04 LTS)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gY36T -> Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick
<laasonen> Pystynkä mä tekemään eston aptiin, että se ei päivitä tiettyjä paketteja?
<inz> lalaasonen, aptitude hold <paketti>
<inz> -la
<inz> laasonen, en tiedä pureeko maemon application manageriin ;)
<inz> Toinen vaihtoehto saavuttaa on echo "<paketti> hold"|dpkg --set-selections
<laasonen> Katos säkin maemon kannulla :D No en mä pahemmin sitä graaffista hommaa käytä ja aptistakin mulla ihan oikea versio, eikä sitä nokian handicappaamaa. Tarvii kattoa, jos toimii.
<laasonen> Hienosti se toimis inz :)
<laasonen> Kiitti.
<inz> np
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-13
<retku> Hyvä tämö ubuntu 10.10, rupesi nettitikut mitkä eivät ennen toimineet pelittämään ilman mitään säätelyä
<retku> siis ei toiminut 10.04, kun asensin 10.10 niin toimi
<hahlo> mitenkä jokin ppa repo lisätään oikeaoppisesti systeemiin, ssh yhteyden kautta, eli terminaalista tekstaten?
<torde> sudo add-apt-repository:llä
<hahlo> torde: riittääkö repon osoitteeksi ppa:lttng/ppa?
<hahlo> taitaa se riittää
<torde> hahlo: muistaakseni joo
<hahlo> ok kiitos
<hiskiboy> Mistä sanotaan mun ubnuntu kone samaan Network groupuiin ku windows pöytäkoneki... Nyt tää on jossai workgroupissa eikä nettinaapureissa niinku muut konet
<hiskiboy> ja miks tää kone nyt ei osaa kysyy enää tällä uusimmalla ubuntulla 10.10 enää noden mun windows jakojen usernamea ja passua
<hiskiboy> kyl vanha ubuntu osas
<hiskiboy> näyttää tää 10.10 ubuntu olevan niin täynnä erilaisii kummallisia vikoja että kohta lähtee vanhempi versio takas
<re-G> hiskiboy: perus
<hiskiboy> Mitä perus?
<re-G> perusmeininki että uusimmassa ubuntussa on aina vikoja ennenku on tullu korjauspäivityksiä muutaman kuukauden
<re-G> eli älä päivitä jos entinen toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-14
<tpls_> onko täs 10.04:ssa mitään kikkaa jolla tuon touch-padin saa nopsasti päälle/pois
<tpls_> tai edes se disable while typing päälle mikä on maverickissä(vai onko se tässäkin?)
<muep> kyllä kai sen ainakin saa, kunhan keksii miten semmoinen feature X:lta pyydetään
<tpls> ainoo juttu mikä siitä yhestä hp:n läpyskästä oon jääny kaipaan oli kiva pieni on-off näppäin tuos touchpadin vieres
<muep> tarvinneekohan semmoista, jos tuon X:n automatiikan lyö päälle?
<tpls> ei tarvi, sitähän tässä just oon miettimäs et mitehä sen sais
<SipuliSopuli> eipä muuten toimi se on-off näppäin
<SipuliSopuli> ;3
<Kurko> My connection is slow(Free)?
<Kurko> At peak times our servers are very busy and although we try to maintain a good service there are times when we have to take servers down for maintenance the service may slow.My connection is slow(Free)?
<Kurko> huti :)
<IhqTzup> miten sais sillee että noita paneelin appletteja ei vois poistaa hiiren oikeella napilla?
<re-G> IhqTzup: enpäs tiedä. tutki?
<IhqTzup> olis hyvä jos ne vois lukita esim sillee miten KDE:ssa
<Sysi> jos kaipaa kde:N ominaisuuksia niin kde on aika hyvä korjaus :P
<IhqTzup> höhöö
<IhqTzup> en kaipaa niitä ominaisuuksia
<IhqTzup> yks tuttu vaan onnistu poistaa iteltään "gnome valikon" ja sit oli ihan ihmeissään
<muep> minäkin olen tuota ihmetelly
<muep> gnomessa voi kyllä lukita paneelin, mutta muistaakseni se esti vain siirtelemästä
<muep> ja sit tuommoinen destruktiivisempi toiminto jätetty sinne niin että helposti klikkaa ohi ja poistaa
<ighea_> helppo lisätä takaisin kunhan vain tietää mitä tekee :)
<Sysi> nr:ssä oli jotenki estetty palkkien muokkaus
<ubuntu> moro
<ubuntu> pitas saada centosiin ipw2200 driver toimimaan
<ubuntu> http://packages.sw.be/ipw2200-firmware/
<ubuntu> minkakohan noista valitsisi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/h52Ug -> Index of /ipw2200-firmware
<ubuntu> tuossa ohjeita http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Laptops/Wireless#head-7120b8469149d0d562a134fd201f3af4bbf45048
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/h535J -> HowTos/Laptops/Wireless - CentOS Wiki
<ubuntu> uusin?
<ubuntu> ipw2200-firmware-3.0-3.rf.src.rpm   ??
<ubuntu> vai miten tama toimii
<ubuntu> pitaako kaikki ladata
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-07
<Mkaysi> Pitäisikö smartctl:än tältä näyttävästä ulostulosta huolestua / tehdä jotakin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/730732/
<rhkfin> Mkaysi: koetko että jostain syystä pitäisi?
<andyn> ehjältä tuo IMO näyttää.
<rhkfin> on siellä jotain virheitä tullut
<Mkaysi> rhkfin: Munin vain hälyttää smartctl_exit_status 	smartctl_exit_status 	gauge 	
<Mkaysi> 1
<Mkaysi> 	  	
<rhkfin> Kannattanee ajella testit varmuuden vuoksi
<rhkfin> No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]
<rhkfin> ja ehkä -t long voisi olla paikallaan
<andyn> mutta onko nuo väylästä vai levystä tulleita virheitä?
<andyn> toisaalta: current_pending_sector on ykkösessä. aika moni käli joka odottaa välitöntä levyaccessia saattaa kyllä jumittaa sen aikaa kun levy yrittää reallokoida tuota muualle
<rhkfin> eos
<Mkaysi> "Please wait 92 minutes for test to complete. ||Test will complete after Mon Nov  7 10:36:45 2011 || Use smartctl -X to abort test." (||=rivinvaihto)
<rhkfin> kirvesAxe: joo noi kestää
<rhkfin> Väliaikaitetoja näkee smartctrl -a /dev/levy
<rhkfin> ja jos tulee bad sectoreita vastaan ni keskeytyy
<Mkaysi> Lähettääkö tuo smartctrl järjestelmän sisäistä sähköpostia? Se näytti sulkeutuvan heti kun antoi tuon tekstin.
<czr> ei lähetä
<czr> se sulkeutuukin. se lähettää testien aloituskomennin kovalevylle ja sitten lopettaa itsensä kun ei oikein voi tehdä mitään sinä aikana kun levy testaa itseänsä
<czr> kovalevy sit päivittää testin aikana omia statiistiikkoja joita voit smartctl:llä kysellä
<czr> mitä uudempi levy, sen enemmän sieltä saa dataa.
<czr> uusissa logataan myös virheisiin johtavat komennot jos esim tulee io-virheitä yms, niin niistä voi sit laskea et mihin partitioon yms se osuu
<Mkaysi> Ok. Eli kun tuo on valmis, suoritetaan taas se ensinmäinen komento?
<czr> jos se eka on -a niin kyllä
<czr> voit toki sitä ajella testin aikanakin, mut ei ne statsit välttis aina päivity testin ajon aikana. riippuu aika paljon levystä
<czr> jokainen levy on uniikki :-)
<Mkaysi> On
<tuhoojabotti> Miksihän tän koneen sisäinen kaiutin ei toimaa
<tuhoojabotti> Noh
<tuhoojabotti> luurit toimaa
<kirvesAxe> rhkfin, tuliko väärälle vastaus?
<rhkfin> kirvesAxe: oho, tuli
<Mkaysi> Jatkoa aamulle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730923/ . En itse ymmärrä tuosta komennosta mitään, mutta Munin valittaa yhä.
<crizzy> mikäs onkelma
<Mkaysi> http://mkaysi.dyndns.org/munin/koti/macbook.koti/smart_sda.html hälyttää ja smartctl:än ulostuloista ei ymmärrä mitään.
<Mkaysi> Minneköhän scrollbackit hukkuivat
<crizzy> no ei tuossa readerroreita näy ainakaan
<crizzy> Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<crizzy> http://j9i8.puheenvuoro.uusisuomi.fi/47104-ilmaista-editoria-ei-ole
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<ihq> Minnekkäs se pitäs heittää jos haluan servuun automaattisesti irssin käynnistymään screenissä? /etc/rc.local?
<SipuliSopuli> ihq: croniin
<kimbledon> cron?
<kimbledon> siis tarkotatko käynnistyksen yhteydessä vai kirjautuessa
<ihq> aa joo, crontabiin dailyn yms tilalle boot?
<Echramath> Lie helpoin tapa.
<ihq> Koneen käynnistyessä pitäs, en kirjaudu tohon servuun paikallisesti.
<Echramath> Se tarvii öö screenille jonkun lisäoption.
<SipuliSopuli> ihq: reeboot
<Echramath> -d -m se olikin.
<SipuliSopuli> olikohan mulla se @reboot screen -d -m -U irssi
<Echramath> Tarvinneeko tuo sleeppiä?
<SipuliSopuli> joo
<SipuliSopuli> totta, kannattaa laittaa vähän sleeppiä
<ihq> Pitääkö tehdä roottina koska eikös se muuten mene sille käyttäjälle ja ajettas vasta kirjautuessa vai?
<Echramath> Ei, kyllä sun crontab on muutenkin riippumaton siitä ootko sisässä.
<lemonade> jahas, mitähän pitäs tehdä, kun Firefox on poistanut Flash 11.0.1.152:n käytöstä vanhentuneena :P
<ihq> @reboot sleep 10 && screen -S irc -d -m -U irssi
<ihq> Onko tossa tolkkua?
<Royalhowl> oisko kellään mitään käsitystä miten ubu 11.10 sais gnome 3 kanssa toimimaan mokkulan
<Echramath> ihq: No toi sleepin määrä on vähän niin ja näin, olennaistahan on että se odottelis sen verran, että verkkoyhteydet saadaan pystyyn. Sama kai siis vaikka laittaisi koko minuutin.
<SipuliSopuli> Echramath: niin, ja siinä on myös se pointti että locale kerkiäisi latautua
<SipuliSopuli> ite oon ainakin joskus törmänny siihen ongelmaan että ei ole kerinnyt
<Echramath> ...oikeastaan tuo viive pitäisi varmaan olla cronissa.
<ihq> No jos heitän tohon vaikka 90, mut onks toi muuten järissään oleva pätkä?
<Echramath> Joo.
<ihq> Kiitos tästä. Lähtipähän viimenen asia mikä piti manuaalisesti tehhä servun käynnistyessä.
<ihq> Tai yks on vielä mutta sitä ei varmaan saa tehtyä millään...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-08
<F-3000> Päiviä! Osaisiko joku neuvoa miten saisin korjailtua Ubuntu 10.04:ssa tulostuksen? Tulostimesta riippumaton ongelma, joka ei ilmene tyttöystävällä jolla läppärissä sama Ubuntu. Tulostin kyllä tunnistautuu kiltisti ja niin edelleen, mutta tulostustyöt vain ei putkahda pihalle laitteesta.
<F-3000> Sekä lokiin tuppaa tällaista tekstiä kerran kahdessa sekunnissa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731930/
<crizzy> cupsin authi rikki jotenkin?
<F-3000> Mahdollisesti? Ideoita miten vois koestaa korjata?
<crizzy> joku palomuuri mikä blockkaa cupsin localhostiin? :P
<F-3000> En ole laittanu, joten ei kait se?
<crizzy> eipä kai
<crizzy> olikohan käyttäjän asetuksissa joku checkboxi että sallii printtauksen
<MasterJ_> onko keskeneräisiä tulostuksia jotka voisit poistaa
<MasterJ_> minkä merkkinen tulostin sulla on
<crizzy> purgea cupsin paketeille ja reinstall niille :-)
<F-3000> MasterJ: ei väliä onko tulosteita vai ei, silti ei suostu ulostaan. Canon LBP3200, mutta ei ole tulostimesta kiinni, ei suostu tulostaan millään tulostimella.
<MasterJ_> jaaha
<MasterJ_> ja kaikki tulostus jutut on käynnistyksessä mukana
<F-3000> MasterJ_: Oletusasetukset niillä.
<F-3000> Pitäisköhän kokeilla mitä crizzy ehdotti...?
<F-3000> Pyyhkiä cups pois ja asentaa uudestaan. Tosin, onko mitään helpompaa keinoa resetoida cupsiin liittyvät asetukset?
<MasterJ_> http://www.canon.fi/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/LBP-3200.aspx?type=download&page=1
<MasterJ_> oletko noita asennellu
<F-3000> Jeps, ei taida muuten saada tulostinta toimimaan.
<F-3000> Siis tuota tulostinta.
<MasterJ_> kyllä ne yleensä on vain jonku ruksin takana
<F-3000> Mutta "hauskaa" on se, että tyttöystävällä on sama ubuntu, ja ei mitään ongelmia tulostimensa kanssa, mutta mie taas en pysty häen tulostimella tulostaan. Sama juttu kuin tän canonin kans.
<MasterJ_> asenna BUM ja ruksi sieltä cups ja se skanneri juttu
<MasterJ_> ja käynnistettävistä ohjelmista ihan varmuuden vuoksi katsoa onko tulostus päällä
<F-3000> Onhan se. Suostuisiko cups edes yrittämään tulostusta jos jotain olisi pois päältä?
<MasterJ_> ei kovin tuttua noi tulostimet ja ubuntu ole mutta pari kertaa saanu niitä miettiä
<F-3000> Ko tietäs et miten ton cupsin saa resetoitua siihen tilaan missä se oli ubuntun asennuksen jälkeen... *huokaus*
<F-3000> Mikä ihme päivitysten tarkistuksella on kun sen pitää startata JUST samaan aikaan kun Synaptic on auki?
<F-3000> Ei oo muuten eka kerta viime päivinä.
<rhkfin> F-3000: sudo dpkg-reconfigure cups? Ja automaattitarkastukset voi kääntää pois päältä :)
<rhkfin> MasterJ_: mikä on BUM?
<rhkfin> ja pakettien poistaminen asetustiedostoineen on sudo apt-get --purge paketinnimi
<rhkfin> muistaakseni
<rhkfin> pelkkä --remove ei poista asetuksia
<F-3000> rhkfin: Pidän mielellään automaattitarkistukset päällä, mutta jos kone on ollut päällä aamu 9:stä asti, niin miten helkatissa päivitys-juba koestaa just sillä hetkellä tehdä sen tarkistuksen kun Synaptics on sattumoisin justiinsa käynnistetty? :P
<F-3000> rhkfin: Ja kiitos tosta reconfigure-neuvosta. Koestan sitä samantien.
<MasterJ_> F-3000 boot up manager
<MasterJ_> saa säädettyä kans käynnistyksessä käynnistyviä ohjelmia yms
<kimbledon> miten gnometerminalin urlregexin pystys vaihtaa
<inz> kimbledon, sorsasta
<czr> kvaak
<re-G> sorsasta eli ihan helposti
<czr> kovat jätkät editoi suoraan heksana binäryjä toki
<kimbledon> :(
<kimbledon> ei jaksas
<kimbledon> miksei tollasii voi olla asetuksis
<czr> koska kukaan ei ole sita koodannut niin?
<kimbledon> kysymys oliki että miksei oo koodattu
<inz> Koska nykyiset regexit on niin monimutkaisia, että suurin osa käyttäjistä ei niitä jummarra?
<inz> Ja jos ne kirjoittaisi "auki" nykyisestä, niistä tulisi vielä monimutkaisempia
<czr> veikkaan kans et lahinna kyse on jaksamisesta vs yllapidollisesta kuormasta mita tulee
<kimbledon> haluisin korvata ne koska ne yrittää olla liian "hyviä"
<czr> no, hyva hetki katsoa miten paketoidaan omat paketit ja laitetaan prioriteetit kasaan
<kimbledon> en tarvi koskaan, ikinä, milloinkaan esim emailin etsintää. haluisin regexin joka matchaa mihin tahansa http:// ja https:// alkuiseen sanaan
<kimbledon> se riittäs
<czr> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=475608 tuosta paasset alkuun
<czr> ko patchi korjaa jotain siina regexissa
<czr> schemea varmaan riittaa kun muokkaa, otat sielta pois ne mita et tarvi
<czr> muokkaat jopa
<czr> hmm. siel ei ole kyl mitaan "emailin" etsintaa. mitahan kimbledon tarkoitat tarkalleen silla?
<kimbledon> aa okei
<kimbledon> aattelin et ois, ku se ottaa noi hostnamet, mut se onki vaa url mikä ei pätkäse @ merkkii
<czr> miksi urlin pitais patkasta @:iin?
<czr> vai missaanko jotain oleellista?
<kimbledon> ei pitäskää pätkästä
<inz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/tree/src/terminal-screen.c#n147
<czr> ah, kiits inz
<czr> noitahan on nakojaan lisaakin
<czr> siel on mailtokin, valitettavasti kyl valinnaisena
<czr> se luultavasti on se mika aiheuttaa sulle ongelmia
<inz> Varsinaiset regexit on siinä alempana vasta
<czr> no kattelin tuota url_regex_patterns:ia
<czr> sinansa mikaan ei kyl esta noita olemasta gconfissa esim
<czr> ne kaannetaan kuitenkin ajonaikaisesti
<czr> heh. hieno definen nimi kyl. ehka paras koskaan. #define PORT.
 * czr facepalms
<czr> HOST on toki kans aina klassikko
<Iltsu> tilanne: asensin läppärii (HP NC6120) Lubuntun, tossa on Broadcomin wlan-piiri mikä tarvis toimiaksee firmwaren mutku ainut tapa päästä nettii olis wlanin kautta :D
<Iltsu> tilanne o vähäC hankala
<Iltsu> et jos jollai olis joku superhyvä idea ni olis jepa :D
<ighea> siirrä firmis toiselta koneelta usb-tikulla
<Iltsu> saisko se njotenki nätist toteutettuu sillee et menis tolla klikkailuvelhol
<ighea> ainut mitä minä tiedän on että heti kun puhutaan graafisista velhoista on jo pari auton rengasta ojan puolella
<Iltsu> :P
<Iltsu> täytyy tutkailla tota konet lisää ku taas jaksaa
<ighea> miks? lyöt firmiksen sisään ja käytät
<Iltsu> ighea, nimeomaa :D
<Iltsu> ei ollu tarpeeks  jännää säätämist
<ighea> jännäsäädä minulle sen sijaan sitten vaikka Vuzix Tac Eye tavallisen ihmisen hintaan
<ighea> 3500 dollaria on vähän turhan kova kukkarolle
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-09
<Parsis> huomenta
<Parsis> ketään paikalla?
<ighea> ei
<Parsis> :I
<ighea> oliko muita sopivan haasteellisia kysymyksiä
<ighea> kysymyksiin on aina hauska vastata
<Parsis> mulla on jännän haastava kysymys
<Parsis> tosin porukat tuolla #ubuntussa tais jo sen avata
<Parsis> lähinnä että jos asennan Wubilla koneeseen Ubuntun
<Parsis> ni voinko saada sillä alle jäävän Win7:n pois
<Parsis> että se Ubuntu sais käyttöönsä koko konen
<Parsis> en
<Parsis> taisin missata sarkasmin
<Parsis> ..vittu.
<tuhoojabotti> Unohda wubbis.
<tuhoojabotti> protip.
<Parsis> kuis
<Parsis> olen erittäin hämmennys kaikkeen linuxiin liittyvän kanssa, perkeleesti opittavaa
<tuhoojabotti> Ja sehän on wubi
<tuhoojabotti> Parsis: Oon sitä vissii kahdesti kokeillu.
<tuhoojabotti> Eiku kerran.
<tuhoojabotti> Sitten tuli joku päivitys, joka rikkoi sen niin, että sen jälkeen ei buutannu enää mitää. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Sen jälkeen on tuntunu turvallisemmalta asentaa Ubuntu ihan erikseen.
<tuhoojabotti> Plus se on vissii hitaampi.
<Parsis> siis asd
<ighea> asenna Arch Linux ja maailmasi pelastuu
<Parsis> onko ubuntua mahdollista asentaa windowsin tyylisesti että pyyhitään koko kovo ja asennetaan ubuntu päälle
<tuhoojabotti> gentoo
<ighea> ei hajoa itsestään, on aina käyttäjän vika
<tuhoojabotti> Parsis: Tietenkin.
<Parsis> mainittakoon tähän väliin etten oo ikinä käyttäny mitään linux systeemejä jne
<Parsis> viimeyönä vasta alkanu opetteleen
<ighea> Parsis: onko windowssissa jokin vika?
<tuhoojabotti> Parsis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick Google on ystäväsi
<Parsis> tällä pääkoneella ei oikeestaan mutta on tommonen vanhempi pienempi läppäri jonka win RC:n tilalle olis kiva saada jotain muuta
<ighea> no lubuntu
<ighea> siitä se parhaus alkaa
<ighea> asentuu kuin ubuntu, ei ole vain pilattu unityllä
<tuhoojabotti> ighea: Äläs nyt sekota ton päätä.
<Parsis> botti on luettu
<ighea> vikkelämpi, ketterämpi ja vekkulimpi
<Parsis> kone ei suostu boottaamaan USB:ltä
<tuhoojabotti> ighea: Jos kone on hidas nii konees vika eikä käyttikses!
<Parsis> ja kun noita on saatanasti näitä eri käyttiksiä linuxille
<tuhoojabotti> distroja
<Parsis> eri jätkät suosittelee eri nimiä, ei mitään hajua mitä seurata
<tuhoojabotti> Ite oon perus ubuntua käyttäny vaikka kaikki yrittää toista tarjota.
<ighea> kaikki *buntut on periaatteessa samaa paskaa eri nimellä
<ighea> sama softavalikoima saatavilla, vain valmisasennettu kokonaisuus poikkeaa
<ighea> kaikkiin saa kaikki
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<Parsis> kuulostaa hyvältä
<ighea> tuhoojabotti: kyllä se alkaa olla softassa vika että tekevät paljon turhaa ja käytöstään tuskaa
<Parsis> toi chromium OS olis myös jänskä
<tuhoojabotti> Selainkäyttis
<Parsis> jos asennan tällä Wubilla vai mikä oli niin pyöriikö se sitte windowsin pohjalla
<ighea> asenna chromium ubuntuun ja käytä sitä koko ruudulla
<Parsis> vai asentaako se sinne sen linuxin kernelin vai mikä oli
<tuhoojabotti> Ois ihan jees netbookissa joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Parsis: Unohda jo se wubi.
<Parsis> mitä helvettiä teen jos ei wubi
<tuhoojabotti> laitat levykuvan usbille ja asennat sieltä.
<tuhoojabotti> windowsin päälle
<Parsis> miten, jos kone ei osaa bootata USB:ltä
<tuhoojabotti> CD kelpaa myös
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ikävämpi on kyl.
<Parsis> ei o CD-R:iä
<tuhoojabotti> Hanki.
<tuhoojabotti> Voin vaikka antaa, jos tuut hakee. ;)
<Parsis> missä asut
<tuhoojabotti> nurmijärvellä :D
<ighea> ömmömmöö
<Parsis> no vitu
<tuhoojabotti> Kauniimpaa kieltä kiitos.
<Parsis> <3
<Parsis> jumprahuiti
<ighea> laita ubuntun netinstalli boottaamaan windowssin bootloaderilla suoraan levyltä
<tuhoojabotti> Se on kans joo vaihtoehto.
<Parsis> nyt meni pari tavua pään yli
<tuhoojabotti> Mut mulla ei oo siit mitää kokemust nii en sano mitää.
<Parsis> vaatiiko tää ighean vaihtoehto polttamista
<tuhoojabotti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ighea> päreet voi palaa
<Parsis> ne on jo pari kertaa palanu
<ighea> en ole tehnyt kun en ole tarvinnut, mutta täysin mahdollinen operaatio
<Parsis> pelihousuja en vielä repiny
<tuhoojabotti> Mut lähen kyl, morjens<3
<tuhoojabotti> nyt kyl siis
<ighea> hyhy, netboot.. sanoin netinstall
<Parsis> eeehh
<Parsis> ilmesesti pitää opiskella hepreaa, hindiä ja zulua että pääsee tätä käyttämään
<Parsis> ja niitä puhua fluentisti
<Parsis> lisäksi C++ ja JavaScript:in osaaminen pakollinen
<ighea> ei se joo mahdottomuus ole
<Parsis> tää on kyllä perus
<Parsis> mietin että missä täällä koneen uumenissa piilee joku ihme 20Gb tietopaketti
<Parsis> sitte löytyy jostain koneen syvimmästä kansiorakenteesta pornot
<ighea> semmosta se on
<ighea> oikeilla työkaluilla ei olisi tarvinnut edes etsiä
<Parsis> kuis
<Parsis> no mitä munaa
<Parsis> löyty joku Googlen AppData kansio missä 7Gb
<ighea> heh
<ighea> onko sillä ollut googlemaps?
<Parsis> ei siellä googlessa ollu itseasiassa niin hirveeesti sälää
<Parsis> 500Mb
<Parsis> mut Tempissä oli mm. kaikkien tolla koneella tehtyjen photoshop-projektien autosavet
<Parsis> jonku panoraaman tempit sielä oli yli gigan
<Parsis> no, tuli poistettua 40Gb sälää, josko nyt
<Parsis> siellä pyörii Wubi, tuhooja vihatkoon
<Parsis> no, luovutan tältä illalta
<gildean> tommosen poistourakan jälkeen vois olla ollu ihan fiksua eheyttää levy ennenkun siitä koittaa irrottaa uutta osiota
<gildean> ah, just missasin
<ighea> :(
<pesasa> "Tältä illalta"? :-)
<ighea> hmmph
<ighea> ei se ubuntuasennukseen heilahtaminen windowssin bootloaderista olekaan ihan kädenkäänteessä tapahtuva viritys
<ighea> tietty jos hurauttaisi dd.exellä jotain oikeeta kivaa levylle
<rhkfin> Onko joku muu kohdannut moista että Openofficella luotu tiedosto tulostettaessa kadottaa kirjaimia, kuten kaikki pienet i, h, m ja o -kirjaimet ja korvaa ne ~pelkillä ö:n pisteillä (tai lainausmerkillä mut ei oikein näytä lainausmerkiltä). Kaikki muut kirjaimet tulostuu normaalisti.
<kimbledon> kohtasin tossa viime viikolla sellasen että ku loin libreofficella pdf:n, ni windows kone sano että fontti ei oo tuettu ja kaikki kirjaimet näky pdf:ssä palloina, mut toi ei ihan sama taida olla
<rhkfin> Ei taida olla sama. Nettisivulta tulosti eilen ihan nätisti ja tossa odt:ssakin fontti on verdana tai arial tms tunnettu..
<rhkfin> PDF:stä puuttuu kans vaikka näkyykin ongelmitta
<rhkfin> Okei, vika on ilmeisesti libreofficessa.
<rhkfin> Sillä avattu RTF hukkaa kirjaimia. Sillä tehty PDF hukkaa kirjaimia (TULOSTUKSESSA). PDF:t itsessään tulostuu OK.
<rhkfin> Tai jaa, mistä mä tiedän oliko toi tekstiä vai kuvaa..
<crizzy> :-O
<rhkfin> pitäiskö tähän nyt keksiä joku koffice kaveriks..
<rhkfin> Tai jaa, google!
<rhkfin> Hmm...
 * rhkfin juonii..
<rhkfin> lataa laskutuslomakepohja, uploadaa googleen, täytä, downloadaa PDF:nä, printtaa...
<crizzy> :D
<rhkfin> Nyt jos ei toimi ni vika on ajurissa tms..
<rhkfin> Mut netistä tulosti kyllä nätisti eilen
<rhkfin> Nii ja siis googlesta ladattu PDF tulostui Okularilla OK mutta sieltä ladattu .odt ei libreofficella tullut nättinä..
<olotila_> Onko sellaista komentorivieditoria, jossa on windowsista tutut näppäinkomennot?
<olotila_> esim kopio ctrl-c
<olotila_> ctrl-v liitä
<olotila_> shift pohjassa maalaa
<olotila_> jne
<Echramath> Hmmm meneeköhän toi shifti läpi?
<Echramath> Mihin tarvit?
<Tekno> ei oo varmaa kukaan nähny tarpeeks kovaa tarvetta tehä tommosta
<olotila_> ihan peruskäyttöön
<olotila_> ei taho enää oppia uusia pikanäppäimiä
<olotila_> nanokäyttäny
<olotila_> ihan jees mutta aika menee ohjeen lukemiseen
<rhkfin> Kait niitä saa kustomoitua?
<rhkfin> siis nappuloita?
<olotila_> rhkfin: kävihän se mielessä', mutta ei ole oikein säätöfiilis :)
<rhkfin> oke
<rhkfin> kysyppä googlelta, voi löytyäkin joku..
<olotila_> rhkfin: ei se kerro, pahus
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-10
<rhkfin> Synkkä. Libreoffice tulostelee outouksia. Ajattelin että asennanpa & testaanpa KOfficella. No Kword ei käynnisty, joku boogie..
<Tm_T> rhkfin: entä Calligra?
<rhkfin> ?
<rhkfin> tässä ilmo: http://pastebin.com/EP2mZP1W
<Tm_T> KOffice haarautui, se pääprojekti on Calligra nykyisin
<rhkfin> hä..
<rhkfin> oho
<rhkfin> jaa..
<rhkfin> No ei toi silti sais olla rikki..
<Tm_T> no ei toki
<Tm_T> rhkfin: kokeile silti: http://www.calligra-suite.org/news/announcements/beta-3-packaging-updates/
<rhkfin> raportoin eka ton kword-boogien..
<Tm_T> hyvä, kiitos (:
<rhkfin> hmm.. lähti käyntiin..
<rhkfin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice2/+bug/381599
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 381599 in koffice2 (Ubuntu) "kword fails to start" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rhkfin> Tm_T: mikä ton KOffice -> Calligra -muutoksen takana on? Ei oo pelkkä rename kuitenkaan..
<ath> Joku tyypillinen omaan pussiin pelaaminen se oli. Katsoisin lwn:stä.
<rhkfin> http://lwn.net/Articles/419822/
<czr> "Reading through the koffice-devel list, a lot of fingers are pointed at Zander, while he points to Nokia's involvement in KOffice."
<czr> en odottanut ihan tuota :-)
<rhkfin> oho
<anger> Open Sourceen pitäisi tulla kyllä kanssa joku Steve Jobs määräämään ihmiset tekemään yhteistyötä
<czr> kyllähän noita yrittäjiä on. onneksi FOSSin perusajatus on et "jos et tykkää, tee ite parempi" niin ei tarvi moisia tyranneja
<anger> Kaikki nää ilmaset officet on kyllä niin kaukana vielä microsoftin officesta
<inz> microsoftin office on kyllä niin kaukana vielä latexista
<anger> Mut homma hajoaa vaan pienemmiksi projekteiksi
<inz> eiku
<inz> Koskakohan ne tajuais ottaa muotoilupalkin pois wordista
<inz> Se on kyllä melko lailla kaiken pahan alku ja juuri
<anger> No onneks ms office pyörii melko ongelmitta winellä :)
<anger> Outlookkia lähinnä en saanut toimimaan, mutta sitä nyt ei niin haluaisikaan käyttää
<inz> Äh, tää ei ollu -ot
<anger> Kalenterikutsut ja kalenterin jakaminen lähinnä ongelmia ilman outlookkia
<inz> Viimeks oon tainnu joutua MS Officee käyttään kun tein kypsyysnäytettä 1,5 vuotta sitten
<n1ko> anger: hyvi pelaa ilmanki
<n1ko> thunder+lightning + davmail/exchange plugin
<n1ko> suurempi ongelma on tuo office communicator. pidginiin on sip-plugari joka ~toimii mutta bugaa ihan käsittämättömissä määrin
<anger> n1ko: päivittääkö toi ekskankeessa olevaa kalenteria kanssa?
<n1ko> päivittää
<anger> ja mulla toi pidginin plugari on toiminut ihan ok, joskin kaikki videochatit ja työpöytien jakamiset voi unohtaa heti kättelyssä
<anger> täytyypä tutustua tohon davmailiin
<n1ko> toi plugari musta on helpompi
<anger> lightning on kyllä jo tuttu, mutta kun tosiaan pitäisi päivittää tonne ekskankeeseen
<n1ko> https://gitorious.org/lightning-exchange-provider/pages/Home
<n1ko> exchangen mailit valuu imapilla kuitenkin
<anger> joo, meilit ei ole ongelma
<anger> ja kalenterikin voisi olla mun puolesta joku muu kuin sähköpostiohjelmassa
<anger> sähköpostin kautta vaan välittää kutsut
<rhkfin> ninnnu: onko supybotin bugzilla-laajennos tuttu, tahi sen konffaaminen?
<rhkfin> Tuu #open-coral -kanavalle jeesaamaan..
<ninnnu> Ei ja ei
<tuhoojabotti> lulz
<andyn> hah. yhdistetyt esata- ja usb-portit pitäisi kieltää
<mjr> nääh, ihan hyvä kludge ovat
<andyn> piti tongeilla vetää langattoman hiiren usbipalikka irti
<rhkfin> ninnnu: hä, eikös fibubot oo supybot?
<ninnnu> rhkfin: On, mutta emmä osaa bugzillaa
<hahlo> onko fibubot enää kanavilla?
<hahlo> on vaan ollut hiljaa sitten
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla on pyfibot. :u
<rhkfin> ninnnu: oke
<Olotila> mullolis tyhmä kysymys
<Olotila> en vain kässää netin ohjeita
<Olotila> mitä komentja pitää antaa, että saan tiedostolle file1 oikeudet niin, että
<Olotila> user1 saa vain lukea sitä ja user2 vain kirjoittaa siihen
<Olotila> tiedoston omistaja on root
<Olotila> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2011-11-10 08:05 file1
<ath> acl on taikasana
<ath> En osaa siitä eteenpäin sanoa. :)
<Olotila> command not found
<ath> Eikun googleen
<re-G> kylhä ton melkei chmodillaki saa
<Olotila> aikanen suo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_control_list
<Olotila> re-G: kah, miten?
<ath> re-G: paino sanalla melkein :)
<re-G> linuxissahan on jokaiselle käyttäjälle oma grouppi
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> oletuksena username
<Olotila> jos siis luon uuden käyttäjän
<ath> setfacl on näemmä komento
<mjr> itse asiassa joo, laittaa käyttäjät johonkin yhteiseen ryhmään, sen tiedoston hakemistoon johon pääsee vain rootti ja se ryhmä, ja tiedostolle g=w,o=r
<mjr> ja sen kirjoittajakäyttäjän ryhmälle se tiedosto
<mjr> mutta acl:illä siistimmin ;)
<mjr> en vaan suorilta muista niiden käyttöä
<mjr> ja pitää tarkistaa että ne on tiedostojärjestelmässä päällä, en nyt oo varma onko ubuntussa oletuksena
<tale> Olotila: Jos on vain kaksi käyttäjää, voi pistää toisen omistajaksi sen jonka pitää saada kirjoittaa. Tiedoston ryhmäomistajaksi pistetään sen toisen käyttäjän ryhmä. Sitten vaan oikeudet chmod u+rwx,g+r,o=
<tale> Eiku, g pitää olla g=r jottei sinne jää wx vanhoista.
<tale> Jos on kolme käyttäjää, tarvitaan ACL jotta homma olisi mahdollista.
<Olotila> just, kiitos tale :)
<Olotila> tuota tietoa ei missään ollut, mitä olen tässä haeskellut
<Pssdt> lyhyt ja tyhmä kysymys: miksi painaessani kakkospainikkeella paneelia, mitään ei tapahdu
<Pssdt> tarkoitus olisi siis siirtää päivämäärä keskeltä paneelia reunaan
<Pssdt> ja miksi tällainen operaatio tuli eteen, niin syy on se, että päivitettyäni 11.10:ymppiin kyllästyin unityyn ja jollakin ilveellä sain tämän perus-ubuntun toimimaan
<harto> hyvin näyttää toimivan :p
<elias_a> Onkos paikalla Nattyä käyttäviä, joilla on jokin VPN käytössä?
<elias_a> No miksei muitakin - taisimme löytää tänään bugin Network Managerista.
<elias_a> Olen jo jonkin aikaa taistellut VPN-yhteyden kanssa ja nyt olen mielestäni löytänyt ongelman syyn.
<elias_a> Jostain syystä Network Managerilla muodostettu yhteys ei osaakaan sijoittaa VPN-palvelimen määrittämää DNS-palvelinta hakujärjestyksessä ensimmäiseksi vaan se jää viimeiseksi.
<elias_a> Sitähän luulisi, että homma toimisi siitä huolimatta mutta ei toimi.
<elias_a> Taitaa tulla timeoutit vastaan.
<elias_a> Otan äskeisen takaisin. Nyt toimii.
<elias_a> Täsmälleen sama konffi kuin aiemmin päivällä. SIlloin ei toiminut, nyt toimii.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-11
<reukku> onkohan Lubuntu käyttökelpoinen vähän vanhemmassa pöytäkoneessa?
<tuhoojabotti> Riippuu koneesta.
<andyn> riittävästi ramia niin pitäisi toimia. ubuntua en laittaisi, mutta debian menee nykyään lähes enteriä hakkaamalla koneeseen sisälle.
<andyn> (kohta joku ilkeämielinen huomauttaa, että xubuntu ja lubuntu on keksitty)
<tuhoojabotti> andyn: Eikös just lubuntusta puhuttu?
<elias_a> Taitaisi olla aamukahvin paikka itse kullakin :P
<andyn> en juonut kahvia, koska maito oli loppu
<reukku> onko Lubuntussa erityisiä puutteita verrattuna Ubuntuun? Tai rajoitteita lähinnä
<reukku> jos huvittaa ni samat ohjelmat miltei voi asentaa vai?
<reukku> mulla on kaks gigaa RAMia ja aina välillä tässä Ubuntussa tuntuu että on nihkeetä kun mulla yleensä aika paljon kaikkea samanaikaisesti päällä
<andyn> no kuvittelisin että tietyt gnomen kautta unityn ominaisuudet jää käyttämättä
<reukku> mitähän olis niin ihmeellisiä ominaisuuksia ettei ilman pärjää?
<andyn> no sittenhän sulla ei ole ongelmaa jos joudut hakemalla hakemaan.
<reukku> tässä nykyään on ihan tarpeettomasti hienoutta, jotenkin tuntuu..
<reukku> jos vaan mokkula tärähtää yhtä helposti käyntiin ja pakettiasennukset helpot myös ni vaihtoon taitaa mennä
<reukku> imagen jo latasin
<andyn> no network-managerin kuvittelisin lubuntusta löytyvän, kun kerran xubuntussakin on se
<reukku> hmm.. onko hirveän hankala asentaa tähän samaan niin että XP on omalla levyllä ja Ubuntu, Lubuntu olis samalla levyllä mutta eri osioilla?
<reukku> kaikki lähtis grubista?
<entteri> Eiköhän tuo onnistu kun asennat xp:n ensin ja sitten linukat perään.
<reukku> xp ja ubuntu on jo
<entteri> En ole kyllä lubuntua ikinä asentanut, mutta ei varmaan grubia pysty sen asennuksen yhteydessä asentamaan. Pitääköhän se sitten lisäillä käsin vaikka ubuntusta.
<reukku> ai niin onko sillä väliä mitä nuo osiot on? ext4 vai ext3 vai miten?
<reukku> ja swap
<n1ko> on ja haluat varmaan ext4:n jos kysyt
<reukku> onko siinä jotakin parempaa kuin ext3?
<tale> reukku: Wikipediassa on selitetty tiedostojärjestelmät ja Ext3 ja Ext4.
<reukku> ok, minkä kokoinen home ja root olis hyvä olla?
<Tm_T> palkonka sitä tilaa on käytettävissä?
<reukku> jos vaikka 50-100gigaa käyttäisi?
<reukku> ehkä mulla riittäisi alle 50
<Tm_T> 20 gigaa rootille ja mitä vaan kärsii homelle?
<tale> reukku: Pistä 20 Gt juuriosiolle ja loput /home jos sen haluat erillsien.
<reukku> okay näin tehdään :)
<tale> reukku: Swapille 2 kertaa keskusmuistin määrä.
<reukku> ok
<tale> reukku: Mutta sulla lienee jo Swap osio kun on Linux ennestään siinä koneessa, sen saman osion voi käyttää molemmissa LInux-asennuksissa.
<n1ko> swapilla 2* ram on perua kymmenen vuoden takaa
<n1ko> nykysin ei mitään järkeä
<n1ko> jos swapille menee satoja megoja,saati gigoja niin peli on menetetty
<n1ko> ja erillinen home ja rootti on vähän samanlaista perua perussuosituksena, ei mitään järkeä siinäkään
<tale> n1ko: Jos swapille menee satoja megoja, niin ilman swappia järjestelmä olis hyytynyt. Viimeksi ostin 2 Teratavun levyn, joten on ihan sama meneekö siitä 16 Gt swapiksi.
<n1ko> tale: swappi on hyvä olla, mutta 16G swappi on ihan älyvapaata
<tale> n1ko: Sullahan on hyvin perustellut mielipiteet. Kirjoitapa ihan kirjaksi missä on järkeä niin muutkin saa tietää.
<n1ko> kuten sanottua, jos sinne menee satoja megoja peli on jo menetetty
<n1ko> No siis jos ymmärrät swapin funktion ja sen miten vaikuttaa järjestelmään kun siellä on satoja megoja niin tajuat pointin
<n1ko> internetistä voi katsoa vinkkiä jos et mua usko
<n1ko> esim. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq tai http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html
<Tm_T> n1ko: mulla on usein swapissa gigakin, enkä mä koe että mikään peli olisi menetetty (:
<n1ko> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> hetkellinen tarve (ja useampi lokaali käyttäjä) voi joskus yllättää, jolloin iso swappi on kaveri (:
<reukku> teenkö nyt kuitenkin kaks ext4 osiota?
<n1ko> Tm_T: ei oo moista vielä tullut vastaan
<n1ko> Tm_T: ja jos tulisi niin naksuttelisin lisää muistia
<Tm_T> n1ko: jep, erilaiset tarpeet (:
<n1ko> Tm_T: ja sullekkin siis riittäisi esim noi rhellin määrittelmät arvot hienosti
<Tm_T> varmasti
<n1ko> eikä mitään 16G :)
<n1ko> ja swappia saa filenä lisää jos on sellanen tilanne että tarvitsee
<n1ko> melkeen jopa tekee mieluummin sen fileen muutenkin kuin erillistä osiota
<n1ko> mutta se tuo tietty fsck:n yms kanssa vähän ropleemia
<Tm_T> n1ko: menee jo vähän aiheen ohi, mutta useasti pelastanut swappi joka hidastaa sopivasti muistin käytön kasvua kun joku (itse sorkittu) ohjelma päättää haluta koko kakun lisäksi leipomon kivijalkaa myöten (:
<n1ko> paskaraudalla
<reukku> homelle ja rootille ext4 osiot vai onko parempaa vaihtoehtoa?
<n1ko> Tm_T: noita voi säätää limiteillä ympäristöissä missä moiseen pitää varautua
<n1ko> reukku: tee yksi, älä murehdi
<jjo> n1ko: jotkut haluaa, että hibernatekin toimii
<tale> reukku: Eikös sulle jo kerran vastattu, että Ext4?
<jjo> mut ei tietysti kaikki
<Tm_T> n1ko: tiedän (:
<n1ko> jjo: jooh, se toimii niin huonosti että sen käyttö on vähän fifty-sixty
<reukku> teen sitte vaan rootin..
<n1ko> ei ole automatiikkaa joka ois suspendista laskea hibernateen ja hibernate on esim ubuntussa hitaampi melkeen kuin kylmäbootti+softat päälle
<jjo> no, kukin tavallaan toki
<n1ko> olettaen ettei softissa ole erityisiä tiloja päällä mitkä selviytyy hibernatesta ja että biossissa ei mene ikuisuutta =)
<Tm_T> minä tykkäisin suositella erillistä home osiota, jolloin järjestelmän voi alta päivittää koskematta käyttäjien tiedostoihin
<jjo> ja tietysti jokaisen oma tapa on se ainoa oikea kaikille muillekin
<jjo> kyl mäkin laittaisin erillisen homen
<Tm_T> taitaa olla oletus vähän kaikkialla myös
<jjo> tietysti jo linuxia ei oikeasti meinaa käyttää, vaan pelkästään testailla vähän, niin sit se on aika sama
<reukku> onkohan ennen asennusta parempi ottaa tavaraa talteen jos Lubuntu ei lähdekään samasta bootista vaan menetän Ubuntun?
<tale> reukku: Jos sulla on tärkeitä tiedostoja, tietysti otat varmuuskopion ennen mitään asennuksia.
<jjo> reukku: siis meinaat laittaa lubuntun ja ubuntun rinnakkain?
<reukku> niin meinasin
<reukku> ja xp on kans
<reukku> ajattelin katsoa miten ripeä tuo Lubuntu on
<jjo> miksi et vaan pistä lubuntun paketteja ubuntuun ja valitse kirjautumisvaiheessa kumpaan haluat?
<n1ko> jep, lxde vaan ja matka jatkuu
<reukku> jjo en osaa :)
<jjo> onhan se tietty siistimpi erillisenä, jos haluaa nähdä pelkästään ne softat jotka tulee oletuksena
<jjo> reukku: helpompaa se on kuin osiointi ja rinnalle asennus ;)
<reukku> olis kiva jos koneen käynnistäessä vois valita minkä noista kolmesta ottaa käyttöön
<jjo> niin no, jos sen asentaa ubuntuun, niin sit gnome/unity/lxde valitaan sisään krijautuessa
<n1ko> reukku: kannattaa hahmottaa että työpöytäympäristöt linuxissa ei ole erillisiä käyttöjärjestelmiä
<n1ko> reukku: ts. siinä missä vaikka xp ja vista on erillisiä on gnome (ubuntun default) ja lxde ( lubuntun default) vaan päälle tulevaa softaa
<jjo> mut siis sen työpöydän saa ubuntuun komennolla `sudo apt-get install lxde`
<jjo> ja jos haluaa myös kaikki samat oletussoftat kuin lubuntussa, niin `sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop`
<reukku> jaa eli se on heti kevyempi vaikka pelkällä työpöydällä?
<jjo> tuoss ajälkimmäisessä vaihtuu myös bootin aikana näkyvä kuva ja mahdollisesti se softa jolla kirjaudutaan sisään
<jjo> reukku: kyl
<reukku> onko tuo desktop helppo ottaa käyttöön?
<n1ko> reukku: jep
<reukku> ton käskyn päätteeseen ja etiä päin?
<Tm_T> jep
<reukku> taitaakin olla tämä nyt se parempi vaihtoehto :)
<Tm_T> tai voit käyttää sitä normaalia ohjelma-asenninta mikä työpöydällä on jos se tuntuu tutummalta
<Tm_T> reukku: sisäänkirjautumisruudussa on jossain hieno valinta sitten mille työpöydälle olet kirjautumassa
<reukku> täytyy ruveta kokeilee tätä nyt sitten :)
<reukku> aika pahasti olin alkuunsa väärillä jäljillä :)
<reukku> turhaan olis vaikeutunu kaikki
<Tm_T> tekemällä oppii (:
<reukku> niin se on ja kiva kun sai vinkkejä
<reukku> lightDM vai lxdm pitäis valita?
<reukku> kysyy asennuksessa
<Tm_T> ota lightdm, voihan sen vaihtaa jälkikäteen
<reukku> ok
<reukku> siinä kai enemmän eroa nykyiseen
<reukku> nyt testaamaan!
<MasterJ> pöh
<MasterJ> mitenhän saan helpoiten ubuntusta siirretyt kuvat näkymään windowsissa, ilmeisesti jotain oikeuksia pitäs muutella
<crizzy> ? O_o
<SipuliSopuli> O.O
<jjo> miten ne on siirretty? mihin ne on siirretty?
<MasterJ> toiselta kovolta toiselle copy pastettamalla
<MasterJ> windows ei kuitenkaan halua kuvia löytää
<MasterJ> live-cd:llä näkyy oitis
<re-G> MasterJ: väärä tiedostojärjestelmä?
<MasterJ> jpg:t ???
<crizzy> extiltä ntfs:lle?
<MasterJ> jep
<MasterJ> hmm. oiskohan niin että oisin kattellu väärästä kuva kansiosta :D tässä winslowssissa kun noita käyttäjäkansioita on miljardi :D
<MasterJ> miepäs meen tutkiin
<re-G> kuulosti kyllä jonkin sortin evolta
<jjo> kyl
<MasterJ> joopasen joo, johoki ihmeeseen olin ne siirtäny :D
<MasterJ> kaippa ne joskus löytyy
<re-G> MasterJ: eli user error?
<MasterJ> juu sen tapanen :D
<AirMan> onko minulla asetuksissa vikaa, vai onko ifolorin kuvanlataustoiminto tehty niin, ettei se toimi kuin windowsissa?
<AirMan> jämähtää aina kohtaan "optimointi käynnissä..."
<re-G> olikos se joku javapenaali
<AirMan> onhan se.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-12
<VilhoPamppu> Yritän ottaa ssh:lla yhteyttä  kotiverkossa archlinuxilla Lubuntuun. Ei onnistu. "Read from socket failed: connection reset by peer"
<VilhoPamppu> Toisin päin onnistuu
<VilhoPamppu> yritin arch-foorumin ohjeilla mutta ei onnistu
<gildean> lubuntussa ssh-serveri käynnissä?
<gildean> eli jos pistät terminaaliin ps aux |grep sshd
<VilhoPamppu> Ensi asetuksilla onnistui normaalisti, sen jälkeen seuraavalla kerralla ilman säätämistä ei huolinut enää salasanaa vaikka varmasti oli validi. S
<gildean> ni näkyykö siel jotain
<VilhoPamppu> ilmeisesti lubuntun puolella?
<gildean> jep
<VilhoPamppu> pieni hetki...
<gildean> ja miten koitat yhistää?
<gildean> ihan siis archin terminaalissa ssh käyttäjinimi@lubuntukoneennimi ?
<VilhoPamppu> jep
<VilhoPamppu> toi komento antoi jotain mitä en osaa tulkita
<VilhoPamppu> näytti että root ja käyttäjä rivit olisi ja sshd oli punaisella
<gildean> eli se ois siellä käynnissä kyllä
<VilhoPamppu> pitäisköhän vaan poistaa archista kaikki ssh tiedot ja asentaa uudestaa?
<gildean> ennemminkin sieltä lubuntun puolelta se serveri
<gildean> eli vaikka sudo apt-get purge openssh-server && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<VilhoPamppu> ok. pitää kokeilla tuota.
<VilhoPamppu> ilmoittelen miten käy jahka vintiöt laskee koneelle.
<gildean> mutta ehkä ensin kokeilet vaan vaihtaa salasanaa sieltä lubuntusta?
<VilhoPamppu> koekilin sitäkin mutta ei auttanut
<gildean> pistit jonkun yksinkertasen?
<13WAARKUE> Estääkö palomuuri Lubuntu koneella? (sudo ufw status verbose)
<VilhoPamppu> sen takia ajattelin että jotkut avainparit kummittelee tai jotain...siitä alkoi se säätäminen :)
<gildean> 13WAARKUE: ei kai jos se kirjautumiseen asti päästää
<VilhoPamppu> jep, yksinkertaisen
<VilhoPamppu> niinkai
<gildean> kokeilit pyöräyttää sshd:n ympäri?
<gildean> eli lubuntussa sudo service sshd restart
<VilhoPamppu> ufw passiivinen
<VilhoPamppu> en...
<VilhoPamppu> tunnistamaton palvelu
<gildean> eiku joo sudo service ssh restart
<gildean> ei sshd
<VilhoPamppu> strart/running process 8521 tai jotain
<gildean> sit koita yhistää?
<VilhoPamppu> nej, ei toimi
<VilhoPamppu> cannot read from socket, reset by peer
<gildean> http://www.held.org.il/blog/2011/05/the-myterious-case-of-broken-ssh-client-connection-reset-by-peer/
<VilhoPamppu> kiitti, pitääkin tutustua, mut nyt täytyy lähtee puotiin... heips
<ninnnu> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Ffl_St-NIPY/Tr1HIFaXfGI/AAAAAAAAA-E/elGP5HEvWLI/
<ninnnu> ..ei voi mennä näin pahasti kanavat 4 ja 11 sekaisin
<hahlo> mitä ne jonottaa?
<hahlo> noissa ninnnun kuvissa
<ninnnu> Avajaisia
<ninnnu> Eilen aukes 24h Verkkokauppa Jätkäsaareen
<hahlo> aa ok ajattelin et jotain applen uutuutta
<ninnnu> Hyvin halvalla lähti pesukoneita ja muuta jännää
<topyli> pesukone on jännä nykyään? :)
<13WAARKUE> Ainahan se on ollut. Monet sukat ovat kadonneet sinne :)
<topyli> se on kyllä aika jännää
<kimbledon> miksköhän toi ubuntun "Remote Desktop" ei anna connectaa muutaku koneen localhostista
<kimbledon> haluisin sen 192.168.* avaruudesta olevan mahollista
<kimbledon> ssh:lla saan yhteyden tänä kyl sisäsessä verkossa
<kimbledon> tähän*
<letkume> olisko portti kiinni fw:sta
<kimbledon> täs ubuntus ei oo itessään porttei rajattu
<kimbledon> jotenki se tuntuu ettei se edes avaa sitä vnc serveriä, mul on "Always display icon" mut se ei näy tuolla
<VilhoPamppu> kiitoksia gildeanille aamupäivän ohjeista ssh:n kanssa. Serverin uudelleen asennuksen jälkeen lähti taas toimimaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-13
<yakc> mikä neuvoksi kun tuo empathy päätti yhteistyönsä muutama päivä sitten eikä saa messengeriin yhteyttä.
<SipuliSopuli> hyvä kysymys kun mulla ei bitlbeekään saa yhteyttä...
<topyli> msn muuttanut jotain varmaan ja siten taas rikkonut kaikki softat
<topyli> (paitsi omansa)
<ninnnu> mun pidign elää ja voi hyvin
<yakc> niin pidgin kuulemma pelaa
<ninnnu> (paitsi tää mun oma remote-purple-härpö joka räjähtää kun koittaa lähettää viestiä, mutta se ei koske ketään)
<yakc> katselin tuolta askubuntusta, että pitäisi korjata joku laini tuolta asetuksista
<yakc> mutta ei mulla ollut edes sellaista lainia siellä mikä ohjeessa. en sitten tehnyt mitään, mutta eipä toimi empathykaan.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/GNU_Emacs
<Echramath> Toimiiko teillä sääappletti?
<cygnus0111> toimii
<czr_> säävaimääappletti
<shanttu> tervehdys. oon käynyt pyhäpäivän taistoa muinaisen koneen kanssa ja nyt alkaa väsyttää. näyttis Nvidia GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, resoluution kanssa pulmia.
<shanttu> sain vihdoin resoluution paremmaksi ja nyt monitori herjaa Not optimum mode: recommended mode 1280x1024
<shanttu> nvidian suljetut ajurit
<shanttu> ja nythän sain sen tietty pelittämään. upeaa
<topyli> aina kannattaa kysyä ircissä, heti ratkeaa pulma kuin pulma
<Echramath> Miksiköhän minen saa mitään dataa tuohon säätiedottimeen...
<Echramath> Pitääkö hankkia lämpömittari muka.
<shanttu> topyli, =) tuntitolkulla säätää ja sitten irc tuo valon
<topyli> näin aina :)
<shanttu> tässä aikakoneessa kun oli vanhastaan dual boot, niin miksiköhän tarjoaa kahta erilaista, peräkkäin tulevaa käyttiksenvalintaa? = miksi kaksi? ekassa pelkät käyttisten nimet, toka grub
<Echramath> grub 1 ja 2 peräkkäin?
<shanttu> sitä mietin
<shanttu> miten disabloida grub1?
<shanttu> vai onko oikea kysymys miten poistaa se?
<Echramath> Eikös siinä ollut itsessään jotkut ohjeet...
<shanttu> eipä ole osunut silmään eikä tunnu löytyvän. päivitin tänään lucid->maveric->natty
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-05
<Finnish> Toimii kyllä mainiosti tää 12.10 ubuntu, asentelin (ainakin) pari vuotta vanhaan HP Elitebookin tän, osu ja uppos aivan loistavasti. Tosin nyt vasta tajusin että asensin tähän 64-bit version kun sitä on vaan tarvinnu asennella ja se oli tikulla...
<Finnish> Onko tietoa pitäiskö Nokia cs-15 tikun toimia 12.10-versiossa niinkuin heittämällä? Ei meinaan toimi...
<entteri> Itse joskus hajoilin saman ongelman kanssa mutta siitä on jo pari versiota. Eli muistaakseni 9.xx söi tuon suoraan :). Voipi hyvinkin olla, ettei toimi.
<entteri> mutta esim 10.xx ei sitten toiminutkaan.
<Finnish> Tossa ei ees mikään valo vilku tms
<Finnish> Mut lsusb näkee
<Finnish> Pitänee laitta foorumille kymysystä asiasta
<gildean> Finnish: koitiko tsekata oliko siitä se virtuaali-cd-asema mountattu?
<gildean> jos, niin koita ejectoida tai umountata
<Finnish> gildean, Meinaatko eject-hommaa?
<Finnish> Esim tommonen ei toimi:  sudo eject /dev/sr1
<gildean> mites umount tolle?
<Finnish> Kokeillaas
<Finnish> /dev/sr1: not found
<Myrtti> usb modeswitch
<gildean> Myrtti: sepä se, mut jos se ei toimi oikein, pitää käsin nylkätä se virtuaalilaite irti
<Finnish> Hmm, eli mitähän pitäis tehdä?
<Myrtti> tuskin siitä on kyse että udev-säännöt ei oo kohdillaan?
<Finnish> Kun ei oo foorumilla eikä googlen ihmeellisessä maailmassakaan tuosta 12.10 + cs-15 kombinaatiosta mitään asiaa niin on vähän sormi suussa
<Myrtti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/992639
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 992639 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu Precise) "Regression: 12.04 update breaks support for Internet Sticks (3G modems): Nokia CS-15, Nokia cs-17 and perhaps many others" [Medium,Triaged]
<Myrtti> tuo jo kollattu?
<Myrtti> siellä näyttäisi olevan jotain suuntaa-antavia neuvoja
<Finnish> Ahaa, katotaas läpi
<Myrtti> mut jos taas hetkeks puis
<Finnish> Pitäisköhän käynnistää kone uusiks jos tommosen modprobe-modin on tehny, että se vaikuttas?
<urkki> No nih, rupes toimimaan!!!
<urkki> Kunnollista!!!
<Lacy> Hello
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-07
<Dark^^> Terve! Osaisko joku neuvoa miten saan ubuntusta kokonaan file sharingin pois päältä? Päivitin 12.10 versioon ja kansiot jotka olivat jaettuna näkyvät edelleen verkossa mutta ubuntu itsessään ei näytä niitä jaettuna joten en voi poistaa niitä jaosta.
<Echramath> Sambako jakaa, ota se pois jos et tarvi.
<Finnish> Mulla on HP:n Elitebook saatuna ja kattelin sitä tarkemmin, siinä ois sim-kortille paikka akun luona. Voisko sen saada toimimaan, siis nettiyhteyden sisäänrakennettuna?
<Kilpuri> Voisi.
<Kilpuri> Joku sanoi sen onnistuvan helpostikkin noilla "mokkula ohjeilla", kone oli kyllä muistaakseni Acer.
<Kilpuri> taisi alkaa siitä, että ottaa sen pin-koodi kyselyn pois päältä...jne.
<Finnish> Ok, good
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-08
<Myrtti> sim-kortille oleva paikka ei viela takaa sita etta laitteessa on modeemipiiri
<Finnish_> Mites Samsung GT I9070-puhelin saadaan ubuntussa näkymään jonkinlaisena massamuistina?
<tale> Finnish__: Eikös se näy hakemistona, kun pistät USB-johdolla kiinni?
<tale> Finnish__: Tai Bluetoothilla, jos puhelimessa ja tietsikassa on semmoinen.
<Finnish__> Ei näy hakemistona, nyt kokeillaan bluetoothilla
<tale> Miksi muuten lisäilet alaviivoja nickisi loppuun?
<inz> kunhan usb debugging ei oo päällä, niin pitäis kysyä tai näkyä massamuistina
<inz> Tai näin ainakin ICS:ssä
<Finnish__> Nettiyhteys on pätkässy ja kun on yhdistäny uudelleen irciin niin on tullu noit alaviivoja
<mlpug> Finnish, mulla on tässä tarkoituksella sellaiset asetukset, ettei mounttaa mitään automaattisesti. Kun laitan laitteen kiinni niin komennan dmesg. Sieltä näkyy yleensä mikä device siitä tuli jos USB ylipäänsä toimii. sitten voin mount komennolla ottaa sen käyttöön
<mlpug> eli katso dmesgillä mikä laite siitä tulee ja jos ei tule mitään niin siellä voi olla johtolanka että mikä mättää
<Finnish> Tilaisuus meni jo, velipoika kävi kylässä ja lähti jo, ois pitäny mp3-jutskia siirtää puhelimeen. Bluetoothilla sain menemään mutta hiiiiiidasta
<Finnish> BTW, onks mahiksia siirtää mun HP-läppäristä (AMD-pohjainen) toiseen HP Elite-läppäriin muistit, Elite on Intel-pohjainen, sais muistit upattua 2 gigasta neljään
<Iltsu> riippuu onks samantyyppist muisstii
<Kilpuri> Niin jos katsot vaikka jostain kuvastosta muisteja, niin niitä on SO-DIM ja DIM jne. mutta ei muisti ota kantaa siihen prosessoriin.
<Kilpuri> No niiden muistien nopeus pitäisi olla sama, siis jos on monta kampaa. (parin nopeus ainakin pitäisi olla sama)
<naali_-> hitaamman mukaan toimi jokatapaukses
<Finnish> Pitääpäs ihan tutkaista
<Kilpuri> Finnish: kai toi selviää nopeastikkin jos kirjoittaa sen koneen tarkan mallin nettiin.
<Finnish> Voehan rähmä, ei tullu ees toi mieleen.. I'll do that
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/catalog/3034c/DDR2-SO-DIMM/Kingston
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WAp3b5 -> DDR2 SO-DIMM | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> Ton näköisiä ne ovat yleensä läppäreissä (so-dim)
<Kilpuri> Eikä niitä sopivia ole ikinä kaupassa, niin sitten joutuu ostamaan parin jotain toista...mutta sinulla on vissiin täydet parit jos ovat vaan yhteen sopivia, siis sinulla on mahdollisuus kokeilla.
<Finnish> Joo tommosia ne on. Nyt rupeen spedeilemään niitä irti ja paikoilleeen
<Finnish> I'll be damned, homma onnistu!
<Finnish> Läppäri nkee nyt 3,8gb muistia 1,8gb sijaan
<Finnish> Kunnollista! HP:n Elitebook, laittelin eilen siihen 128gb Samsung SSD:n, herää suspendista about sekunnissa, jeiii
<naali_-> =)
<naali_-> kyl on läppäriin ehkä parhain päivitys tuo SSD
<Finnish> Joo, ja toi oli muutenkin aika hiljainen ääniltään toi Elitebook mut nyt se on melkein kirjaimellisesti täysin äänetön, akunkestoakin lupaa about viis tuntia, tietysti jos käyttää ohjelmia jne niin eihän se niin pitkään kestä
<Kilpuri> Finnish:  no hyvä, että onnistui.
<helldone> Tarvis saada tukea! Koneeni cracattiin, kun siinä oli vielä win, ei enään,eikä tule. Mistä saisin sellaisen ohjelman, et näkis kuka ja milloin yrittänyt murtautua?
<Kilpuri> No jos siinä ei enääN ole, niin ei siellä ole mitään lokiakaan.
<Kilpuri> Jos taas sinulla on se kovalevy vielä olemassa vaikka piirongin laatikossa, niin sitten tota voisi miettiä.
<Kilpuri> Kuka ja Milloin onkin sitten vähän laajempi kysymys, mutta milläköhän konstilla se yleesä on tapahtunut, siis koittaakohan toiste...
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-09
<Finnish> Mitähän läppärin Evolution sekoilee, uuteen asennukseen otin backup-tiedoston tästä pääkoneesta. Ok, muuten toimii mutta kun yrittää kirjotella salasanat (ja tallentaa ne keyringiin) tileihin niin jumahtaa ja Xorg näyttää top-käskyn mukaan terminaalissa jotain 75% käyttöä
<Finnish> Homma menee ok kun ottaa sen Save password to keyring-täpän pois evolutionia käynnistäessä
<Finnish> Miten toi tehdään? Firefox puts its cache in your home partition. By moving this cache in RAM you can speed up Firefox and reduce disk writes. Complete the previous tweak to mount /tmp in RAM, and you can put the cache there as well.
<Finnish> Siis mä oon jo fstabissa tehny ton /tmp RAM -homman, mut miten toi mountataan? Mount /tmp?
<heikki> fstabissa voi laittaa että /tmp on "tmpfs"-tyyppiä
<heikki> http://linux.fi/wiki/Linux_minil%C3%A4pp%C3%A4riin#Firefoxin_profiili_tmpfs-osiolle
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TnyvhF -> Linux miniläppäriin – Linux.fi
<heikki> toi on aika säätöä kyllä toi firefix->tmpfs-juttu
<heikki> en tiedä onko siihen nykyään helpompaa tapaa kuin toi
<Finnish> df-komento kertoo tommosta: tmpfs            2014980      20   2014960   1% /tmp
<Finnish> Eli tmp on jo muotoa tmpfs?
<Finnish> Tommonen vinkki ois netissä: Open about:config in Firefox. Right click in an open area and create a new string value called browser.cache.disk.parent_directory. Set the value to /tmp.
<Finnish> No mä lisäsin ton configiin ja käynnistin mozillan uusiks
<tabasko> onko lto-nauhojen nauhoittamiseen mään userfriendlympaa kuink perus tar ja mt comennot?
<tabasko> bacula ilmeisesti on jonkinlainen nauhasysteemi guilla, mutta sen ideana taitaa olla enemman automaattiset palvelin nauhoitukset kuin vain yksittaisten nauhojen tekeminen kayttajien toimiesta
<habalux> kai senkin saa ajamaan backuppeja vain pyynnöstä
<habalux> tosin bacula taitaa olla pientä overkilliä jos ei tarvitse sen muita ominaisuuksia
<tabasko> sita makin :/
<tabasko> tietysti, nauhadatabase olisi hyva olla ja jonkinlainen kayttajagui nauhojen tekemiseen ja palauttamiseen
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-10
<PinkiePie_> anyone good in finnish here?
<PinkiePie_> nevermind
<Aku506> Miten mä saisin yhden ohjelman pikakuvakkeen tuohon Unityn ylähakupalkkiin (Dash vai mikä se nyt olikaan?) Kyseessä on Eclipse, joka toimii javalla. Sovellusvalikoiman versio on niin vanha, etten halua käytää sitä. Varsinaista asentamista ei tarvitse tehdä, vaan pelkästään haluaisin utuon pikakuvakkeen. Miten tämä onnistuisi?
<n1ko> http://www.geekyboy.com/archives/384
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Iha9Y6 -> Add items to Ubuntu 12.04 Unity Launcher (quicklaunch) | GeekyBoy.com
<n1ko> toi method 1 on toimiva
<n1ko> googlesta löytyy aika hyvin kamaa hakusanoilla "unity launcher shortcut"
<Aku506> Kiitti
<shanttu> Ala carte http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t2.htm tai sitten "gnome-desktop-item-edit Desktop --create-new"
<Mkaysi> Pelkkä "alacarte" toimisi myös
<mmj_> Hei, olisi kysymys ubuntusta, onko ketään innokasta vastaajaa paikalla?
<paww> kysy vaan kysymys
<mmj_> Semmoinen ongelma, että kun kytkee kameran ubuntuun ja laittaa rastin siihen kohtaan että "tee näin aina jatkossa kun..." tai jotain sinnepäin, niin miten sitä asetusta pystyy muuttamaan. Sehän ei sitten enää kysy sitä myöhemmin vaan käynnistää sen halutun ohjelman tms
<paww> mikä ubuntu release?
<mmj_> 12.04 ja oikeastaan mint linux kylläkin.
<paww> http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PVAQ5K -> How to Change Your Default Applications on Ubuntu: 4 Ways - How-To Geek
<mmj_> Suuret kiitokset, nyt pääsen tutkimaan ongelmaa miksi digikam ei onnistu yhdistämään canon 400d kameraa vaikka mint sen tunnistaa ja työpöydälle tulee kuvake ihan nätisti
<paww> kytket suoraan usb-kaapelilla kameran koneeseen, etkä muistikortin kautta?
<mmj_> joo, niin olen tehnyt, en ole koittanutkaan laittaa muistikorttia koneeseen
<Echramath> Apropoo, onko Suomessa nykyään mitään isompaa organisaatiota, missä olisi Linux-desktopit?
<n1ko> mikä on iso?
<n1ko> ja pelkästään vai yleens
<n1ko> äkin
<Echramath> Varmaan se on iso, jos tietohallintotyyppi ei henk. koht. tunne kaikkia käyttäjiä.
<n1ko> kouluissahan noita on,mutta liekkö kovinkaan monessa firmassa pelkästään
<n1ko> no tty,ttkk jne nyt ekana täyttää speksin
<Echramath> Ja siis no ei välttämättä "pelkästään" mutten laske sitäkään jos sillä on tehty jotain vieraspäätteitä.
<n1ko> örf siis tkk jopa
<ath> Echramath: tuolla speksillä HY tktl
<Kilpuri> Miten toi tapahtusi, siis tehtäisiin.
<Kilpuri> jos jollain foorumilla esim. suomi24 jokaisen pitäisi rekisteröityä.
<Kilpuri> Linuxissahan on mahdollisuus noin 40 000 käyttäjään?
<Echramath> Ei ne mitä luultavimmin ole järjestelmän käyttäjiä.
<Kilpuri> Mutta mitä jos noita rekkajia olisikin 50 000
<Kilpuri> No ei ole järjestelmän käyttäjiä, mutta miten se tehtäisiin?
<Echramath> Luultavasti ovat vaan jossain sql-kannassa.
<Kilpuri> jaa se menisi sillein, jotain tommoista mietinkin
<Echramath> Koska niillä on tarkoitus olla erilaisia oikeuksia vain siihen foorumiin nähden ja muuhun systeemin nähden niin vähän kuin mahdollista.
<Kilpuri> sitäkin mietin, että helsingin kaupungilla on noin 30k työntekijöitä. Kaikkihan eivät käytä tietokonetta, mutta jos käyttäisivät ja jos noita olisi vähän enemmän, niin olisiko toi pakko jakaa sitten useampaan osastoon joista ei suoraan pääsisi toisiin tietoihin?
<SipuliSopuli> LDAP autentikaatio?
<mjr> miksi jäisi 40000:n?
<Kilpuri> No jostain Linux kirjasta luin. En tiedä sitä varsinasita syytä.
<Echramath> Jostain 65k rajasta tuolla puhuttiin (no onpas yllättävää :), mutta siihenkin oli kai sasatu lisää bittejä.
<Kilpuri> samassa kirjassa sanottiin, että Linux on tehty moniajoon, mutta 512 ydintä on katto.
<Kilpuri> 2 vuotta vanha kirja
<mjr> uid on 32-bittinen sitten 2.4
<Kilpuri> tosin se kirja oli päivitetty, niin osa saattoi olla vanhempaa tietoa.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-11
<Finnish> Auttakaas vähän miestä mäessä...: Tätiltä tuli pöytäkone huoltoon jossa epäiltynä vikana näytönohjain scheissena. Vaihdoin sen, ei vaikutusta. Vaihdoin äsken emolevynkin, ei vaikutusta, boottaa tyhjyyteen, ei pääse alkuruutuun tai biosiin
<Finnish> Mikähän liene?
<paww> siis kun pistät päälle ei tule ruutuun yhtään mitään?
<Finnish> Joo, nothing
<paww> piippaako?
<Finnish> Taitaa se sen alkupiippauksen tehdä
<paww> no varmista nyt, ja ehkä jostain emon manuaalista voi katsoa mitä piippaukset tarkoittaa
<Finnish> Kokeilin myös orig emolevyllä eri muistikonfiguraatioita tms, neljä kampaa paikallaan
<paww> jos emo, cpu, muistit jne on vaihdettu, niin kai poweri on sitten ainut jäljellä oleva komponentti ?
<Finnish> Ei piippaa
<Finnish> Kovalevyt pikkasen raksaa bootin jälkeen eli ne ainakin lähtee päälle. Pitäneekö poweria sit vaihdella..
<ninnnu> kannattaa kokeilla
<paww> ihan hyvä kandidaatti on poweri
<paww> toki koitat ensin käynnistää siten että emossa ei ole kiinni mitään lisälaitetta
<paww> kuten levyä
<Finnish> Eli sata-piuhat irti?
<paww> kaikki piuhat irti
<paww> paitsi virta
<Finnish> Ok, se on sit illan ohjelmassa, pitää ny lähteä veljen luo isänpäivälounaalle, tänks vinkeistä tähän asti
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, osaiskos kukaan auttaa mua smbmountin kanssa?
<paww> ehkä
<n1ko> tuskin ainakaan tietämättä ongelmaa
<kirvesAxe> Verkkokovo kiinni Wippies Homeboxissa joka reitittää myös nettiyhteyden, ja gnome löytää kyseisen levyn kyllä, mutta jotta kaikki softat osais sitä käyttää, helpottais hieman jos sen sais mountattua
<paww> ja kysymys oli..?
<kirvesAxe> Että mitä mun pitää tehdä :P
<paww> http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1404-how-to-mount-a-windows-share-with-smbmount/ näyttäis olen jotain sinnepäin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GdgBu6 -> How to mount a Windows share with smbmount - Samba and NFS - www.linux-noob.com
<kirvesAxe> http://linux.fi/wiki/Samba#Samba-jaon_liitt.C3.A4minen tässä kappaleessa saan lauserakenteesta sen verran selvää, että mun pitäisi ilmeisesti selvittää joku tieto, mutta että mikä se on ja millä se selviää jää täysin hepreaksi :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RZF2qN -> Samba – Linux.fi
<paww> tuskin tärkeää nyt, ignoraa; sun tarttee vaan tietää palvelimen IP-osoite tai DNS-nimi
<kirvesAxe> paww, tuo linkki toteaa "I'll only focus on sharing with WinXP."
<kirvesAxe> siinä kohtaa lopetin lukemisen
<paww> joo, mut samalla tavalla toimii clientin päässä
<kirvesAxe> paww, okei, millä sen selvitän?
<kirvesAxe> oukkei
<paww> kai sä jollain osoitteella siihen boxiisi viittaat?
<kirvesAxe> Gnome sen löytää ilman että mun tarttee sille mitään osoitetta antaa...
<paww> noh, etköhän sen jotenkin selvitä, en viiti lähteä googlaamaan wippies-boxeista
<kirvesAxe> tai no, siellä se näkyy nimellä "LS-CHL-V2CAO"
<paww> mjoo, se on varmaan netbios-nimi, vähän penseää käyttää sitä
<kirvesAxe> paitsi jos IP vaithuu joka buutissa...
<paww> ei kantsi antaa vaihtua :)
<paww> pistä nyt ensin toimimaan sillä IP:llä mikä sillä nyt on
<n1ko> eihän reitittimen ip mihinkään vaihdu
<n1ko> jos kerta se wippiesbox sen levyn tarjoaa
<paww> kai sen reitittimenkin IP periaatteessa vois vaihtua, jos se saa osoitteensa DHCP:llä, ja toimii itse DHCP-serverinä sisäverkkoon tms.
<paww> ja default route tarjoillaan sitten DHCP:n kautta clienteille
<n1ko> sen ulkoip vaihtuu,ei sisäip
<n1ko> ja ulkoip:llä ei ole merkitystä, vai haluttiinko tässä netin yli mounttailla? sambajaon näyttäminen julkiwebbiin tosin on melko uhkarohkeaa :)
<kirvesAxe> ei sentäs :)
<kirvesAxe> mut edelleen, millä mä saan selville sen IP:n kun gnome antaa mulle suoraan vaan ton netbios-nimen?
<n1ko> digillä, pingillä
<n1ko> ja voit sä sitä nimeekin käyttää
<n1ko> jos ip vaihtuisi niin se ois jopa fiksumpaa
<kirvesAxe> no sen verran mä tuolta linuxfin urlista tajusin :)
<pesasa> Toivottavasti Saunalahden Wippies-alasajo ei vaikuta noihin Wippies-boxeihin sen kummempaa.
<n1ko> väliäkö tuolla kun vastaavia bokseja saa kaupasta pilkkahintaan
<n1ko> omani pistin kiertoon joskus neljä vuotta sitten jo
<n1ko> idea oli kyl hyvä, mutta vähän liian vähän ja vähän liian myöhään
<kirvesAxe> niih
<kirvesAxe> ite oon sillä kumminki aika hyvin aika pitkälle pärjänny
<pesasa> Joo, lähinnä vaan laiskuuttani, kun joutuu tekemään ylimääräistä, jos vaihtaa adsl-boxin.
<kirvesAxe> paww, sepäse ;)
<kirvesAxe> * pesasa
<kirvesAxe> ja mitäköhän mun pitäis digata ja pingata että tuo ip selviäisi?
<n1ko> sitä nimeä...
<kirvesAxe> oke
<pesasa> Jos tuohon edes saisi jonkun muun softan sisälle, niin olisi ihan kiva leikkiäkin, mutta kun tuossa on konffauksetkin sen Wippies-sivuston kautta.
<kirvesAxe> okei, IP-osoite löytyi, ja se kysyy passua, ja kovolle itselleen ei ainakaan pitäisi olla asetettu minkäänlaista passua...
<n1ko> Eikä se osaisi sitä tuossa kysyä vaikka olisikin. Se on sambatunnusten herja
<kirvesAxe> ööh
<kirvesAxe> mistäköhän senki passun tietäis...
<pesasa> Wippies-palveluista puheen ollen. Ajattelin vilkaista, oliko mulla tuolla jotain tarpeellistakin säilössä. Eipä kummempaa, mutta tällainen löytyi: http://pesasa.wippiespace.com/itk2011/IMAG1237.jpg
<pesasa> elias_a: Ping :-)
<kirvesAxe> tarpeellisinta mitä säilössä oli? :D
<pesasa> Suurin piirtein. Toki siellä oli myös video samasta tilanteesta.
<kirvesAxe> :D
<kirvesAxe> katos pirua, toi toimi kun mountilla yritti
<kirvesAxe> nyt kun vielä saan samat tiedot fstabiin niin tulee buutilla automaagisesti...
<elias_a> pesasa: pong
<elias_a> Ai niin tuo :D
<elias_a> Vai ajavat ne Wippiesin alas?
<elias_a> Onkos joku tietoinen siitä, saako niitä wippies-purkkeja fläsäytettyä millään toisella softalla?
<n1ko> on, ei saa
<n1ko> eikä sl koskaan oikein julkaissut niitä sorsiakaaan mitkä niiden ois pitänyt
<pesasa> Ne julkaisi jotain, mutta eivät sitten ilmeisesti viimeisimpiä versioita.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Gourmet
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3eiTPZ -> 2x46 Gourmet - Viikon VALO #98 | Viikon VALO
<tinyproblem> hyvää iltaa, apua kaivataan.
<tinyproblem> päivitin tossa 12.04->12.10 ja seurauksena on se, että ubuntu käynnistyy, mutta palkkeja tai mitään muuta vastaavaa ei ilmesty. ainoastaan taustakuva ja kuvakkeet
<tinyproblem> mitenkähän tätä kannattaisi lähteä purkamaan.
<tinyproblem> ekan kerran kun käynnistin, niin tuli se kirjautumisvalikko, mistä sai valittua gnome classicin, unityn ynnä muut. vois ehkä helpottaa, mikäli pääsis siihen uudelleen, mutta kysymys kuuluu, miten.
<yaquya> ctrl+alt+f1 pääsee virtuaalikonsoliin, kirjaudut sisään ja "sudo service lightdm restart" ehkä auttaa?
<tinyproblem> kiitos vinkistä, mutta ei tepsi. tuo virtuaalikonsolin komento oli mulle uus, ehkä löydän jonkun taikasanan sinne vielä.
<yaquya> oliko sulla ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager) asennettuna?
<tinyproblem> ei
<yaquya> joku virkeämpi varmaan osaa neuvoa paremmin, mutta toi (http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears) tepsi mulla joskus
<tinyproblem> ei pelittäny nuo vinkit.. ihme jutu
<tinyproblem> juttu*
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-04
<mlpug> moro, mulla on tässä koneessa ubuntu ja sitten mulla on yhden toisen ubuntupohjaisen distron livecd. Miten saan screenshotin tuon livedistron asennusohjelmasta?
<mlpug> ilmeisesti lähden sitä suorittamaan tän ubuntun jossain virtuaaliboxissa ja otan ubuntupuolelta normaalia screenshottia?
<elias_a> mlpug: Käynnistä livedistrolla, paina PrtScr ja tallenna kuva USB-tikulle?
<elias_a> Mistä vaiheesta pitäisi saada se kuva?
<mlpug> siitä ihan alusta kun se sanoo, että welcome, riittävästi levyä, netti toimii ja verkkovirtaan
<mjr> Virtuaalikonelähestymistapa lienee kätevin, esim. noin.
<mlpug> kytketty
<elias_a> Jep. Virtuaalikoneessa käynnistät niin saat mistä kohtaa tahansa sen kuvankaappauksen.
<puhuri> ja saa vaikka videokin :-) Itse olen käyttänyt recordmydesktop:pia, en tiedä onko paras (saa pelkästään yhden ikkunan kaapattua).
<elias_a> Se on hyvä. Ääni sille myös.
<elias_a> puhuri: Tuutko seminaariin?
<elias_a> http://floss.fi/pilvipalvelut-ja-internet-viestinta-snowdenin-jalkeen-seminaari-28-10
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/siI8zs -> Pilvipalvelut ja Internet-viestintä Snowdenin jälkeen -seminaari | FLOSS.fi | Tekstejä ja keskustelua vapaista ja avoimen lähdekoodin ohjelmistoista
<elias_a> puhuri: Saattaisi kiinnostaa.
<puhuri> elias_a: paikka on vähän hankala, turkulaiset on kuitenkin junansa kanssa taas myöhässä ja jäädyn laiturille kun odottelen paikallisjunaa, joka väistää mandoliinia
<puhuri> mutta ehkä voisin ilmottautua :-)
<puhuri> jaa, tuonne ei voikaan ilmottautua ilman javasciptiä (webropolin virhesivu on aivokuollut - ei pääse takaisin back-nappulalla js:n enabloimisen jälkeen)
<elias_a> Oho - enpäs tiennyt.
<elias_a> Pahoittelen.
<puhuri> webropol on meilläkin puitesopimuksen mukainen kysely-ympäristö, joten normaalia... - mielestäni limesurvey on kyllä selvästi parempi, mutta kukaan ei taida tarjota sitä Suomessa palveluna
<elias_a> puhuri: Itse asiassa muistelen että ainakin pari vuotta sitten tarjosi.
<Hejkki> joo, mullon toi ubuntu 13.10 ja RT3290 Wireless, en löydä tuohon vieläkään korjausta, onkohan siihen valmista korjausta
<Hejkki> siis wlan katkoo
<Hejkki> jännä kun 13.10 asennuslevyltä wlan toimi ok, mutta ei enää asennuksen jälkeen
<Hejkki> vai joudunko kääntään ite kernelin, siihen on nimittäin patchi
<tale> Hejkki: Eikö se patchi sitten ole mukana missään julkaistussa kernelissä?
<hahlo> 13.10 herätessään tässä atom-netbookissa sammuu heti uudestaan
<hahlo> pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
<hahlo> sitten toisella yrittämällä jää hereille
<Echramat1> Missä olikaan muistissa vanhojan verkkokorttien macit?
<mjr> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Echramat1> Kiitoksia, tosin nyt tajusin jo miksei se eth2:na toiminut itsekseen kun auto puuttui.
<Echramat1> --> älä kokoa koneita kun nukut
<kirvesAxe> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-05
<markosu> Osaatteko sanoa voisiko seuraava ympäristö toimia ja millaisia asetuksia vaaditaan? Kannettavaan liitetyn Nettitikun internetyhteys jaetaan 8-porttisen reitittimen kautta LTSP-päätteille?
<markosu> Tajusin juuri, että kaikkihan riippuu oikeastaan miten tuo reititin konfiguroidaan
<Kilpuri> juu.
<Kilpuri> Sitten vielä pitäisi olla viisas.
<Kilpuri> pitäisi tietää, että puhutaanko reitittimestä, kytkimestä vai sillasta
<markosu> hmm.. enpä osaa sanoa mikä olisi oikea laite kyseiseen ympäristöön, kytkin vai reititin
<elias_a> Sama se.
<elias_a> Teknisesti on melko sama miten tuon tekee kunhan se palvelin näkyy jokaiselle päätteelle.
<elias_a> Tai siis millä tuon tekee.
<elias_a> Olennaista on se, että se palvelin näkyy ja tarjoaa sen netbootin niille päätteille.
<elias_a> markosu: Olemassa on myös #ltsp freenode-verkossa. Tervetuloa sinne. Siellä on kaikki gurut.
<markosu> Ok, eli käyn hommaamassa perus 8porttisen kytkimen verkkokaupasta
<elias_a> markosu: Noin. Juu.
<markosu> Riittääkö ihan 10/100 vai pitääkö olla jo 1000?
<Kilpuri> Juu samoissa kuorissa on useinkin se kykin ja reititin, siis ne 8 reikää pelaavat keskenään nopeasti jne.
<Kilpuri> tota noin, minulla on oma sisäverkko projekti sen verran vaiheessa, että älä usko minua.
<Kilpuri> Oletko nyt siirtelemässä tietoa paljonkin vaiko pelkästään käyttämässä pääkonetta päätteellä?
<elias_a> markosu: Jos hintaero ei ole merkittävä, osta gigainen.
<elias_a> markosu: Turha tuosta on tehdä pullonkaulaa.
<elias_a> markosu: Videon katseleminen päätteessä siirtää aika paljon dataa ja et sinä halua, että siitä tulee pullonkaula, joka "osoittaa, että tämä ei toimi" ;-)
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/catalog/171b/Verkko-Kytkimet
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/rszOCY -> Kytkimet | Verkko | Verkkokauppa.com
<markosu> elias_a: Hyvä pointti, ainoa ongelma on tässä että joudun tässä vaiheessa laittaa omia rahoja hyvän puolesta kun en saanut rahoitusta säädöilleni
<Kilpuri> Laadusta en sano mitään, mutta näyttää noita gigaisia olevan olemassa.
<markosu> Pitää ensin osoittaa pilottiympäristöllä toiminnallisuus
<Kilpuri> Lähinnä olisin kysynyt, etä langallinen vai langaton. Minä kuvittelin rakentavani sisäverkkko jossa olisi varmuuskopiointi jollain koneella, sitten modeemi/reititin erikseen. (siis silllalla [kytkimellä]se sisäverkko)
<markosu> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/19034/dhfhk/ZyXEL-GS-108S-8-porttinen-10-100-1000-ethernet-kytkin
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/NwCSx6 -> ZyXEL GS-108S 8-porttinen 10/100/1000 ethernet kytkin. | 10/100/1000 | Kytkimet | Verkkokauppa.com
<markosu> Taidan ostaa tuon
<Kilpuri> juu minä katselin saman merkkistä, mutta siinä oli vähemmän reikiä.
<Kilpuri> Minulla on tämmöinen.
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/6690/dhrnq/Netwjork-300Mbps-WLAN-tukiasema-valkoinen-langaton-palomuuri
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/F2aoVg -> Netwjork 300Mbps WLAN-tukiasema, valkoinen, langaton palomuuri/reititin + 4 porttinen kytkin. | Tukiasemat 300Mbps | Langattomat | Verkkokauppa.com
<markosu> Kilpuri: Onko toiminut hyvin?
<tale> markosu: Eikös LTSP-päätteet ole tarkoitus reittittää palvelinkoneensa kautta nettiin?
<Kilpuri> markosu:  On toi toiminut, mutta se on sitten toinen juttu, että tarvitsinko tommoista kuitenkaan 4 porttisen kaapelimodeemin päälle olemaan. (voin tietysti laittaa sen narulla 2 koneen väliin, silloin on ainakin sisäverkko ethernetillä ja ulkoverkko wlanilla.....
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/5306/dffgv/ASUS-RT-N53-Dualband-802-11n-WLAN-reititin   <--tätä joku kehui ja tästä on se parempikin malli.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/tjPRe2 -> ASUS RT-N53 Dualband 802.11n WLAN-reititin. | Tukiasemat 300Mbps | Langattomat | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> Hetken luulin, että olemme offtopic kanavalla, no ehkä toi linkkien floodaaminen ei aiheuta sydämentykytystä ja kammiovärinää kenellekään.
<markosu> tale: Tuossa oli ajatuksena vähän se, että nettitikun reitittävä kone olisi ollut eri kuin LTSP-palvelin.
<markosu> tale: Eli nettitikun vaatimat säädöt poistuisi ympäristöstä kun LTSP-ympäristö siirrettäsiin varsinaisiin tiloihin.
<elias_a> markosu: Miksi sen noin pitäisi olla?
<elias_a> Määrittelet vain sen tikun WAN-puolen verkkoliittymäksi.
<elias_a> Toimii kyllä.
<tale> markosu: LTSP-palvelimessa määrittelet Internettiin vieväksi reitiksi nettitikkukoneen.
<tale> markosu: Kun siirrät LTSP-palvelimen tuotantoympäristöön, vaihdat reitiksi sen mikä siellä on.
<tale> markosu: Siis sen tuotantoympäristön reitittimen.
<markosu> elias_a: Kyseessä Huawei E3276 nettitikku niin vaati kolmannen osapuolen scriptejä niin tottunut siihen, että tuotantoympäristöissä en käytä scriptejä. Periaatteesta siis kyse
<markosu> tale: Kiitos vinkeistä, tekemällä oppii parhaiten että huomenna pääsee säätää LTSP ympäristöä kuntoon
<Kilpuri> No eikös toi rakkeneta vaan sillein, että ostat sen kytkimen ja mietit erikseen internettiin liittymistä, siis sitä millä modeemilla ja mistä nodesta? Sehän on sivuseikka, että nyt satut omistamaan mokkulan.
<markosu> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=45709.0
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/KF1FzQ -> Nettiyhteyden avaaminen laitteella Huawei E3276
<markosu> Ilmeisesti kyseisen tikun kanssa joutuu vielä ns. jumppamaan
<Kilpuri> öö. etkö ole vielä kokeillut sitä tukkua, vai jouduitko jumppaamaan?
<Kilpuri> *tikkua
<elias_a> markosu: Onkos tuossa huihaissa ulkoisen antennin paikkaa?
<elias_a> markosu: Suosittelisin vakikäyttöön kyllä sellaista värkkiä, jossa on ulkoisen antennin paikka.
<markosu> Kilpuri: Kokeilin tikkua Linux Mint 15 koneessa ja jouduin jumppaamaan. Käytin silloin https://github.com/Janhouse/4g-connect-linux scriptiä
<markosu> En ole kuitenkaan kokeillut tikkua vielä tuossa LTSP-palvelimeksi tarkoitetussa (Ubuntu 12.04.3) koneessa
<elias_a> No koita nyt ihmeessä ennen kuin teet asiasta sen kummempaa ongelmaa... :D
<markosu> elias_a: Ajattelin et kun huomenna on LTSP työpaja niin kaikki olisi neitseellistä :)
<Kilpuri> jos ja kun teet sen systeemin 12.04 pohjalle, etkä ole ensimmäisenä asentamassa 14.04 (muutamaan vuoteen), niin kokeile nyt vaan. Onko siinä loppullisessa ympäristössä samanlainen tikku?
<elias_a> markosu: Neitseellinen ei saa tarkoittaa samaa kuin pajan mittainen demoefekti :D
<elias_a> Nimim. been there, done that
<Kilpuri> No on se sen verran neitseellistä jos tänään asennat sen 12.04 ja kokeilet sitä tikkua, se asennus vie kuitenkin sen 30-40 minuuttia. Säästät sitä paja-aikaa.
<elias_a> Samaa mieltä. Tee lennosta dokumentaatio miten asensit sen ja kerrot pajassa miten se tehtiin ja kuinka kauan meni.
<Kilpuri> Juu niitä esityksiä on nähty, kuhn yhdessä on asennettu jotain puolen tunnin hommaa kolme tuntia, koska kukaan ei ole viitsinyt aikaisempana päivänä kokeilla kotona. (tai on ajatelu / kokeiltu väärällä käyttöjärjestelmällä)
<markosu> Okei, laitoin koneen tulille :)
<markosu> Lopullisessa ympäristössä on seniorikeskuksen toimistoverkko. Tiedä sitä millaisia säätöjä siellä vaaditaan.
<elias_a> No ainakin sitä säätöä riittää :)
<Kilpuri> juu ja teet sitten 2 kpl levyjä, 64 ja 32 bittiset.
<Kilpuri> Jos se olisi neitseellistä, niin UCK:lla joku tekisi asioita hienosti, mutta se ei taida tulla kysymykseen nyt.
<Kilpuri> siinä menisi muutenkin aikaa ja tupakkaa
<markosu> Aijuu, pitää vähän mainostaa www.koneetkiertoon.fi firmaa joka tosiaan lahjoitti välineitä LTSP-ympäristöä varten.
<markosu> Ilman kyseistä firmaa en olisi säätämässä ikäihmisille LTSP-ympäristöä
<elias_a> Arvasin :)
<elias_a> Onko yhteistyö sujunut hyvin?
<markosu> On joo, firman edustaja tulee huomenna säätämään mun kanssa
<markosu> http://coss.fi/2012/08/31/ei-ltspta-tai-openofficea-tampereelle/  <-- tarkoitus on myös osoittaa LTSP:n toimivuus Tampereella :)
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/uywzqJ -> Ei LTSP:tä tai OpenOfficea Tampereelle - COSS.fi
<Kilpuri> En kyllä tajunnut vieläkään tota verkon rakennetta, onko siinä pääkoneessa / serverissä 2 verkkokorttia?
<elias_a> Voi olla, ei tartte olla välttämättä.
<Kilpuri> elias_a:  aivan niin, ei ole pakko jos ei taho.
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Tuolla perusteet: http://ltsp.fi/?page_id=32
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/UoGwCL -> Lue ensin | LTSP.fi
<markosu> Meni jumpaksi. lsusb antaa kyllä Bus 002 Device 005: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<markosu> Ilmeisesti ongelmana on että gui:n kautta modeemi ei toimi eli pitää kokeilla tuota scriptiä josta puhuin aikaisemmin
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/c5c4829eb27c139630fec7f9ddbde256
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/PBk15v -> c5c4829eb27c139630fec7f9ddbde256.png
<Kilpuri> ^näinkö sitä ollaan tekemässä^ ?
<markosu> http://ltsp.fi/howto/Intro/LTSP-PNP.png
<markosu> noin mutta maapallon ja reitittimen välissä kone, jossa nettitikku
<Kilpuri> No se on modeemi (=reititin)
<Kilpuri> ei, kun joo, siihen tulee 1 kone lisää, mutta onko se sitten sama, kuin toi serveri tossa kuvassa ja siitä serveristä sitten maapallolle?
<markosu> juu
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/e0e49dea60fbbe529ae1c6049f59af15   <--tollein 2 korttinen rakennelma?
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/KCykcJ -> e0e49dea60fbbe529ae1c6049f59af15.png
<markosu> Jep
<markosu> Sain netin järjestymään. SGS3 kännykkä usb kaapelilla kiinni koneeseen ja yhteys oli valmis.
<markosu> Nettitikun kanssa taistelu jatkuu paremmalla ajalla.
<Hejkki> markosu: ei sul oo wlanii?
<Hejkki> konees, eli onko läppäri vai pöytäkone :>
<Hejkki> niijoo toi kuva, oot tollasta kotiverkkoo väsääs :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-06
<markosu> Tunnin säädöt niin ensimmäinen pääte saatiin buutattua LTSP -ympäristössä
<markosu> Yllättävän helppoa
<markosu> Nyt enää pikku säätöjä
<Kilpuri> hyvä
<tale> Joo, LTSP on hyvin toteutettu.
<tale> Vuonna 2008 asentelin niitä. Silloin ainoa mitä en saanut toimimaan oli päätteen ruudun näyttäminen toisella päätteellä.
<tale> markosu: Toimiiko tuo nyt?
<elias_a> tale: Siis Epoptes?
<elias_a> Kyllähän se toimii.
<elias_a> Henkilökohtainen inhokkini :D
<markosu> Heh, ei olla päästy niin pitkälle
<markosu> Tosin ei meillä ole kunnon kuvaa mitä ympäristössä pitäisi olla. Ajattelin että virityksessä menee koko päivä
<elias_a> Syy miksi inhoan Epoptesin käyttöä on se, että useimmiten käyttäjille (oppilaille) jätetään kertomatta, että sellaista käytetään. Pätee toki myös vastaaviin suljettuihin ohjelmiin.
<puhuri> eikö noita ole ollut aina? cp/m-luokassa 80-luvulla oli jo vastaava toiminto - tosin siinä huomasi häiriöstä, jos opettaja ryhtyi katsomaan (analoginen kun oli)
<elias_a> Voi olla. Ei se silti siitä laillista tee.
<Paavi2_0_> se on laitonta vain, jos siitä ei selvästi etukäteen kerrota. joissakin opetustilanteista siitä on hyötyä.
<puhuri> onko kukaan törmännyt, että jpeg-kuvaa gimpillä avatessa ufraw-gimp -prosessi jää jumiin (ts. 98% CPU:ta) eikä lataus onnistu
<puhuri> osa jpeg-kuvista avautuu ihan ok, mutta osa ei
<puhuri> "sudo dpkg -r ufraw-gimp; gimp kuva.jpg, sudo aptitude install ufraw-gimp" ei ole kovin hauska rutiini
<Paavi2_0_> ei ole tullut eteen. varmaan joku gimpin bugi, koska eihän ufrawia tarvita jpeg-kuvien käsittelyyn, vai hä?
<puhuri> näemmä .gimp-2.6/pluginrc:ssä on (extension "3fr,arw,bay,bmq,cine,cr2,crw,cs1,dc2,dcr,dng,erf,fff,hdr,ia,jpg,k25,kc2,kdc,mdc,mef,mos,mrw,nef,nrw,orf,pef,pxn,qtk,raf,raw,rdc,rw2,rwl,sr2,srf,srw,sti,tif,ufraw,x3f")
<puhuri> eli myös .jpg-päätteelliset koetetaan avata tuolla
<mjr> jännää
<mjr> ehkä jotkut kamerat embeddaa rawinsa jpg-version yhteyteen jotenkin?
<puhuri> ja kun poistin tuon jpg:n tuolta niin johan pääsi sensuroimaan kuvia :-)
<puhuri> määritetty tuolla 'ufraw-0.18/ufraw_routines.c:const char raw_ext[]' mistä se tungetaan käyttäjäkonfikseen: ufraw-0.18/ufraw-gimp.c:    gimp_register_load_handler("file_ufraw_load", (char *)raw_ext, "");
<tale> elias_a: Joo. Ehkä se oli muinoin joku muu nimi, mutta tuo toiminnallisuus juuri.
<Iltsu> mjr, toisinpäi, raweis on esikatselu-jpeg mukan
<Mokkeli> Heippa, minkälainen mokkula sopii Ubuntun kanssa?
<Mokkeli> Tai reititin?
<Mokkeli> ts. 3G/4G:tä tukeva reititin, mistä tietäisi mikä sopii?
<jjo> luulisi, että reitittimellä ei ole hirveästi tekemistä käyttöjärjestelmän kanssa
<puhuri> pahimmillan voi olla ohjaussofta vain windows, mutta selainpohjaisia taitaa olla suurin osa
<FrozenZia> Siis miten on mahdollista, että Thunderbirdin uusimmalle versiolle ei löydy suomenkielistä tukea? "Järki" sanois (mun mielestä), että niin kauan kuin ko ohjelman ko kielen paketti ei ole valmiina, niin sitä EI päivitetä.
<FrozenZia> Vai olenko vain niin sokea, etten löydä 17.0.5:lle sitä kielipakettia vaikka se on oikeasti jossain olemassa?
<tale> FrozenZia: Kyllä thunderbirdin saa suomenkieliseksi.
<tale> FrozenZia: Ehkä thunderbird-l10n-fi on asentamatta?
<FrozenZia> kaverilla on Ubuntu 10.04, sille tuli päivitys, sen jälkeen TB on englanninkielinen.
<FrozenZia> Tsekataan se...
<tale> FrozenZia: Se taas on bugi. Päivitys sotkee. Sen saa takaisin suomenkieliseksi käsin korjaamalla.
<FrozenZia> tyyliin "peruuttamalla" sen päivityksen vai?
<tale> FrozenZia: Ei, vaan siirtämällä sen kielipaketin Thunderbirdin lisäosaksi.
<tale> FrozenZia: Tässä neuvotaan ja selitetään http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=42554.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xjA5t6 -> Thunderbird muuttui englanninkieliseksi
<FrozenZia> Hmmm -- juu, sen tyyppistä olin jo löytänyt ja lukenut, mut kun versio on 17.0.5 ja kun yrittää löytää sen .xpi:tä, niin eipähän löydy. Koitan kait käyttää tuota 12.0.1:ta
<FrozenZia> Eiku - face palm - .... ööö, joo.
<FrozenZia> Joo, siellähän se xpi-hakemisto oli, ihan niin kuin ohjeissa on ollut. Hainpas tässä sanontaa, jolla sanoa, ettei kannata tehdä hätäisesti asioita -- ei ollut etsimääni, mutta: "hätäinen huoran naipi". Huh huh.
<FrozenZia> Kiitos teille! Ensi kerralla silmä käteen kun luen ohjeita.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-07
<markosu> Tuli mieleen sellainen, että voiko virtuaalikoneen kloonata ns. oikeaksi koneeksi oikealle raudalle? Olisi näppärä jos voisi säätää LTSP-palvelinta virtuaalisesti ja testailla sitä, jonka jälkeen virtuaalikoneen voisi siirtää tuotantoon.
<anacron> riippuu varmaan vähän siitä virtuaalikoneesta, tallennustavasta ja käyttiksestä
<elias_a> markosu: Samaa mietin, mutta siinä tulee se ongelma, että se virtuaalikonekin haistelee raudasta yhtä ja toista asennusvaiheessa.
<markosu> Ehkä se kokeilemalla selvii ja jonkun rescue ajon ajaminen ajureiden takia ei välttämättä ole liian kova homma.
<markosu> anacron: Ubuntu LTS version päälle rakennettu LTSP-PNP palvelinta olisi tarkoitus säätää
<anacron> tjoo en voi sanoa kokeilleeni kyllä koskaan
<anacron> tiedän että meillä töissä tehdään noin imagetasolla windows ja mäkkikoneille
<anacron> ts. jos pystyt luoda oman livelevyn niin sehän on käytännössä siinä
<anacron> vaikka linux onkin ehkä helpoin noista käyttiksistä siinä suhteessa että kun valmiin asennuksen lyö toiselle raudalle niin se todennäköisesti toimii
<puhuri> lähinnä levyn tyyppi vaikuttaa - jos kvm:llä tekee virtuaalikoneen, jonka levyn määrittelee SCSI/SATA-levynä niin levyimagen siirto suoraan rautaan onnistuu
<puhuri> jos käyttää uuid-määrittelyjä /etc/fstab:issa niin vaikka asemat tulee eri nimillä niin ei vaikuta
<puhuri> en ole varma oliko 12.04, mutta ainankin debian 7 tunnistaa virtuaalikoneiden verkkoliitäntöjen mac-osoitteet eikä tee niille pysyvää mäppäystä
<puhuri> itse teen käytännössä kaikki kokeilut
<puhuri> läppärissä kvm-virtualisoituna - muutama valmis image (12.04, wheezy) mistä virt-managerilla kloonaus
<markosu> Hyvä tietää
<puhuri> grubin kanssa voi joutua säätämään, mutta eräisiin toisiin järjestelmiin linux siirtyy raudalta toiselle aika kivuttomasti
<puhuri> verkkokortit ja/tai levyasemat toisinaan aiheuttaa säätämistä imagea toiseen siirrettäessä, mutta "sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*" + buutti korjaa tilanteen helpoiten
<puhuri> * eräisiin toisiin järjestelmiin _verrattuna_ (liikutit hiirtä, kone käynnistetään uudelleen 60 sekunnin kuluttua)
<puhuri> aikanaan tuli ihmeteltyä kun koneita oli kloonattu putkeen useita kertoja niin verkkoliitännät oli sitten eth15:sta ja vataavia - ennen kuin tajuttiin tuo udev-säätö
<puhuri> sitä ennenhän usean verkkokortin kanssa oli riskinä että buutissa / kernelin päivityksessä kortit menee eri järjestykseen
<AinoUnhola> Pitäs saada kaikki graafiset paketit poistettua
<AinoUnhola> millähän niksillä moinen onnistuisi
<AinoUnhola> Eli periaatteessa kaikki mikä dependaa X:ään?
<jjo> miksi?
<jjo> ja tuo X:n poistaminen varmaankin ratkaisisi ensimmäisen ongelman
<mjr> jos poistaa libx11-6:n niin varmaan ne melkolailla lähtis
<jjo> jos asennus on normiubuntu, niin aika moni poisto-operaatio poistaa sitten myös sen toplevel-metapaketin
<jjo> jonka jälkeen apt saattaa nähdä jonkin verran uusia kandidaatteja autoremovelle
<jjo> niitä sitten harkiten
<Hejkki> onko ubuntu 13.10:Ssä mahdollisuus asentaa komentoriviltä tavis cd:llä? Oon asentamassa ubuntu-gnome versiota ja se ei aukaise asennusruutua mutta komentoriville pääsen
<Kumiorava> onks jollain kokemuksia dell omsan asennuksesta 64bit ubuntu serveriin?
<Kumiorava> ei tunnu istuvan millään
<Kumiorava> omreport: error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Kumiorava> kovasti on kokeiltu 32bit paketista purettua pam_unixia mut ei
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-08
<tale> Kumiorava: Oletko asentanut siihen 32-bittisyyden tuen?
<tale> Kumiorava: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/urWhf2 -> 32bit_and_64bit - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Myrtti> "sillä käydyt keskustelut lokitetaan automaattisesti." --> "sillä käydyt keskustelut julkaistaan automaattisesti"
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hyvä pointti, eikös sulla ole paikalliset natsat vaihtaa? (;
 * Tm_T jakaa vastuuta
<Myrtti> toki, mutta ajattelin keskustella asiasta ensin
<Myrtti> natsat on, natsit puuttuu
<Tm_T> minun puolesta toteuta ihmeessä tuo muutos, koska kertoo paremmin mistä kyse
<puhuri> tarvitseeko tuossa olla "automaattisesti"
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-09
<pesasa> Onko nyt tosiaan niin, että Ubuntun Firefoxin open-dialogia ei voi saada millään näyttämään kuvista mitään esikatselukuvaa?
<pesasa> Täti haluaisi tilailla netin kautta paperikuvia (tyyliin ifolor). Aika ankeaa, jos oikeasti pitää ensin selailla kuvat jollain muulla ohjelmalla, ottaa ylös tiedostonimet (IMG012345.JPG) ja sitten selaimella lähetellä kuvia valitsemalla ne pelkän nimen mukaan.
<jjo> jos niistä ottaa kopiot toisaalle, niin ei tarvihe ainakaan nimien perusteella etsiä
<pesasa> Googlailun perusteella näyttää siltä, että ongelma on ollut jo vuonna 2007.
<pesasa> jjo: No ankea on toikin vaihtoehto. Erityisesti ruveta opettamaan tollastakaan tädille, jonka tietotekniset taidot ovat... no, mitä ovat.
<pesasa> Vaimolle ton voi vielä opettaa noinkin.
<pesasa> Googlailun perusteella Gnomen open-dialogi on sellainen, että siinä preview-ominaisuus pitää napsaista päälle sovelluskohtaisesti (sovelluksen käännön yhteydessä?). Firefoxiin ei sitten ole tuota laitettu.
<pesasa> Open- ja save-dialogit ovat olleet Gnomen häpeätahra jo pitkään muutenkin.
<Echramath> Mites Chromium?
<Echramath> Mulla näkyy nimittäin esikatselu.
<pesasa> Samaa dialogian näytti käyttävän.
<Echramath> Ei kun niin mulla on XFCe, ei mitään.
<Echramath> Eihän se selaimesta tuli niinkuin ylempänä lukee.
<pesasa> Echramath: Ja mulla itselläni on KDE, jonka kanssa Chromium käyttää KDE:n dialogia.
<pesasa> Ei siis Chromiumissakaan näyttänyt esikatselua.
<pesasa> Tämä 12.04.3:ssa.
<DrGrov> Terve
<DrGrov> Mitäs tänne? Olis täs vähän mietittävää USB:in suhteen tuos uudes emossa.
<Echramath> Mikäpä siinä kummastuttaa?
<DrGrov> Ku tuo näppis ei tarttis olla usbi 3.0 kiinni vaan mieluiten usbi 2.0:ssa kiinni, etupanelista ku ei tuon uefi biosin kautta saa järkee :D
<DrGrov> Et mietin et saisko jotenki terminaalin kautta komennolla katottua et mikäs on missäki usbiportissa kiinni?
<Echramath> lsusb
<Echramath> En ole nyt kyllä ihan varma kuinka tätä tulkitaan.
<DrGrov> Se on kyl sekavan tuntuinen tuo outputti tuosta lsusb:sta
<DrGrov> Mut antaa osvittaa jotenkin, tuntuis turhalta käyttää etupanelissa näppäimistöä jos ne tod. on usbi 3.0 portteja
<DrGrov> Eikö yleensä ne usbi 3.0 portit oo edessä?
<mjr> tjaa, aluksi kai ennemminkin takana kun puuttui mm. standardiheaderi, mutta kai niitä alkanee olla edessäkin
<DrGrov> Terve mjr
<DrGrov> Nyt selvis, edessä on usbi 3.0 headeri, siis sisältäen ne kaks etupanelissa olevaa usbi porttia.
<Echramath> Mulla onkin näemmä enimmäkseen 1.1:siä...
<DrGrov> Sellaista mietin et mitenköhän sit näkis 13.10:ssa emon sekä prossun lämpötilan?
<DrGrov> Biosissa laitoin tuulettimen pienemmille kierroksille koska piti kovaa ääntä. Ja sit jonkun ylirajan prossun lämpötilalle, 55 astetta.
<mjr> lm-sensors -paketin sensors-softa (komentorivillä, kaipa noita on guihinkin)
<DrGrov> Mut olis kiva nähdä suoraan 13.10:ssä et miten tuo prossu oikeesti lämpenee näin normikäytössä.
<DrGrov> mjr: Ok, tuo auttaa jo paljon tähän hätään :) Huomasin et se kylmenee äkkiä jos yrittää biosista uudelleenkäynnistymisen yhteydessä kattoo se lämpötila.
<DrGrov> mjr: Millainen setuppi sulla muuten on?
<pesasa> Echramath: Tuosta open-dialogista vielä. Nyt selvisi, että Firefox avaakin ihan järjellisen open-dialogin, jossa _on_ kuvien esikatselu. Ifolor kuitenkin käyttää flash-palikkaa, jolla tiedostot yritetään lähettää. Flashilla open-dialogi ei näytä esikatselukuvia.
<mjr> sellainen jossa ei tarvi huolehtia usb3:sista vielä :]
<mjr> paitsi työläppärissä on yks
<DrGrov> mjr: :)
<DrGrov> mjr: Tuos entisessä koneessa meni emo ja ei löytynyt uutta niin tuli sitten hankittua tää korvaajaksi.
<mjr> Oon sitä jopa joskus hyödyntänyt kovalevyn kera. Ko ostin teraisen taskulevyn niin kyllä siitä kuitenkin pari euroa lisää maksoi jotta olis kolmonen, että jaksaa käyttää tulevaisuudessakin
<DrGrov> mjr: Hyvän ratkaisun teit. Itse kans katsoin noita muistitikkuja ja päätin et mieluiten mis on kolmonen.
<mjr> (vastineeksi ko. levyltä kestää hetken aikaa tunnistua usb 2 -töpselissä, mutta toimii sentään sit kuitenkin)
<pesasa> Lisäksi Ifolorin flash-kikkare pyytää hakemaan jpg- tai jpeg-päätteisiä tiedostoja, joten dialogi selaa ja näyttää vain, jpg- ja jpeg-päätteisiä tiedostoja. Ei esim JPG-päätteisiä, joita kaikki nuo valokuvat ovat.
<pesasa> Ei ihme, ettei täti ollut saanut lähetettyä kuvia tilaukseen.
<pesasa> Ja lisäksi osa kuvista oli nimetty uudelleen muotoon "IMG012345.JPGMinä ja pappa". No, tästä kai selvitään kouluttamalla.
<pesasa> Jos tuosta jotain hyötyä haluaa löytää, niin tilattavat kuvat voi merkitä vaihtamalla päätteen JPG -> jpg, jolloin vain tilattavat kuvat näkyvät avausdialogille. :-/
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-10
<edward-lopez> hola aqui quien habla español
<tale> edward-lopez: No habla espanol. Finnish channel.
<edward-lopez> no lo entiendo
<tale> edward-lopez: Noloa on tosiaan.
<edward-lopez> chao
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/BirdFont
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RRe8M2 -> 3x46 BirdFont - Viikon VALO #150 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-03
<Yohio_> tx
<Tekno__> http://muropaketti.com/intel-huijasi-testeissa-yli-vuosikymmen-sitten-maksaa-15-dollaria-korvauksia-per-pentium-4-tietokone
<sesev> hmm amd:ltä loppunut tuki näihin vanhempiin radeoneihin, katselin että open source ajureiden pitäisi silti radeon hd 4800 sarjalle toimia
<sesev> asentelin ja katsoin ettei ollut catalyst asennettuna, mutta siltikään järjestelmä ei näy tunnistavan tuota näyttistä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-04
<Mirv> sesev: nykyään ne avoimet ajurit esim. tolle sarjalle on varsin hyviä, toimivat paremmin kuin catalystit ja nopeuskin on lähes sama
<Mirv> sesev: kannattaa varmistaa että on uusin laitetuki asennettuna jos käytössä 12.04 LTS
<Mirv> 14.04 LTS on ok sellaisenaan
<Mirv> catalyst on voinut tietty jättää jotain rippeitä taakseen niin että avoimet eivät oikein toimi
<tale> Onko 14.04:ssä nyt vika, jossa Libreoffice ei osaa lähettää tiedostoa sähköpostina Thunderbirdillä? Tiedosto ei menekään liitteeksi, vaan otsikoksi tulee tiedoston nimi.
<ansa> onko tuommoinen joskus toiminut?
<ansa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/841184 - näköjään toimii ainakin mulla jos tuota viimeistä ohjetta noudattaa
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 841184 in Baltix "LibreOffice ignores default email client" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-05
<thonza> Saisinko asentaa Ubuntun mun ps3lle?
<thonza> Mulla on tällänen YDL poltettu debianilla dvdeelle mut en ilmeisesti ollut kysynyt lupaa moiseen säätöön
<thonza> Ubuntu ja YDL samaa possee
<thonza> Ainiin unohdin mainita että mun ps3 on 4.60 freemiksi setti. Toivottavasti teillä on lupa myöntää tälläst lupaa mulle?
<thonza> En kyselis täällä ellen olisi jo kokeillut kaikkea mitä kysymättä löisin ja kokeilin sitten mut ei nabinnu midiksii
<thonza> Ai ootte jo nugumas no venataas ko heräjätte kauniilta unixlta
<thonza> herää ninnu!
<thonza> ninnu: ookko paikal ees
<thonza> ninnnu:uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<thonza> Mä poltin YDL:n dvd:lle ja asensin sen ps3 4.60 mutta en lähtenyt päälle. missä vika?
<thonza> Oho, ps3lmeni en käynnistynyt dvdltä
<thonza> siis se ei toiminut siinä pleikkarissa
<thonza> Mitä pitää tehdä että YDL dvd asentuu pleikkari3lle?
<jjo> eikö pleikkarista poistettu linux-tuki jossain päivityksessä?
<jjo> on toki mahdollista, että sen saa kikkailemalla asentumaan silti
<thonza> ilmasilla kikoilla?
<jjo> virallinen kanta näkyy ainakin olevan, että homma ei pelaa: https://www.playstation.com/ps3-openplatform/
<thonza> no maksa luonnossa
<thonza> siis käykö se jos maksan luonossa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-06
<tale> Oletteko samaa mieltä vikailmoituksen ratkaisusta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/1384117
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1384117 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "Search does not find mariadb" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Mikaela> enpä taida olla
<Mikaela> millä tavalla mariadb poikkeaa niin paljon mysql:stä, että se vaatii expert moden? Tuo ratkaisu taas vaikuttaa erikoiselta siksikin, ettei 15.04 ole julkaistu ja 14.04 on LTS.
<puhuri> pakettitietojen perusteella ainoa ero näyttäsii olevan, että mysql on Supported: 5y ja mukana useissa Task:eissa
<tale> Kirjoitin kommentin tuohon vikailmoitukseeni, saa nähdä pääseekö se pois tuosta invalid-luokasta.
<tale> Sitten vallan muuta.
<tale> Libreofficen Lähetä -toiminto ei osaa pistää tiedostoa liitteeksi, vaan tiedoston nimi tulee sähköpostin otsikoksi.
<tale> Löysin vikailmon: https://www.libreoffice.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=63917
<lubotu3> bugs.freedesktop.org bug 63917 in Libreoffice "Send document as Email:No Attachment in Thunderbird" [Major,Resolved: worksforme]
<tale> Tuossa on kummaa kun se ilmeni jo 12.04:ssä, mielestäni se siinä toimi.
<tale> Olisiko mahdollista tuo vika ilmenee 64-bitin Ubuntuissa, ja 32-bittiset toimi? Nimittäin 12.04 oli 32-bittinen ja uusi 14.04 on 64-bittinen.
<tale> Siinä oli uuden koneen hankinta ja asensin kokonaan uudestaan kopsaten vaan käyttäjien kotihakemistot.
<thonza_> Saisinko cfw pleikkari3 4.60?
<Iltsu> et
<Mikaela> käyn jotakin tehdäkseni vahvistamassa #1384117 (mariadb & lubuntu-software-center) bugin ja katson koskeeko minuakin
<Mikaela> hyvin löytyy mysql, ei tuloksia haulla mariadb.
<Mikaela> eli nyt bugi koskee kahta henkilöä, joista kaksi tilaa kaikkia muutoksia ja kuumuus on nyt 12
<thonza_> Saisinko Ubuntun plaikari3lle?
<Iltsu> niiku sulle eile sanottii ni ei nykyää enää
<Mikaela> minun ymmärtääkseni tuki siihen poistettiin jo muutama vuosi sitten
<puhuri> itse asensin testimielessä (silloin vielä vanha putkitelkka, eli käyttö heikkoa) vuosia sitten ja sitten suunnilleen seuraavassa PS3:n softapäivityksessä tuki katosi
<puhuri> eli jos on ekaa mallia oleva PS3, jota ei ole koskaan päivitetty niin voi onnitustua. Mutta eipä sillä ole pystynyt pelaamaankaan vähään aikaan.
<LucaB> + sony ei vissii tykkää hirveesti virittelijöistä
<kirvesAxe> eli jos pleikkarin softaversio on sitä tuoreempi niin ei onnistu
<Mikaela> Oliko siinä vielä jokin, että sillä Linux-tuella kierrettiin suojaukset täysin tai jotakin?
 * Mikaela elää PS2 aikaa, vaikka sitäkään ei ole tullut pelattua lähiaikoina
<thonza_> sony yrittää syrjäyttää mut kuolemaan
<LucaB> "antakaa mun syrjäytyy rauhassa"
<thonza_> Sillai kelasin ko ps3 4.60 niin jos sen päivittäis 4.65cfw. vai oonko viel messis?
<thonza_> Minkä version Ubuntu dvd.iso:n lataan poltettavaks?
<LucaB> sen mitä sä haluat käyttää?
<thonza_> Mitä pitää tehä että plaikkari3:n käynnistää dvd:n?
<Mikaela> luulen, että jollakin ps3-keskeisellä kanavalla voisi saada apua siihen nopeammin
<mjr> Vaikka saisitkin siihen linuxin (jos siis siinä on ikivanha firmis), niin ubuntua et. Älä jatka kyselyä tai vaikutat trollilta.
<thonza_> En tiennyt ette ubuntua saa uuteen firmikseen
<mjr> oh wait, wanha ubuntuhan oli näköjään oikeesti portattukin, olin siis väärässä osittain
<mjr> sulle sanottiin niin ihan juuri viimeksi
<Mikaela> Kuinkakohan ajan tasalla kyseinen porttaus on, kun tuki on poistettu.
<mjr> Mikaela, 9.04
<mjr> yli 5 vuotta vanha
<Mikaela> Tuki päättynyt October 23, 2010
<thonza_> ps3taika dvd + ohjeet maksaa vailla tän powerpc linux on ilmanen.
<pesasa> Eikös noiden kanssa käynyt silloin niin, että Yhdysvaltain merivoimatko osti Pleikkareita paljon johonkin laskentatehtäviin Linuxilla varustettaviksi. Sitten Sony veti sen tuen pois päivityksellä.
<mjr> "The "Other OS" feature is disabled by firmware version 3.21 but still runs on older consoles that have firmware 3.15 or lower." joten tää 4.60 on selkeesti niin uusi ettei siinä toimi mikään linux joten voit lopettaa siitä kyselyn
<mjr> pesasa, harrasti jotkut niitä joo. Tollasessa käytössä ei välttämättä oo tarvista päästää niitä käsiksi playstation networkiin tosin...
<pesasa> Totta.
<mjr> "On March 28, 2010, Sony announced it would be disabling the ability to run other operating system with the v3.21 update, due to security concerns about OtherOS.[30] This update would not affect any existing supercomputing clusters, due to the fact that they are not connected to PSN and would not be forced to update. However, it would make replacing the individual consoles that compose the clusters very difficult if not impossible, since any newer ...
<mjr> ... models with the v3.21 or higher would not support Linux installation directly." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3_cluster
<mjr> sai jopa varoaikaa varmistaakseen ettei ne pääse sinne
<mjr> mut olihan tuo aika vittumaista toki sonylta, poistaa fiitsö jota oli suorastaan markkinoinnissa käytetty
<thonza_> no nyt tiedän
<thonza_> mikä posse tota uutta pleikkaria säätää?
<thonza_> ja kuka on työnantaja? helsiki vois rahottaa paljolla rahalla
<thonza_> Mulla ei ole aikasemmin ollu fiemaa mut laitetaan se mun nimiin ja lähetetään hakemus toimitiloihin ja pleikkari3:n
<thonza_> Onko joku mun messis?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-07
<pesasa> Onkos kellään muulla tullut lähipäivinä ongelmaa Ubuntun kernel-päivityksen kanssa?
<pesasa> apt-get upgrade yrittää päivittää mm. pakettia linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic ja se tyssää update-initramfs:ään.
<tale> Ei nyt ihan lähipäivien juttu, mutta jos levytila on täyttynyt vanhoista kernel-versioista niin sitten päivitys ei ole mennyt.
<pesasa> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-39-generic
<pesasa> ja sen perään:
<pesasa> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<pesasa> Jaa, kappas /boot on tullut täyteen.
<pesasa> Oliko tässä asennuksessa tommonenkin erikseen.
<tale> pesasa: Ubuntussa ainaki oli vika, että se uuden kernelin asentaessaan ei poistanut vanhoja, jolloin niitä kertyi, ja yksi kernel vie yli 100 Mtavua.
<pesasa> Just. /boot:in kokona näköjään 236 MB.
<tale> Ja kun levy on täynnä, ei apt-get remove ehkä toimi, jolloin pitää poistaa rm:llä niitä vanhojen kernelien tiedostoja tilaa viemästä, ja sitten apt-get remove loput.
<pesasa> tale: Miksei apt-get remove toimi?
<jjo> en kyllä keksi miksi se ei toimisi
<tale> pesasa: Jos levy on täynnä, eli /root ei ole tilaa niin se removekin hyytyy. En tarkemmin tiedä mihin se tilaa tarvitsisi.
<pesasa> Nyt syytän kyllä distroa. Asennusohjelma on tehnyt osioinnit sun muut oletusasetuksilla.
<jjo> eikä vanhoja kerneleitä kuulu automaattisesti poistaakaan
<pesasa> Kyllä /root:lla on tilaa yli 156 GB.
<tale> Ei Ubuntu mielestäni automaattisesti tee erillistä /boot osiota.
<jjo> mutta apt-get autoremovella ne kai tarjottiin postettavaksi
<pesasa> tale: Siitä vähän yllätyinkin. Jaa, olisko tässä lvm tai jotain sellaista. Virtuaalikone kyseessä.
<pesasa> jjo: Jep. Kiitos vinkistä. Pohdinkin, että pitääkö lähteä metsästämään, mitä kernel-paketteja onkaan asennettuna.
<pesasa> Joo, nyt meni asennukset läpi. Kiitoksia.
<pesasa> Eli ilmeisesti tuon lvm:n takia on /boot erikseen ja sen koko ei pelannut hyvin yhteen sen kanssa, että vanhoja kerneleitä ei poisteta.
<tale> Kylläpäs osasin hyvin arvata oikean vian heti ekalla yrittämällä.
<puhuri> yleensä tuli vastaan vanhassa (debian) asennuksessa, kun kernelit+initramfs kasvaneet niin että ei oletusosoitnnin mukaiseen boot:iin mahtunut kuin yksi kernel kerrallaan...
<puhuri> päivitys oli aina säätämistä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-08
<Tekno__> kannttaako 14.03 päivittää
<Tekno__> eiku mikä tämä o
<Tekno__> 14.04 edelline
<Tekno__> mikä näis on suuntaus
<Tekno__> meneeks ubuntu kokoajan kevyemmäks vai raskaammaks
<Tekno__> pitäskö lopettaa päivittämine
<ninnnu_> Riippuu haluutko vakautta vai tuoreita versioita, raskaammaksi, ei. Jos haluaa kevyempää niin xubuntu/lubuntu
<czr_> xubuntussa on edelleen jotain käsittämättömiä ruudunlukitusongelmmia
<czr_> aina joskus päätyy tilanteeseen mis ruutua ei vain saa auki, joko videosignaalia ei vaan tule tai sit tilalla on login mistä ei pääse läpi, yms
<czr_> I am sad panda
<tale> Lubuntu on ihan hyvä, ja toimii ripeästi XP:n aikuisissa tietsikoissa.
<Mirv> testasin tuettuja muistimääriä http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/PAE :ta päivittäessä, ja Lubuntun pystyi asentamaan 128MB koneeseen vielä. tosin 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS:llä asennusohjelman takia (ja toki muutenkin) 192MB minimi.
<Mirv> sanoisin siis että jos muistia tuo 192MB, niin ei haittaa kuinka vanha kone on. yhteen Windows ME:llä alun perin toimitettuun koneeseen solahti Lubuntu 14.04 LTS iloisesti juuri
<Mirv> joten ilmeisesti n. 14 vuotta vanha kone
<jjo> harmi vaan, että niillä koneilla ei sitten pysty kuitenkaan tekemään juuri mitään vaikka käyttis asentuukin
<Iltsu> on varmaaa sulava käyttökokemus :D
<Tekno__> päivitin ubuntun
<Tekno__> nyt tulee joku virheilmotus käynnistäes
<Tekno__> SUCCESS
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/QRemoteControl
<Mirv> jjo: Iltsu: ei mitään ongelmaa ko. käyttäjällä, selailu onnistui chromiumilla kaikkeen mihin tarvitsi. muistia oli kyllä jopa luksusmaiset 256MB.
<Mirv> tottumuskysymyksiä myös. jos ei ole kiire, ei ole kiire.
<Iltsu> juuu
<Iltsu> ei mulkestäis pää
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-09
<Mikaela> Vähän offtopiccia, mutta tietääkö kukaan onko SFS 2487 (asiakirjastandardi) olemassa jotakin kansainvälisempää versiota? Kysyin #sphinx-doc kanavalla saako Sphinxillä jotenkin sellaista ulos, mutta sitten aloin ajattelemaan ymmärtääkö kukaan edes kysymystä, kun SFS 2487 googlella ei anna yhtään ulostuloa muilla kielillä, kuin suomella.
<puhuri> voisin kuvitella, että DIN-standardi vastaavasta aiheesta olisi olemassa
<puhuri> http://wiki.lyx.org/Layouts/Dinbrief <- tuossa lyx:lle ilmeisesti
<Harriv> Mikaela: SFS on suomalainen juttu
<Harriv> usein ne perustuu johonkin kansainväliseen standardiin
<Mikaela> Ok
<Mikaela> Onko DIN kansainvälinen tai mikä olisi?
<tale> Mikaela: DIN 1422 on ainakin tieteellisten kirjoitelmien asettelustandardi.
<tale> Mikaela: Varmaan on DIN standardi myös liikekirjeelle.
<tale> http://www.dinbrief.de/brief-erstellen-privat-oder-geschaeftlich
<puhuri> ei DIN ole sen enempää kansainvälinen kuin SFS tai ANSI.
<puhuri> mutta saksalaisella standardilla on kv enemmän merkitystä kuin suomalaisella, tietty
<tale> puhuri: Ei niin.  Mutta tuskin on kansainvälistä kirjeen asettelun standardia, joka maalla on omansa.
<Mikaela> Minulle ehdotettiin tuolla #sphinx-doc:illa rst2pdf:ää
<LucaB> aina voi tietenkin kehittää oman standardin
<elias_a> kyyberi: https://bazaar.educloudalliance.org :ssa kirjautumisongelmaa. Twitter- ja FB-tunnuksilla ainakin pukkaa virhettä.
<elias_a> Pahoittelen OT:ta. kyyberi ei ole muilla kanavilla...
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-04
<Hejkki> moro
<Maakuth> jos jotakuta kiinnostaa let's encrypt, niin linux.fi pääsi juuri betaan mukaan
<Maakuth> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Etusivu sielläpä sitä voi ihmetellä
<Mirv> Maakuth: hienoo! toi on tosi hyvä homma koko let's encrypt.
<Maakuth> kyllä vain
<Kehet> kiva
<Kehet> jos vaikka vähän tiputtaisi normicerttien hintoja markkinoilla
<Kehet> tuntuu hölmöltä maksaa toista sataa siitä ilosta että jollain palvelimella on jossain bitti toisinpäin
<Kehet> tietty jos tarvitsee certtiä jonkun vähän tärkeämmän jutun todentamiseen niin asia erikseen
<Maakuth> kyllä minä luulen että tuolla on edellytyksiä korvata nuo tavalliset sertit, jotka vaan varmistaa, että palvelin on se kuka sanoo olevansa. varsinaista firman identiteettiä tai sellaistahan tuo ei tarjoa
<Maakuth> jospa nuo ca:t alkaisi tehdä jotain ansaitakseen leipänsä
<Max^> mitä noi nykyset muka varmistaa ku niitä voi kuka vaan ostaa
<tale> Max^: Ne varmistaa sertin ostajalla on sen sertin hinnan verran rahaa.
<Thaurwylth> Jos sopivasta hintatasosta puhutaan, niin kyllähän tuolla pääsee jo pitkälle. Tai siis ison osan tavallisiin ihmisiin kohdistuvasta matalan tason huijaamisesta aivan perusideana on se, että sitä tehdään vain siksi, että se on halpaa.
<Maakuth> on ne jotkut aika tarkkoja, vaativat nähdä virallisia papereita. mutta ei toki koske noita halvimpia
<Thaurwylth> Tai siis miehän en mistään mitään tiedä, kysytäänpä ihan selvittely- ja uudenoppimismielessä tämmöinen, onko niitä sitten paljon semmoisia väärennettyihin sertifikaatteihin perustuvia siltä osin täysin toimivia hyökkäyksiä. Paljon voisi tuossa tarkoittaa vaikka sitä, että tulee web-turvallisuusalalla toimiville niin usein vastaan, että janarien pitää ihan erikseen tuumailla, että jaa, ...
<Thaurwylth> ... tämmöisiäkin tosiaan on ja voi olla.
<Maakuth> kyllä niitä säännönmukaisesti sattuu, että huolimaton CA sertifioi jotain mitä ei pitäisi
<Maakuth> mutta ei se niin yleistä ole että olis "tavallisten konnien" kannalta käytännöllinen hyökkäystapa. jotkut valtion tyyppiset toimijat on sitten asia erikseen
<Maakuth> mm. comodo, joka suuremmasta päästä näitä, antoi joskus jollekin iranin poliisille mail.google.comiin sertit
<StockAntenna> Turktrust antoi myös Googlet v. 2011
<Maakuth> ja nyt just google uhkaa ottaa symantecin rootin pois chromesta jos eivät korjaa touhujaan
<Maakuth> jotain koeserttejä olivat myöntäneet vissiin satoja väärille tahoille
<Maakuth> ei niillä kai ole muuta eroa tuotantosertteihin kuin lyhyt voimassaolo
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-06
<jansku> iltaa porukat.. Onko ketään neroa paikalla, joka osais kertoa mitä pitäis tehdä, kun mulla on ubuntu 14.04 ja ostin Epsonin tulostimen XP-225 ja nämä eivät jostain syystä suostu kommunikoimaan keskenään..?
<Thaurwylth> Duodapahannii. Onko siinä CUPS?
<jansku> mikä se on?
<Thaurwylth> Selaimessa vähän epästandardilta näyttävä osoite localhost:631 on se, missä CUPS asuu, jos asuu.
<Thaurwylth> Jos siinä on CUPS ja Epsonilta on Linux-ajuri saatavissa, niin sen voi yrittää rämpätä manuaalisesti käyttöön CUPSin kautta tuosta kyseisestä localhostin osoitteesta.
<jansku> tuolla epsonin sivulla ei ollu linuxille omaa ohjainta, eli sellasta ei sit oo? OLIS OLLU WINDOWS, MAC os X, Android ja se iPhoneen mikä menee
<Thaurwylth> Eiiii välttämättä tarkoita sitä, mutta tarkoittaa kyllä, että homma mutkistuu.
<jansku> siis iOS
<jansku> pystytkö auttamaan?
<Thaurwylth> Enpäs kyllä enää kauheasti tuon enempää, kokeile etsiä Googlella "epson [sejase] linux". Jos ei löydy muualtakaan kuin Epsonin sivuilta, niin sitten on hankalta. Varmaan vielä voi kokeilla etsiä Aptin maksimaalisen isoista pakettilistoista - eli Universe-Multiverse, vieläkö nuo nimet ovat olemassa? Ja siis ainakin joltain nettisivulta jos se löytyy, niin on todennäköisesti PPD-muotoinen tiedosto.
<Thaurwylth> Muuta en osaa sanoa.
<jansku> onkohan tää http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule se, mistä sen saa?
<Thaurwylth> Eeeeehkä. En tiijä juuh elikkäs! Mutta voihan sitä kokeilla vain Googleen vielä "epson [sejasemahdollisimmantarkasti] ppd", jos ei tuolta löydy. Tietty tuo mahdollisimman tarkasti voi olla huonokin neuvo, esim. Canoneissa tai joissakin Laserjeteissä oli aikoinaan silleen, että ainakin neljään toimisto-monitoimiasemaan kävi sama ajuri, mutta se oli nimeltään vain yhtä niistä vastaava.
<Thaurwylth> No, kumminkin, jos oikea PPD-tiedosto löytyy, niin tallenna se levylle, laita muistiin, missä kohti se on omalla koneella, sitten lisää CUPSiin tiedot tulostimesta ja kerro sille PPD sijainti.
<Thaurwylth> CUPS sisältää mahdollisuuden tulostaa testisivuja - tietysti - joten sillä on sitten helppo kokeilla, saiko CUPS yhteyden romppeeseen ja laitteen hallintaansa.
<jansku> sit vielä toinen juttu.. kun tonne tulee "miljoona" vaihtoehtoo (oikeesti kuus), niin mistä tiedän, mikä noista ohjaimista on se, mikä tohon olis oikee? https://gyazo.com/38802bdee257784bbf610a54d212f681
<Thaurwylth> Aaa juu, nuo ekat vaihtoehdot riippuvat siun järjestelmästä. Eli --
<Thaurwylth> Pitää periaatteessa tietää, onko kone 32-b vai 64-b, ja jos se on 64-b, onko siihen kuitenkin asennettu 32-b käyttis - käänteinen vaihtoehto ei ole mahdollinen.
<jansku> tää on varmaan 32 (eiks se oo yleisempi)
<jansku> tai mistä sen saa tietää?
<Thaurwylth> Aaaa, nuo ovat suoraan DEB-paketteja. 32-b on nykyään harvinainen pöytäkonekäytössä, koska 32-b laitteessa ei voi olla kuin noin 3,5 GB muistia käyttäjän prosesseihin allokoituna. Mutta mobiililaitteet ovat monesti 32-b nykyään.
<Thaurwylth> Tuosta DEB-pakettihommasta vielä. Tuo vihjaa vähän siihen, että tuo voisi olla saatavilla myös Apt-pakettihallinnan kautta. Joku muu osaa ehkä neuvoa sen osalta paremmin.
<jansku> eli todennäkösemmin tässä on 64b?
<Thaurwylth> Eeeen uskalla sanoa. Mistäköhän sen saikaan selville? Vittu ei näitä muista koskaan, kun tulee kohdalle.
<jansku> :D
<Thaurwylth> Varmaan Googleen "check system 32 or 64 bit". Miun pitää nyt tästä mennä, pitää siivoilla kämppää ja pakata tavaroita.
<jansku> jos ei joka päivä käytä, niin voi olla, ettei just sillon osaa sanoa
<jansku> ok
<jansku> hyvät jatkot ja kiitti
<Thaurwylth> Tosiaan jos joudut itse käsin lataamaan DEB-paketin omalle koneelle, niin sitten pitää opetella vielä erikseen käyttämään sitä manageria, muistaakseni sen nimi on DPKG-jotain, öööh?
<mjr> "uname -m" terminaalissa kertoo arkkitehtuurin, x86_64 on 64-bittinen
<mjr> sitten otat amd64.deb:in, muuten i386.deb:n
<kirvesAxe> kannattais ehkä tarkistaa vielä se että löytyykö moinen esim synapticilla suoraan, huomattavasti helpompaa kuin opetella dpkg:n käyttö? ;)
<mjr> en tiiä onko se todennäköistä tommoselta suljetulta ajuripaketilta että löytyis suoraan
<kirvesAxe> no se
<kirvesAxe> Mut josko sille ois joku tehny vähemmän suljetun...
<kirvesAxe> (tosin sit CUPS ois varmaan jo hoitanu asian ite)
<jansku> uname -m anto vastaukseks i686
<jansku> tai onko tuo nyt vastaus, mut se tuli siihen kun ton kirjotin
<mjr> okei, sitten sulla on 32-bittinen systeemi ja laitat sen paketin joka loppuu i386.deb
<tale> jansku: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-XP-225_Series
<jansku> nyt alkoi lyyti kirjottaa.. okei, ainakin tämä alkoi asentamaan ajuria
<Thaurwylth> 18:54:12  mjr > en tiiä onko se todennäköistä tommoselta suljetulta ajuripaketilta että   <== Onko nykyään vielä olemassa käsite Multiverse ja mitä kaikkea se sisältää?
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-07
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome flashback -> 16.04.1 päivityksen jälkeen Kuvakatselimen (EOG) kokonäyttötila ei toimi oikein, vaan vetovalikkopalkki näkyy aina.
<puhuri> pitäisikö 14.04:ssä (lubuntu) flashin (= yle areena) toimia edelleen?
<IhqTzup> hetki
<IhqTzup> Lubuntu 14.04 32bit restricted-extras asennettuna ja ei toimi
<puhuri> harmi
<puhuri> chromella varmaan toimisi?
<xet7> puhuri: Chromella toimii kaikki yle areenat ja MTV Katsomot jne nykyisin ilman muita lisäosia
<xet7> puhuri: vaatii tietty 64bit distron
<_nothing_> Hmm.. Eipä toimi itelläkään Netflix Ubuntussa Firefoxilla vaikka pitäisi :I
<Echramath> Firefoxilla pitäisi?
<IhqTzup> xet7: Käsittääkseni ei vaadi vaan 32bit toimii kanssa mut päivityksiä vaan ei enää tule eli eli...
<Echramath> Luulin että se tarvii jotain drm-pulikoita
<puhuri> xet7: ok, pitää kokeilla jos saisin etäasennuksena tehtyä
<xet7> IhqTzup: 32bit vanhan Chromen kanssa tulee ongelmia vaikka millä sivustolla. Vai oletko saanut jotenkin 64bit uusimman Chromen toimimaan 32bit distrossa?
<xet7> Chromessa on drm-pulikat mukana
<xet7> Jossain vaiheessa drm-puoli alkaa toimia Firefoxissakin, kunhan saavat integroinnit valmiiksi
<mjr> firefoxilla kai voi yritää sitä pipelightia joka ajaa winen läpi silverlightia (tosin en oo varma tukeeko netflixikään silverlightia enää)
<xet7> pipelight on hitaampi, joten en käytä sitä enää
<mjr> epäilemättä chrome on kaikin puolin parempi ratkaisu jos nyt drm-materiaalia haluaa kuluttaa
<mjr> kaikin puolin jos on 64-bittinen kone
<Echramath> Juuri millään 32-bittisellä kyllä sitten mikään järkevä video pyörikään ja onko niitä nyt jollain ajossa yhä?
<IhqTzup> xet7: Juu en oo saanu. Ongelmia tosiaan tulee. Aattelin vaan et kylhän se toimii mut ei sitä voi kyl suositella ku ongelmiaa tulee sit kaikkialla.
<puhuri> mistä päästäänkin vaihtoehtoiseen ratkaisuun, onko kokemuksia ei ihan halvempien 17" läppärieden esim. https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/32207/hfhxc/HP-Notebook-17-x005no-17-3-kannettava-Win-10-hopea toimivuudesta ubuntun kanssa?
<puhuri> kun ei kansakoulussa 30-luvun diginatiiveille hirveästi opetettu niin ubuntu on helpommin etätuetttavissa (tai hajoaa harvemmin :-)
<Tomin> puhuri: tossa on sit Atomiin perustuva Pentium. saattaa myös olla ettei sen näytönohjaimen ajuri toimi ihan moitteettomasti, sillä olen kuullut että braswellissa on ongelmia, muistelen ettei useamman näytön kanssa toimi kunnolla, mutta kannattaa vähän etsiskellä ensin tietoa tuosta
<puhuri> hyvä tietää, tuon mallimerkinällä ei löytynyt ubuntuun juurikaan
<Tomin> kannattaa ehkä siis tarkastaa tuo ajurien tilanne joltain kehittäjältä tai muulta
<Tomin> voi toki olla, että nykyään toimiikin, mistäs minä tiedän, kun en moista rautaa omista
<Tomin> törmäsin muuten tänään tämmöiseen (joo fedora on, en tullut kysymään apuja): https://pastebin.com/hzm6V2kQ
<puhuri> tuo linkkaamani malli näkyy olevan DigiabiOS-testattu, joten ei toiviton pitäisi olla
<xet7> Tuolla sivulla listatuissa koneissa toimii Linux hyvin: http://www.lukiolaiskannettava.fi/
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-08
<pesasa> Viikonloppuna totesin yhdellä Kubuntu-koneella, että Ylen Pikkukakkosen sivut/pelit (Flashia) toimivat Firefox + Flash -yhdistelmällä, mutta ei Chromium + pepperflashplugin -yhdistelmällä.
<pesasa> Jopa niin, että jos pepperflashplugin oli asennettuna, niin Firefoxkin kai yritti käyttää sitä, mutta epäonnistui.
<pesasa> Eli pepperflashplugin piti poistaa, jotta pääsi lapsukainen pelaamaan Hertan maailmaa.
<elias_a> Hyvä tietää! Kiitos!
<mjr> hmh, joo, ilmeisesti on jokin tunkki että pepperflash toimii firefoxissa http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/10/ipepper-flash-for-firefox-ubuntu-15-10/
<elias_a> oh4ndu: Mä en ole tapellut UEFI-laitteiden kanssa. Saat parhaat neuvot kun tulet kanavalle #ubuntu-fi freenode-verkkoon.
<elias_a> Hups. Sori. /
<StockAntenna> you will, you will
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-09
<Echramath> Hmmm pitäiskö peruskäyttäjän kuulua Ubuntussa johonkin videoryhmään
<Echramath> Yhtäkkiä meinaan ei toimi glxgears eikä -info kuin rootilla
<mjr> ei kai pitäis
<Echramath> Ai nvidian binääriajureissa on tällainen bugi, yllätyys
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-10
<INeedJava> Haluun korjata mun javan
<INeedJava> Voiks joku auttaa?
<Tekno_> no miten se o rikki
<INeedJava> .jar:t ei käynnisty enkä voi poistaa javaa (Yritin kokeilla openjdk 9 jre:tä ja siit se alko)
<INeedJava> Siis nyt on 8 ku onnistuin sillo poistaa 9
<INeedJava> Nii saisko sitä apuu?
<Tekno_> ootko oraclen javaa kokeillu
<Tekno_> miten niin et voi poistaa
<Tomin> miten yritit käynnistää sen jar:n? mietin vaan jos tiedostotyyppiasetukset olis vaan pielessä tai jotain sellaista
<INeedJava> no ihan päätteestä ja kaksoisklikki
<Tomin> voisi olla hyödyllistä katsoa päätteestä virheilmoituksia, jos komennat päätteessä "java -jar polku/paketinnimi.jar"? polku ja paketinnimi pitää toki korjata oikeiksi
<Tomin> (tulipas vähän toistoa)
<INeedJava> Voin laittaa error viestin linkin
<INeedJava> http://pastebin.com/n0eJVuNT
<Tomin> tuo on edelleen openjdk 9
<INeedJava> Whaaaaaaaatttt?
<Tomin> "JRE version: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (9.0)"
<INeedJava> No tarviin apuu et miten saan Openjdk8:n
<INeedJava> Voin viel laittaa mihin openjdk 9:n poistaminen jää
<Tomin> onko openjdk-8-jre asennettuna? sitten varmaan "sudo update-alternatives --config java" antaa vaihtaa oikean javan
<Tomin> hmm, onko siinä poistamisessa joku pakettienhallinnan virhe? ja toki voit laittaa noita linkkejä listauksiin
<INeedJava> http://pastebin.com/h74zwTi8
<INeedJava> Tomin toimi!
<INeedJava> Kiitti tosi paljo
<INeedJava> Ömmm... Mihin se OpenJDK9 nyt meni? xD
<Tomin> se on vielä siellä koneella
<Tomin> tuo pakettienhallinan virhe on syytä korjata, joten varmaan "sudo apt-get -f install" olisi paikallaan, jottei tule myöhemmin vastaan
<INeedJava> Mitä toi -f tekee?
<Tomin> korjaa rikkinäiset riippuuvudet
<INeedJava> "Korjaa" Sama virhe ku muulloinki
<Tomin> joo, ei se ihmeitä tee. Oletko yrittänyt asentaa tuota oracle-java8-installer tai oracle-java8-set-default pakettia? voisit katsoa suostuuko tuo poistamaan sen
<Tomin> s/sen/nuo/
<INeedJava> Okei nyt taitaa toimii
<INeedJava> Miten voisin kokeilla?
<Tomin> kokeilla mitä?
<INeedJava> Toimiiko toi ku poistin oracle-java8-installerin
<Tomin> vaikkapa päivittämällä pakettilistaukset ja asentamalla päivitykset (pitäisi toimia jos menee läpi nätisti): "sudo apt-get update" ja sitten "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Tomin> toinen vaihtoehto olisi se "sudo apt-get -f install" ja kolmas varmaan tarkistaa onko jotain paketteja, joiden tila on "huono" (en muista komentoja ulkoa)
<INeedJava> Juu kyl toi toimii kiitti!
<Tomin> Olepa hyvä! Ilmeisesti sait sen javan pelittämään toivotulla tavalla?
<Tomin> näh, meni jo :D
<Tomin> (pitäs kai laittaa quits pois ignoresta, mutta se aiheuttaa yleensä vaan turhaa hälinää)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-12
<_nothing_> Kysytään nyt vaikka täältä, onko Ubuntulle jotain vastaavaa graafista ohjelmaa kuten Windowsin puolella Speccy?
<Echramath>  Ei täysin tule mieleen, mitä kaikkea sieltä pitäisi näkyä?
<elias_a> Mikäs se sellainen on?
<Echramath> Kuvan persuteella se kertoo lähinnä mitä komponentteja ja piirejä kone on syönyt
<Laodikea> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speccy
<Laodikea> "The information displayed by Speccy includes processor brand and model, hard drive size and speed, amount of memory (RAM), information about graphics card and operating system."
<Echramath> Äkkiä sanoisin, että kerrankin kirjaimellisesti turhaa multimediaa
<Laodikea> Lubuntussa on "System Profiler and Benchmark"-ohjelma, joka noita tietoja näyttää
<_nothing_> Miulla on perus Ubuntu
<Laodikea> Ubuntun sovellusvalikoimasta ainakin saa tuon nimisen ohjelman, ellei ole jo asennettuna
<_nothing_> Ei oo asennettuna enkä löytänyt
<Laodikea> Joo, huomasin vasta tuon kirjoitettuani, että ohjesivu, jota katsoin, osoitti Ubuntu 12.04:ään
<Echramath> Kyl mä sen tästä uudestakin löysin
<Laodikea> miten?
<Echramath> Softwarecenteristä
<_nothing_> Mie en löydä
<Laodikea> hardinfo -niminen paketti näyttää olevan
<Echramath> Joo se se on
<_nothing_> En löydä tommostakaan =(
<_nothing_> Tommonen näkyy listassa ku Psensor
<Laodikea> Avaa pääte ja kirjoita "sudo apt-get install hardinfo" ja kirjoita sen jälkeen salasana, niin se joko asentaa sen tai kertoo, että on asennettu
<Laodikea> Psensor on ohjelma, jolla voi seurata esim. CPU:n lämpötilaa
<Echramath> Tää hardinfo sen sijaan ei löydä sensoreitani ollenkaan
<Laodikea> https://github.com/lpereira/hardinfo <- ilmeisesti se on tämä projekti, joka kaipaa ylläpitäjää
<_nothing_> Kysytään nyt piruuttani, millä komennolla poistan tuon? =)
<Echramath> apt-getissa on myös remove samaan tapaan kuin install
<_nothing_> Eli : sudo apt-get remove hardinfo ?
<Laodikea> kyllä
<_nothing_> Ok, kiitän
<_nothing_> Sitten se piti vissiin jollain komennolla päivittää, mikäköhän se oli ku katoin..
<_nothing_> Näinkö? sudo apt-get update
<Echramath> Juu
<_nothing_> Vau, meikä osaa jotain :D
<Echramath> Tai ei se asennuksen jälkeen enää mitään tee
<Echramath> Tai tekee muttei sillä hetkellä järkevää, ennen asennusta voipi ajella
<_nothing_> Tää Psensor on näemmä aika karu ulkoasultaan mut näyttää lämmöt
<Laodikea> Hyvä, että toimii
<_nothing_> Juuh, kiitoksia taas =)
<_nothing_> Tuo nyt vielä mietityttää, että kannattaako minun pysytellä 16.04 LTS versiossa vai päivittää 16.10?
<Echramath> Mä näkisin, että LTS:n paikat on oikeasti tuotantokriittiset koneet ja jotkut sukulaisten koneet, mitä lupautuu ylläpitämään
<elias_a> Käytän LTS:ää koska en jaksa enää sitä, että samat bugit ilmenevät aina uudelleen.
<_nothing_> Ok, täytyy bootata
<_nothing_> Jees, eiköhän mun kannata käyttää LTS-versiota, "noobi" kun olen
<AirMan> kuinka pitkään gparted arviolta jauhaa, kun kolmiteraisen ulkoisen usb-kiintolevyn vetäisee sileäksi ja tekee siihen yhden ext3-osion?
<mjr> mitähän tarkoitat että vetäisee sileäksi...
<mjr> aika kauan, jos käskit kirjoittaa täyteen nollaa tai jotain
<AirMan> ihan oletusasetuksilla. kaikki vanhat osiot pois ja yksi uusi tilalle.
<Echramath> No ei kai sen pitäisi pitkään?
<AirMan> vai odottaako tuo ensin loppuun, että toiselle levylle menevä varmuuskopiointi tulee valmiiksi?
<mjr> ei pitäis, mutta ei voi tietää partedin oletuksista tai siitä menikö nyt oikeasti kuinka oletuksilla
<mjr> sen saman levyn varmuuskopiointi?
<AirMan> eri levy. koneen sisäiseltä levyltä on menossa ulkoiselle levylle muutaman vuoden valokuvakansiot ja tuon kolmannen levyn ajattelin siivota odotellessa, mutta kovin hitaasti etenee.
<AirMan> kaatui sitten koko ohjelma.
<Echramath> Saiko se edes osiontaulun aikaiseksi?
<AirMan> näyttäisi tuolla olevan osio kuten pitikin.
<_nothing_> Mikä olis Ubuntulle huva PDF-lukuohjelmisto?
<Laodikea> Se, mikä siellä oletuksena on
<Echramath> Joo vähintään hyvä pitäisi määritellä jotenkin erikoisesti
<Echramath> Tai ainakin tarkasti
<_nothing_> Oletuksena avaa kuvankäsittelyohjelmalla :I
<Echramath> Evince siellä siis taitaa olla, mulla ainakin
<Laodikea> Joo, se mullakin
<Laodikea> tosin nimellä "Asiakirjakatselin" valikoissa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-13
<Tehdastehdas> Tämä bugi myös 16.04.1:ssä https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1558537
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1558537 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows being ejected into wrong workspaces" [Undecided,New]
<pesasa> Jaahas. Eipäs ole ennen tullut vastaan tuollaita ilmoitusta: "The screen locker is broken and unlocking is not possible anymore. In order to unlock switch to a virtual terminal (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F2), log in and execute the command: loginctl unlock-sessions Afterwards switch back to the running session (Ctrl+Alt+F7)."
<pesasa> KDE:n näytönsäästäjä jotenkin rikki.
<pesasa> Ilmeisesti järjestelmäpäivityksessä jotain päivittyi alta eikä näytönsäästäjä pysynyt kyydissä.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-06
<hahlo> Laodikea: silloin kun käytit matea sen kymmenen sekkaa, niin millainen se oli?
<Laodikea> Ctrl + Alt + T -komennolla en saanut päätettä esiin :/
<hahlo> ahaa just päätettä ajattelin
<hahlo> onkohan siinä url:t klikattavia?
<Laodikea> Joo, kopioin tiedostoja muistitikulle, ja sitten ajattelin ajaa sync-komennon
<Laodikea> mutta saahan mateen mieleisensä päätteen asennettua
<hahlo> tää lxde on siitä rasittava, siis pääte, et pitää painaa ctrl pohjaan kun klikkaa
<hahlo> ja pitkät urlit menee poikki
<hahlo> mut ei se oo niin yksinkertaista, olen kokeillut, että asentaa gnome-terminaalin lxdehen
<Laodikea> Mun mielestä on
<hahlo> kun ei oo gnome-control-centeriä ja muita
<hahlo> nii ei saa säädettyä
<hahlo> sitä terminaalia
<gobbe> eiks ne asennu sen mukana
<hahlo> mä en tiedä kun se gnome piilottaa niitä asetuksia moneen paikkaan
<hahlo> mun pitäs kursorin vilkkuminen saada pois
<gobbe> no mitä pitäis säätää?
<hahlo> se olis tärkein
<gobbe> siis mikä olis tärkein?
<hahlo> se kursorin vilkkuminen
<gobbe> aah, okei. missasin sen
<hahlo> ja se on jossain se säätö
<hahlo> asensin gnome-terminaalin, mut en saa vilkkumista pois
<gobbe> gconfilla /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default ja sieltä cursor_blink_mode off
<hahlo> ok yritän
<hahlo> hmm mitähän pitää asentaa et on gconf?
<gobbe> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf
<gobbe> gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default/cursor_blink_mode --type string off
<gobbe> voisi toimia suoraan terminaalistakin
<hahlo> kokeilen
<gobbe> tai gsettings set org.gnome.Terminal.Legacy.Profile:/org/gnome/terminal/legacy/profiles:/:$(gsettings get org.gnome.Terminal.ProfilesList default|tr -d \')/ cursor-blink-mode off
<hahlo> vau jälkimmäinen toimi \o/ kiitos gobbe
<Tekno> mikä loitsu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-08
<thaurwylth> Onko nykyään Ubuntussa tai Linuxissa suoraan toimiva VPN? Ja nimenomaan sellaista kansainvälistä sateenvarjoa yritetään tavoitella.
<gobbe> riippuu miten määritellään toimiva vpn?
<puhuri> VPN tekniikkana toimii ihan hyvin (itse käyttänyt IPSec:ä strongswanilla, openvpn:ää ja Ciscon Anyconnectia openconnectilla)
<puhuri> mutta tietysti tarvitsee sen toisen pään mitä kautta liikenne pyöritetään
<gobbe> anyconnect ei taida toimia vaan jos on secondary  password?
<gobbe> ainakaan aiemmin se ei ymmärtänyt kysyä sitä toista salasanaa
<ansa> https://www.wireguard.com/ - tämmönenkin on kehitteillä
<puhuri> gobbe: joo, ciscon kanssa on IPSec:lläkin ongelmia jos on eksoottisempi kirjautuminen - yhteen tapaukseen oli pakko laittaa windows-virtuaalikone ciscon asiakasohjelmalla että sai kirjautumisen toimimaan
<gobbe> joo
<thaurwylth> Mmm hmmm.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-09
<thaurwylth> Ovatkos sitten tässä listatut palvelut pysyneet varteenotettavina myös syksyllä? Tai siis niin vähän aikaa on kulunut, että todennäköisesti ovat, mutta ainahan on riski, että jokin firma kippaa, tai siirtyy pois esim. OpenVPN-pohjaisesta palveluntarjonnasta, tai pudottaa Linux-tuen kokonaan, tai sen semmoista ja semmoisen seista. Ei usein tapahdu, mutta voi tapahtua. https://www.bestvpn.com/best-vpn-ubuntu/
<Talikka> Vanha Acer-läppäri ja Ubuntu MATE. Asensin b43-fwcutterin mutta en vielä löydä langattomia verkkoja.
<Talikka> BCM4318
<hahlo> onko wifi päällä?
<hahlo> latautuuko moduuli?
<puhuri> joku acer vaati erillisen palikan, että softapohjaisen rfkill-kytkimen sai päälle/pois
<puhuri> eli wlan-nappula oli ihan softaohjattava (windossisa) niin sen painelu sinänsä ei auttanut mitään
<puhuri> oli joku acertools tms. muu paketti. Mutta mitä 'rfkill-list all' sanoo
<puhuri> rfkill list all
<Talikka> 'on fyysinenkin painike wlanille mutta se ei tuntunut tekevän mitään
<Talikka> en tiedä moduulista, täytyy rarkistaa
<puhuri> tuossakin painike oli ihan fyysinen, mutta vaati softan (winkkarissakin) että vaikutti jotain (ts. antoi vaan keypressin tms.)
<tale> Latasin Google Chromella ftp.funet.fi:stä Linux kernel lähdekoodipaketin linux-4.8.4.tar.gz. Funet näytti 134 Mtavua tiedoston kooksi.
<tale> Kun katson Downloads -kansiosta koko on 656 Mtavua. Tiedoston nimi on yhä linux-4.8.4.tar.gz mutta se ei enää ole pakattu vaan ihan tar-tiedosto.
<jjo> ai chromessakin on toi nykyään
<tale> Mikä sai aikaan pakkauksen purkamisen mitään kysymättä kun vaan halusin sen tiedoston omalle koneelleni?
<gobbe> tale: chrome taitaa avata "tunnetut" tiedostot suoraan
<hahlo> jännä, eikö se jo tietoturvariski? ainakin wintoosassa
<gobbe> kai se pitää klikata päälle
<tale> Niin, ja hitaalla netillä on ihan eri asia ladata 134 Mt kuin 656 Mt.
<tale> En mitään klikannut, enkä Chromesta löydä asetusta joka tuomoiseen vaikuttaisi. Ylimääräisiä lisäosia ei ole.
<tale> FTP:llä sain tiedoston ihan pakatussa muodossa ja latautui nopeammin.
<gobbe> kato sen settingseistä
<gobbe> onko se päällä
<tale> gobbe: Mikä asetus se on?
<gobbe> downloadsin alla
<gobbe> pitäis näkyä
<gobbe> clear auto-opening settings poistaa ne
<tale> Lataukset alla on vain sijainti.
<tale> gobbe: Olet oikeassa. Löysin ohjeenkin asiasta: http://ccm.net/faq/36268-google-chrome-how-to-clear-auto-opening-settings
<tale> Mutta tuo clear-asetus ei näy jos ei ole yhtään tiedostotyyppiä pistettu auto-opening.
<tale> Minulla ei ollut, siksi ei  näkynyt. Sain näkyviin kun lisäsin yhden.
<tale> Mutta tuosta asetuksesta ei nyt siis liene kyse, koska se ei ollut käytössä.
<gobbe> okei
<hahlo> puolisuljettu selain
<FinKsu> Mul on Xubuntu 17.10 ja Nautilus default file browser. En kuitenkaa pysty avaa geditil tekstitiedostoi Nautiluksest mut Thunarist pystyn
<gobbe> miten et pysty?
<FinKsu> Se näyttää sitä kursorii et jotain tapahtuu ja hetken pääst kursori palautuu normaaliin
<gobbe> aukeeko muuten asiat
<FinKsu> Ei enää. Ennen jotkut tais toimii
<FinKsu> Kuvat ei aukee Ristretto Image Viewerillä mut gThumbil kyl
<gobbe> no varmaan joku defaults pointtaa väärään paikkaan
<FinKsu> Miten fixaan?
<Shadowbird123> iltaa
<Shadowbird123> mul oli vanha discord versio, jotai koitin päivittää, mut jotai meni pielee.. luulisin et pitää poistaa ja asentaa uudestaan koko ohjelma.. pitäiskö se onnistuu iha sudo apt-get remove discord? ei toiminu
<Shadowbird123> *jota koitin
<Akuli> dpkg --get-selections |grep discord
<Akuli> mitä löytyy?
<Shadowbird123> shadowbird@shadowbird:~$ dpkg --get-selections |grep discord
<Shadowbird123> discord						install
<Shadowbird123> mulla tulee usein tollanen viesti https://paste.ubuntu.com/25927288/
<Shadowbird123> mitäs toi apt-get -f tekee?
<Akuli> mitä tapahtuu jos ajaa ihan vaan "sudo apt-get remove discord"
<Shadowbird123> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25927315/
<Shadowbird123> discord käynnistyy, mut näkyy vaa tyhjä ikkuna, ei lataa tai tee mitää
<Akuli> ehkä toi ei liity discordiin mitenkään vaan kaikista aptijutuista tulee tommonen
<Shadowbird123> pitäiskö toi 'apt-get -f install' tehä, ku se kehottaa. mitä se tekee btw?
<Shadowbird123> jee nyt toimii
<Shadowbird123> korjaaks toi niit riippuvuuksia asentamal paketteja yms.?
<Laodikea> aja päätteessä: man apt-get
<Laodikea> sieltä löytyy selitys, mitä -f -vipu tekee
<ninnnu> -f = --force = pakota paketti sisään vaikka riippuvudet kusiski
<ninnnu> -> saat softan joka luultavasti ei toimi
<Shadowbird123> okei, ty!
<gobbe> -f auttaa kaikkeen
<Tomin> -f on kyllä --fix-broken
<Tomin> apt on tossa suhteessa vähän erikoinen
<ninnnu> ainii
<ninnnu> no ei kyl sekään oo koskaan mulla toiminu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-10
<Shadowbird1231> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25932324/
<Shadowbird1231> miten lähen korjaa tota?
<Shadowbird1231> pitääks noit paketit ite ettii ja asentaa, vai onks siihen jotai konstei
<puhuri> laitat vain nuo puuttuvat paketit apt:n asennuslistaan 'apt install libx264-142 libavutil54' ...
<Shadowbird1231> okei, ty
<Shadowbird1231> mulla ei käynnistyksessä mounttaannu automaattisesti toinen kovalevy
<Shadowbird1231> avaan aina nautiluksella sen aseman ja vasta sen jälkee avaan ohjelmat jotka tarvii dataa sieltä, niinku steam pelei asennettu sinne ja torrentit tarvii kans et mounttaa aseman eka
<Shadowbird1231> saaks sen mounttaa automaattisesti jotenki käynnistyksessä?
<gobbe> saa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-12
<elias_a> Onkos muilla alkanut Skype temppuilemaan Ubuntu 16.04 kanssa niin ettei se käynnisty?
<ninnnu> käynnistä konsolissa?
<elias_a> Pystyn antamaan käyttäjänimen ja salasanan ja sen jälkeen Skype kaatuu jättämättä mitään jälkeä.
<elias_a> Ei tuu minkäänlaista virheilmoa vaikka kaatuu samalla tavalla.
<elias_a> Konsolista käynnistettynä siis.
<ninnnu> kato läpällä dmesg|tail
<elias_a> Skype 4.3.0.37 kyseessä.
<elias_a> Katotaas mitä se tosiaan herjaa syslogiin.
<elias_a> Ei tuu syslogiin mitään. :O
<elias_a> Eikä dmesg|tail sisällä mitään skypeen liittyvää...
<elias_a> Koitanpa poistaa ja asentaa uusiksi. Josko auttaisi.
<elias_a> Mitäs ihmettä - paketinhallinta suostu poistamaan sitä...
<elias_a> Eikös apt-get remove skype riitä?
<elias_a> Eikös skype olekaan enää partner-repossa?
<elias_a> Mulla apt-get tuntuu ehdottelevan skype-bin -nimistä pakettia. Eikös se aiemmin ole ollut vain skype?
<elias_a> Jahas - on näköjään sekä skype ja skype-bin: https://askubuntu.com/questions/228065/uninstalling-skype#228073
<elias_a> Sekavaa... :/
<elias_a> Jahas - nyt mä sain sen poistettua, mutta partner-repo ei tarjoa mitään skypeä...
<elias_a> Mitäs teillä apt-cache policy skype tarjoaa?
<Laodikea> Skypen 4-versiolla alkavat versiot lakkasivat toimimasta viime heinäkuun lopussa
<elias_a> Häh? Enkös mä sen jälkeen ole muka moista käyttänyt? :O
<elias_a> Vai että sellaista peliä! :/
<Laodikea> Mulla on nyt skype 8.10.0.4, ja olen ladannut sen skypen kotisivuilta
<elias_a> Eikö ole missään repoa?
<Laodikea> Sieltä kun lataa deb-paketin, se myös päivittyy, kun päivityksiä tulee
<elias_a> Jaa se on rakennettu niin.
<Laodikea> Joo, ja samalla kun toi 4.3-versio lakkasi toimimasta, ja tuli tämä uusi, ei sillä ohjelmalla ole tehnyt juuri mitään enää :)
<hahlo> skypellä?
<Laodikea> Chattina toimii kyllä, mutta puhelut eivät ole pelittäneet
<Laodikea> en tiedä sitten, ovatko korjanneet viime päivityksessä ihan pari viikkoa sitten sen
<elias_a> No mulla se ei toiminut edes chattina tänään. :P
<hahlo> microsoft on tuhonnut sen
<elias_a> Tiedä sitten mikä siinä oli mennyt solmuun.
<elias_a> No juuri tuota samaa aioin sanoa.
<Laodikea> Microsoftilla vaan päätettiin, ettei linux-skypen 4.3-versio enää toimi
<Laodikea> pitää asentaa uusi
<Echramath> Minä voin ilmoittaa, ettei se sitä ennenkään kovin hyvin toiminut
<elias_a> Mulla ei kyllä ollut client-pään ongelmia.
<elias_a> Ryhmäpuhelut vain menivät järjestään pieleen mutta se on serveripään ongelma ja MS:n syytä.
<hahlo> joo ja aiemmin kun se oli p2p niin toimi hyvin
<Echramath> Microsoft officelync for businesscommunication on kanssa yllättävän... keskinkertainen tuote
<elias_a> No sehän on sitten MS:n asteikolla huippulaatua! :P
<Mikaela> eikö Teams jo korvannut sen?
<Echramath> Korvaaminen on korporaatiomaailmassa vähän eri juttu
<Echramath> Muutama "tää palvelu loppuukin nyt" ja aletaan tosissaan harkitsemaan Mac/Linux-ympäristöä
<StockAntenna> aika monta MS:n omaa käyttisversiotakin meni samalla kun Skype 4 meni skypettömiksi
<Echramath> Kuten?
<StockAntenna> taitaa toimia enää 10 8 7
<ninnnu> sen vanhempia nyt ei Internettiin enää kaivatakkaan...
<StockAntenna> juu
<StockAntenna> windows RT ja Windows Phone taitavat olla vielä tuen piirissä
<hahlo> nyt hackerit vois tehdä uuden puhe-viestisoftan
<ninnnu> Puhuminen on ihan typerää kun voi kirjoittaaki
<hahlo> se kai 2003 tehtiin
<hahlo> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/13/technology/hot-technology-for-chillystreets-in-estonia.html
<Laodikea> Joo, kyllä tää viime Skype-päivitys korjasi sen, mitä sitä edeltävä hajotti
<Laodikea> Nyt äänipuhelut jopa toimivat
<Talikka> Windows Phone ei enää ole tuen piirissä
<Talikka> kesällä loppui skypen toiminta äitini luurista
<Talikka> Windows 10 mobile kyllä on vielä tuen piirissä
<Talikka> versiot 7-8 ovat nimeltään Windows Phone
<Talikka> whatsappia olen käyttänyt sen jälkeen äidin kanssa, mutta viive on aika iso, useita sekunteja.. telegramissa muistaakseni pienempi, yritämme jatkossa vähän viberiä
<elias_a> Talikka: Oletko koittanut Signalia?
<elias_a> Olen ollut siihen koko lailla tyytyväinen.
<pesasa> elias_a: Mistä tulikin mieleeni. Voisitko pistää Signalilla viestiä jossain välissä, niin näkisin, että tulevatko Sailfishiin perille, jos Signal on taustalla käynnissä.
<pesasa> Sanoo, että "Taustayhteys päällä", muttei mitään käsitystä, reagoiko se mitenkään, jos tulee viesti. (Ei mulla mitään kavereita ole.)
<elias_a> pesasa: Laitoin äsken viestin.
<pesasa> Jep, Kiitos.
<Talikka> Kiitos vinkistä, mutta Signal ei sovi minulle. Samanlaisia rajoituksia kuin WhatsAppilla eikä löydy Windows-alustalle (anteeksi!)
<Talikka> Viberissä oli sangen vähän viivettä jos ollenkaan, kokeilin äsken
#ubuntu-fi 2019-11-05
<Talikka> Kreikasta ja Bulgariasta vähän lisävoimia - Linuxia kouluihin - tietotekniikan kierrätystä ja ympäristön/rahan säästämistä. https://autamme.weebly.com/tietotekniikkaa-opetukseen.html
#ubuntu-fi 2019-11-06
<puhuri> Tuntuu, että tuo Gnome on turhan agressivinen omimaan pikanäppäimiä. Eli jos on joku gnome-sovellus aktiivinen (terminaali, desktop) niin jokun toisen sovelluksen rekisteröimä hotkey (joka ei ole gnomella sidottu mihinkään) ei millän mene läpi.
<puhuri> jos sitten esim. firefox on aktiivinen ikkuna niin toimii aivan hyvin. Kokeilin sekä F12 että Super-T näppäimiä joiden kummankin pitäisi olla vapaita.
<puhuri> heti kun valittaa irc:ssä niin seuraava haku tuottaa https://superuser.com/questions/415675/gnome-shell-3-4-and-a-super-key-related-shortcut
<puhuri> :-) (en ole testannut)
<Tomin> käytätkö Wayland-istuntoa? mietin vaan, että siinä ikkunalla pitää ainakin periaatteessa olla fokus, jotta se saa näppäinpainalluksia
<puhuri> pitäisi systeemitason toimia, eihän siinä ole mitään vitsiä jos ei toimi
<Tomin> no sen pitäs joo
